# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  URGENCE! 1 maman, des vieux + pleins d'adultes & chatons  + 2 hamsters AVT 8/9 DEC-RP

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


Pas de long texte cette semaine...
*10 chats encore sur les listes en attente de la liste de la semaine venant s'ajouter à cette hécatombe de fin d'année. 
Comment imaginer qu'en DECEMBRE on en arrive à flirter avec des listes de trentaines de chats?*
Pourquoi les gens ne stérilisent pas, toujours pas, au 21ème siècle, pourquoi les gens n'identifient pas?
Et enfin, pourquoi peut on traiter son animal comme une vieille lampe ou un vieux frigo qu'on lâche à la déchetterie, alors que lui ne vous voulait que des câlins et tout l'amour pur et dur que quasiment seuls ces êtres là savent vous porter avec sincérité? 
*Oui, pas de photo, mais je le dis et je me répète, DE L'IMAGINATION que diable! Et allez voir la tête de nos pouilleux sortis les semaines passés, ils sont tous plus splendides et touchants les uns que les autres! Alors là, une dernière fois, un dernier appel à la foule!!!* *LANCEZ VOUS SI VOUS LE POUVEZ, VOUS AVEZ ASSEZ HESITE MAINTENANT, ET IL Y A EU DES MORTS ENTRE TEMPS!* 

*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
*
*80  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza*
*55  de promesses de dons si on le sauve**

Ce sont les plus anciens de la liste, et ils sont super cools. 
Lexiekiwi passe dans le coin mercredi, ils pourraient sortir ce jour-là si on les réservait cet AM!!! 
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_


****************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le minou fiv a ete teste en fourriere. un test en PCR 3 semaines apres est utile s il sort. Il se peut qu il soit negatif donc ne pas s arreter a ca.

----------


## SarahC

Et il semble SUPER SUPER COOL! 
C'est un peu la mascotte du lieu où il est.
C'est MONSIEUR NOUNOURS PARAIT-IL!
Le BON GROS TIGRE!!!

----------


## SarahC

*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
**80  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas.... 
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10 c'est cet AM que nous saurons qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_  ::

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*170  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 50  à  répartir selon urgences, 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible * *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4 * *>> report pour le 2 ?*
* 15  (Alexiel-chan)  pour le 2 reçu fiscal si possible>> report pour le 2 ?
**50  (Troca) pour le 1, 2, 3 et 4 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *>> report pour le 2 ?**

TOTAL : 255 *  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN   ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES   ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A   PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

On a un moyen de savoir si le nounours s entend avec ses congeneres ?

----------


## anne moisson

Je vois que le num:2 n' est plus là ???? j' espère qu' il est sorti hors rescue et pas dans un sac poubelle  :: pour tous les autres !!!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'avais tant espéré pouvoir sortir le 2.... J'espère sincèrement qu'il n'a pas fini dans une poubelle...

Je reporte mes 15 sur la 7 et ajoute 20 pour 13 et 14

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*170  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 50  à  répartir selon  urgences, 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10  (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible * *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4 * *>> report pour le 2 ?*
* 35  (Alexiel-chan)  15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14  reçu fiscal si possible
**50  (Troca) pour le 1, 2, 3 et 4 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *>> report pour le 2 ?**

TOTAL : 275 *  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN    ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES    ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A    PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## Lady92

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA en ce moment sur *Suisse* ,* 74, 01, 39* par *ar2b
**- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Valence (26)* entre le *5 et le 7/12* en journée par Chatterton
- *Lagny (77)/Treguier (22)* le *06/12* en voiture par La Rainette (départ milieu de matinée)
- *Paris/Metz (57)* le* 07/12* en train par francinette (départ 7h09)
- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par Nathalie L (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par Marie Friandise (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par Zessouille
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- (Lille)/*Paris/Lyon (69)* via Paris Charles de Gaulle (arret minute 19h23) et Marne la vallée (arret minute 19h37) le *12/12* en train par Marie Friandise
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- MARDI 06/12:* début d'aprem pour du co-voit en RP (voiture) Trajets à étudier selon les distances pour mon planning...par *Chatterton*
-* MERCREDI 07/12:* possibilité si une sortie est prévue en fin de matinée - à confirmer par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 12h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
- covoiturage samedi 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fina_flora

pour les prochains récap:

- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)

- covoiturage *samedi 10/12* sortie de fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par *fina_flora*

----------


## Geek_Mary

Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI
Covoit possible en RP (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph)

----------


## banzai

la smoke n'est pas frangine avec piti blakitos et pitite n et b ?
je suis sure qu'elle serait moins inquiète  ::

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par Geek_Mary
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
*
*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## TanjaK

édité cause doublon

----------


## Lady92

> Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI
> Covoit possible en RP (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph)


Merci !
As tu déjà rempli le formulaire FA ? Si la réponse est 'non', peux tu STP nous communiquer ton adresse mail (en MP)

----------


## chatperlipopette

N attendez pas de savoir s ils sont encore sur la liste !!!!!!!!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *URGENCE POUR CES SURVIVANTS*  ::  ::  :: 

* LES CHATS DE CETTE LISTE VONT TOUS FINIR DANS DES SACS POUBELLES

* ::   ::   ::  *FA, ASSO, DONATEURS ET COVOITUREURS*  ::   ::   ::  




 ::  ::  :: *IL NOUS FAUT DE L'AIDE!!!* ::  ::  :: 


*PERSONNE POUR EUX?*  ::  ::  ::  *LEURS VIES SONT ENTRE NOS MAINS !!! 

QUI VA SE LANCER??? 

**CHAQUE MAILLON** DOIT* *SE MANIFESTER !!!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *........ Oui, pas de photo, mais je le dis et je me répète, DE L'IMAGINATION que diable! Et allez voir la tête de nos pouilleux sortis les semaines passés, ils sont tous plus splendides et touchants les uns que les autres! Alors là, une dernière fois, un dernier appel à la foule!!!* *LANCEZ VOUS SI VOUS LE POUVEZ, VOUS AVEZ ASSEZ HESITE MAINTENANT, ET IL Y A EU DES MORTS ENTRE TEMPS!....*
> 
> *
> 1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
> *
> *80  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
> 
> *2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
> Léger coryza*
> ...


;

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas....   

==>  IL N'EST PLUS !!!!  *  ::  ::  :: *MAIS SANS BLAGUE ON ATTEND QUOI ?????????????????

PERSONNE POUR LE NOUNOURS NUMERO 1 ANCIEN LA ???? * 

*JE POURRAIS LE SORTIR DEMAIN!!!  DEMAIN !!!  LE SORTIR !!!* *PLEIN D'AMOUR, IL EN VEUT ET IL VEUT EN DONNER, COMME LES AUTRES!!!*

*MÊME LES SUPPOSES "CRAINTIFS"!!! ON LES VOIT NOUS, QUAND ON VA LES CHERCHER, LES FA AUSSI ELLES LES VOIENT, EN UN RIEN DE TEMPS DES QU'ILS SORTENT DE LA 

ILS SONT METAMORPHOSES!!!  FAUT LE DIRE EN QUELLE LANGUE???  PERSONNE???
* :: * ON VA ENCORE SE FAIRE LA MARCHE FUNÈBRE AU VIOLON ??? Ya pas d'icône sac poubelles???*  ::

----------


## TanjaK

Récap actualisé. J'enlève 10  de Troca que je reporte sur l'ancien SOS (vu avec elle par sms) et les 50  de Nadine pour les urgences (vu avec Venise). Pour le 2, Troca reporte sur un autre ancien, je le remplace donc par le 5.

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10  (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible * *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4 * *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35  (Alexiel-chan)  15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14  reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *

TOTAL : 215 *  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN    ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES    ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A    PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Tanjak merci d'ajouter 20 euros pour moi pour le Numéro 1 si jamais il n'a pas l'injection du bye-bye désolé personne n'a voulu de toi



 ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *DES ASSOS  //  DES FA //  SVP* ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*IL EST 16H54 !!!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
**100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas.... 
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10 c'est cet AM que nous saurons qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_  ::

----------


## TanjaK

Merci Lexiekiwi!
*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 , 20 € pour le 2, 70 € pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10  (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible * *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20 € (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4 * *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35 € (Alexiel-chan)  15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14  reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1

TOTAL : 235 €*  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN     ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES     ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A     PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et pour le nounours ? C est quand le delai ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Le N°1 traine depuis des semaines en fourrière ; Personne n en veut.Et pourquoi? Parce qu il est FIV
Je rappelle que c est un chat méga love, qu il n a été testé que par un test rapide qui n est absolument pas fiable dans ces conditions de détention (un gros coryza peut par exemple rendre ce test positif sans que ce chat soit réellement fiv).
Enfin il y a des promesses de dons pour ce chat à hauteur de 100E ce qui permettraient à une association de couvrir trés largement un test PCR confirmant ou non sa seropositivité.
Ce chat n 'est ni un pestiféré, ni malade et bon nombre d entre nous vivent avec plusieurs chats dont certains sont FIV et ne le  savent même  pas. Tant que la maladie ne se déclare pas ( et elle peut ne jamais se déclarer), les fiv vivent comme les autres.

----------


## TanjaK

*Je peux que confirmer les dires de Venise. J'ai moi-même des FIV- et FIV+ qui cohabitent et il n'y a jamais eu de contamination d'un chat négatif. Tant que les chats sont sociables, il n'y a aucun risque, le FIV se transmettant uniquement par voie sexuelle et par morsure profonde.
*
*DONNEZ-LUI UNE CHANCE  IL VOUS LE RENDRA MILLE FOIS !!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est vrai. j ai place 2 minous fiv + dont alcatraz sortit de RP pour ceux qui s en souviennent. Ils ont ete adoptes touds les 2 et se portent a merveille.
Si une FA longue duree se propose dans la region rhone alpes je veux bien le sortir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Et pour le nounours ? C est quand le delai ?


Le veto devait passer cette apres midi et repassera certainement jeudi. Donc si il est encore là, tout comme de 11 à16 il doivent etre reservés au plus tard jeudi à MIDI
SVP, n'oubliez pas que nous travaillons toutes et que nous n avons pas soit le temps soit la possibilité (rdv en exterieur sans mail)  de consulter les propositions d'heure en heure, alors n attendez pas le dernière minute, il nous faut le temps matériel derriere pour pouvoir les reserver

----------


## Mistouflette

merci de rajouter 20 euros pour celui qui en aura le plus besoin pour sortir

je ne peux être d'aucune autre utilité pour le moment ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 , 20 € pour le 2, 70 € pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10  (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible * *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20 € (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4 * *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35 € (Alexiel-chan)  15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14  reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 E (Mistouflette)*  :: *

TOTAL : 255 €*  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN     ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES     ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A     PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## fina_flora

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA en ce moment sur *Suisse* ,* 74, 01, 39* par *ar2b
- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par *Lilou14* (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par *tequilette*
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par *borderlife68*
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par *Pistache69*

*- Paris/Valence (26)* entre le *5 et le 7/12* en journée par *Chatterton*
- *Lagny (77)/Treguier (22)* le *06/12* en voiture par *La Rainette* (départ milieu de matinée)
- *Paris/Metz (57)* le* 07/12* en train par *francinette* (départ 7h09)
- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par *Nathalie L* (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par *Marie Friandise* (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par *Chatperlipopette*
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par *Nad* (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par *Zessouille*
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par *Nad* (départ 8h50)
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par *Chatperlipopette*
- (Lille)/*Paris/Lyon (69)* via Paris Charles de Gaulle (arret minute 19h23) et Marne la vallée (arret minute 19h37) le *12/12* en train par *Marie Friandise*
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par *yesai007* (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par *Nounoune*
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par *Hemka* (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par *cmb* (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par *ASL*
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par *fauve*
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par *Luliloo89* en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par *Fripette* (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par *Salambo*
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par *Nad* (départ 19h21)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La *paRATno*
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par *Luiniel* (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par *delf&co* (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF** (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- MARDI 06/12:* début d'aprem pour du co-voit en RP (voiture) Trajets à étudier selon les distances pour mon planning...par *Chatterton*
-* MERCREDI 07/12:* possibilité si une sortie est prévue en fin de matinée - à confirmer par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 12h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
- covoiturage samedi 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par *fina_flora*
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par *Geek_Mary*
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par *Heliums*






*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary*
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par Geek_Mary (formulaire FA deja rempli???)
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
*
*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*
- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1 si FALD en region Rhone Alpes


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
**100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55 - 15  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas.... (report de  15 E d Alexiel Chan integré)
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10 c'est cet AM que nous saurons qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_  :: [/QUOTE]

----------


## fina_flora

> _De 3 à 10 c'est cet AM que nous saurons qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_


[/QUOTE]

*Alors, de 3 (enfin de 1) à 10, on sait qui est encore là??????*

----------


## TanjaK

*Pour ceux qui nous lisent et qui n'ont jamais été FA auparavant, voici un lien qui explique à peu près ce que c'est d'être famille d'accueil pour un chat.
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!

*Ce n'est pas compliqué, ça fait même du bien, et ça sauve une vie! 
*
 ::  *Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend, on se lance !!!*   ::

----------


## CathyMini

J'ajoute 20 
*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible

TOTAL : 275 *  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## betravrouge

Je vois que la 7 n'a rien. Je lui promets 15 euros de dons si on la sauve. Une petite tabby ne mérite pas de mourir car sa robe est dite quelconque (c'est faux : rien de plus beau !)

----------


## betravrouge

J'ai pas répondu à la bonne place... Tant pis 15 euros promis à la 7 et si elle en a "trop" à répartir...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Betravrouge

----------


## sylki

> *Pour ceux qui nous lisent et qui n'ont jamais été FA auparavant, voici un lien qui explique à peu près ce que c'est d'être famille d'accueil pour un chat.
> *
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...79-etc-etc-etc!
> 
> *Ce n'est pas compliqué, ça fait même du bien, et ça sauve une vie! 
> *
>  *Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend, on se lance !!!*





*ASSO PRETE A CHAPEAUTER 1 ou 2 LOULOUS 
MAIS N'A PLUS AUCUNE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL  DISPONIBLE

PROPOSEZ-VOUS POUR QUE NOUS PUISSIONS ENSEMBLE SAUVER CES VIES, 
ILS  N'ONT QUE NOUS, QUE VOUS POUR Y ARRIVER !!!!!!

*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 , 20 € pour le 2, 70 € pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20 € (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35 € (Alexiel-chan) 15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 € (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20 € (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15 E (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence

TOTAL : 290 €*  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *asso prete a chapeauter 1 ou 2 loulous 
> mais n'a plus aucune famille d'accueil  disponible
> 
> proposez-vous pour que nous puissions ensemble sauver ces vies, 
> ils  n'ont que nous, que vous pour y arriver !!!!!!
> 
> *


*merci une fois de plus sylki*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par Geek_Mary (formulaire FA deja rempli???)
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
*
*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*
- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1 si FALD en region Rhone Alpes
- Sylky pour 2 minous si des  FALD se proposent


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Qu'en est-il des chats de 1 à 10? Sont-ils encore parmi nous?
Sèv si tu passes par là, une tite bannière pliiiise! Merci.

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 , 20 € pour le 2, 70 € pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20 € (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*35 € (Alexiel-chan) 15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 € (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20 € (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15 E (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15 € (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave

TOTAL : 305 €*  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN  ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES  ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A  PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE L’ÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine... 





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/36891-SOS!-9-anciens-3-chatons-2-chats-à-proprio-DCD-ou-introuvables-1-FIV-(RP)?p=862218&viewfull=1#post862218"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/305855banfrp20111208v03animee.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Sev toujours fidèle au post

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby, SUPER GENTIL, FIV +
**100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55 - 15  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas.... (report de  15 E d Alexiel Chan integré)
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10 c'est demain que nous saurons qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *asso prete a chapeauter 1 ou 2 loulous 
> mais n'a plus aucune famille d'accueil  disponible
> 
> proposez-vous pour que nous puissions ensemble sauver ces vies, 
> ils  n'ont que nous, que vous pour y arriver !!!!!!
> 
> *


*
il nous manque des familles d accueil longue durée pour les sauver*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Pour ceux qui nous lisent et qui n'ont jamais été FA auparavant, voici un lien qui explique à peu près ce que c'est d'être famille d'accueil pour un chat.
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...79-etc-etc-etc!

*Ce n'est pas compliqué, ça fait même du bien, et ça sauve une vie! 
*
 ::  *Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend, on se lance !!!*   ::

----------


## mariane

FA recherchées dans une région en particulier ou sur toute la France ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

En ce qui me concerne FA recherchee dans le rhone alpes.

----------


## fina_flora

> FA recherchées dans une région en particulier ou sur toute la France ?


tu es d'où?

----------


## mariane

Lorraine, Verdun (55)

----------


## fina_flora

mariane

les FA sont recherchées partout, mais elles doivent être couvertes par une association

si tu souhaites faire FA, dis nous si c'est du provisoire ou jusqu'à adoption

dans tout les cas, cela peut aider

si jamais tu as une ou des connaissances qui veulent faire FA (courte ou longue durée), dis le aussi

----------


## Lady92

Mariane, il faudrait aussi que tu nous communiques ton adresse mail pour l envoi du formulaire FA. Merci a toi!

----------


## nenuphar

Est-ce qu'il est possible de faire FA (courte durée) pour plusieurs des chats cités, sachant que je n'ai qu'une pièce d'isolement?

----------


## Lady92

Je crois que 'oui' a condition qu ils viennent du meme endroit. Combien de temps pourriez vous les garder? Ou etes vous situee?  pouvez vous nous communiquer votre adresse mail pour l envoi du formulaire FA

----------


## fina_flora

> Je crois que 'oui' a condition qu ils viennent du meme endroit. Combien de temps pourriez vous les garder? Ou etes vous situee?  pouvez vous nous communiquer votre adresse mail pour l envoi du formulaire FA


il faut aussi qu'ils soient dans le même box, je penses

ce qui voudrait dire les 13 et 14 *​pour le moment, car d'autres vont se rajouter*

----------


## nenuphar

Moi je voudrais prendre le vieux (15) mais si je pouvais aussi éviter la mort au gentil FIV (1) ce serait bien. Il faut vraiment qu'ils soient du même boxe??
A la limite, je pourrais les mettre chacun dans un pièce différente mais dans ce cas ce ne serait gérable que quelques jours (7-8)

----------


## nenuphar

Moi je voudrais prendre le vieux (15) et j'aimerais bien aussi sauver le gentil FIV (1) s'il est encore là. A la limite je pourrais les mettre dans des pièces séparées mais dans ce cas je ne pourrais les garder que quelques jours (7-8). j'habite Alfortville (94), je pense que je pourrais trouver une asso pour me couvrir si c'est indispensable et qu'aucune ne se propose. J'envoie mon adresse mail en MP?

----------


## Verlaine

Par précaution sanitaire, il ne faut pas mélanger les chats même s'ils proviennent du même endroit. Il n'y a que s'ils sont déjà ensemble en box qu'on peut les réunir, sinon il faut éviter tout risque de contamination éventuel.

----------


## mariane

Lady92 : adresse mail envoyée par mp

Accueil proposé surtout pour le n° 1 fiv+ , courte ou longue durée

----------


## Verlaine

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

_2) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable 
Léger coryza_
_55 - 15  de promesses de dons si on le sauve
_*=> Plus là, merci au donateur de me dire s'il reporte son don ou pas.... (report de  15 E d Alexiel Chan integré)
*
**************

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10 nous saurons demain qui est encore là ou pas et qui seront les nouveaux!_  ::

----------


## nenuphar

Si Marianne prenait n° 1, dans ce cas je peux prendre n° 15 et 11. Par contre je ne peux pas en garder 2 plus de 7jours puisqu'ils doivent être dans des pièces séparées. Mail perso envoyé par MP à Lady

----------


## Lady92

Marianne et Nenuphar, bien recu vos MP que je fais suivre car je ne parviens pas a envoyer les formulaires avec mon tel! Vos propres chats sont vaccines et a jour? 
Nenuphar, si tu n en prenais qu un, combien de temps pourrais tu le garder? La quarantaine dure au moins 15 jours et un peu plus si survient un souci de sante.
Merci a toutes les 2 pour vos propositions

----------


## mariane

Je n'ai plus de chat. Ma dernière minette est morte il y a un peu plus d'un an.

----------


## fina_flora

j'ai transmis le formulaire à nénuphar
si j'ai le mail de mariane rapidement, je peux faire de même dans la foulée
me donner par mp son mail vite car je vais dodo

----------


## mariane

fina_flora : mp envoyé

----------


## Lady92

Moi aussi :-)

----------


## fina_flora

formulaire et instructions envoyés à mariane et nénuphar par mail
à remplir quand vous pourrez (entre maintenant et mercredi soir) et envoyer à soschatsnac
je vais dodo
je repasses dans la matinée
bonne nuit

PS: si y en a qui veulent prendre le relais jusque 10-12h, je suis pas jalouse

----------


## nenuphar

Je t'ai renvoyé le formulaire Lady. j'ai une chatte, à jour de tous ses vaccins.

Je peux assurer la durée de la quarantaine pour un chat (dans la salle à manger) ou 2 (chambre) mais comment arrivent-ils à partir ensuite? On trouve toujours un endroit pour les accueillir tout de suite après la quarantaine?

----------


## La Rainette

> Je t'ai renvoyé le formulaire Lady. j'ai une chatte, à jour de tous ses vaccins.
> 
> Je peux assurer la durée de la quarantaine pour un chat (dans la salle à manger) ou 2 (chambre) mais comment arrivent-ils à partir ensuite? On trouve toujours un endroit pour les accueillir tout de suite après la quarantaine?


Les FA de quarantaine sont hyper utiles c évident, mais à partir du moment où ces FA s'engagent pr uen durée limitée dans le temps, clairement le chat doit avoir uen solution derrière, sinon ce n'est pas viable pr la FA et pr le chat !

Merci pour vos propositions.

Nous "attendons" un complément de liste ds la journée...  ::

----------


## Sév51

> Je t'ai renvoyé le formulaire Lady. j'ai une chatte, à jour de tous ses vaccins.
> Je peux assurer la durée de la quarantaine pour un chat (dans la salle à manger) ou 2 (chambre) mais comment arrivent-ils à partir ensuite? On trouve toujours un endroit pour les accueillir tout de suite après la quarantaine?


Une quarantaine dans la salle à manger ne me semble pas l'idéal, c'est une pièce très passagère... une salle de bain voire une chambre serait plus indiquée. Et elle doit durer au moins 15 jours...
Si c'est compliqué pour toi d'assurer une vraie quarantaine, tu peux peut-être accueillir un ex-chat de fourrière qui aurait fini sa quarantaine et qui serait dans une FA. Du coup, ça libérerait une place dans cette FA qui elle pourrait prendre un des chats actuellement en fourrière.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Je rappelle que je serai dans le secteur en FIN DE MATINÉE si SORTIE(S) possible aujourd'hui. Ça ne sera pas évident pour moi de consulter mais Lady92 et La Rainette + Venise nest pas en Italie ont mon tel.

Allez bravo on continue de se mobilier.

----------


## SarahC

> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*
> 
> *120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *>> report pour le 2 ?**
> 20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
> *35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
> **40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
> 20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
> 20  (Mistouflette)* *
> 20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
> ...


Qqn a fait le point des dons ôtés sur le précédent appel, pas eu le temps de suivre?

----------


## nenuphar

> Une quarantaine dans la salle à manger ne me semble pas l'idéal, c'est une pièce très passagère... une salle de bain voire une chambre serait plus indiquée. Et elle doit durer au moins 15 jours...
> Si c'est compliqué pour toi d'assurer une vraie quarantaine, tu peux peut-être accueillir un ex-chat de fourrière qui aurait fini sa quarantaine et qui serait dans une FA. Du coup, ça libérerait une place dans cette FA qui elle pourrait prendre un des chats actuellement en fourrière.



Ma salle à manger est une pièce fermée qui ne sert que quand j'ai des invités, ce qui en 15 jours ne va pas se produire beaucoup. j'ai aussi une chambre. Je peux assurer la durée de la quarantaine, même si elle dépasse un peu les 15 jours mais il me faut un relais ensuite

----------


## SarahC

> il faut aussi qu'ils soient dans le même box, je penses
> 
> ce qui voudrait dire les 13 et 14 *​pour le moment, car d'autres vont se rajouter*


Non, s'ils sont dans la même fourrière, ils mourront des mêmes maladies en cas d'épidémie.
Donc du même endroit suffit, les cages ne sont pas étanches, ce sont des cages.

----------


## SarahC

> On a un moyen de savoir si le nounours s entend avec ses congeneres ?


Impossible, et quant à son délai, il est déjà hors délai depuis lgts. Simplement, comme il est cool, d'autres sont sans doute morts avant lui.

----------


## SarahC

> la smoke n'est pas frangine avec piti blakitos et pitite n et b ?
> je suis sure qu'elle serait moins inquiète


En effet, ce serait bien de mettre la petite toute seule av les cools.

----------


## SarahC

> Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI
> Covoit possible en RP (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph)


Merci, peut on avoir vos coordonnées en MP (mail) pour vous adresser un formulaire si pas déjà fait?

----------


## SarahC

*Alors, de 3 (enfin de 1) à 10, on sait qui est encore là??????*[/QUOTE]

Non, car si on avait eu la nouvelle liste (qui n'a pas été postée comme vous le constaterez) on aurait pu pointer les anciens et les nouveaux.

Or nous attendons encore cette fameuse liste.... Sortir les chats de là n'est pas leur préoccupation première, on attend donc sagement....

----------


## SarahC

> *Pour ceux qui nous lisent et qui n'ont jamais été FA auparavant, voici un lien qui explique à peu près ce que c'est d'être famille d'accueil pour un chat.
> *
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!
> 
> *Ce n'est pas compliqué, ça fait même du bien, et ça sauve une vie! 
> *
>  *Alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend, on se lance !!!*


Et si des FA on des questions, posez les par MP si vous n'avez pas envie de vous exposer ici.

----------


## SarahC

> Qu'en est-il des chats de 1 à 10? Sont-ils encore parmi nous?
> Sèv si tu passes par là, une tite bannière pliiiise! Merci.


Pas encore de nouvelle liste, par déduction, pas encore de pointage des anciens possibles.... Et ça me gonfle!!! 
Toutes les semaines on court après... A se demander qui "rend service" à qui.....

----------


## SarahC

> Moi je voudrais prendre le vieux (15) et j'aimerais bien aussi sauver le gentil FIV (1) s'il est encore là. A la limite je pourrais les mettre dans des pièces séparées mais dans ce cas je ne pourrais les garder que quelques jours (7-8). j'habite Alfortville (94), je pense que je pourrais trouver une asso pour me couvrir si c'est indispensable et qu'aucune ne se propose. J'envoie mon adresse mail en MP?


Oui indispensable car c'est la loi, le code rural qui nous y oblige. En revanche l'accueil temporaire ne vaut que si on a une piste longue durée derrière car aucune assoc ne s'engagera dans le vide, sans filet, sauf exception et urgence, et menace de mort imminente comme les 2 dernières semaines, ou on en est à "vous prenez ou on l'arrête".

----------


## SarahC

> Si Marianne prenait n° 1, dans ce cas je peux prendre n° 15 et 11. Par contre je ne peux pas en garder 2 plus de 7jours puisqu'ils doivent être dans des pièces séparées. Mail perso envoyé par MP à Lady


Le 15 et le 11 viennent de la même fourrière.

Donc n'ont pas besoin d'être séparés!

----------


## banzai

sylki pourrait prendre le lot des 3 pitis ?

----------


## SarahC

> Par précaution sanitaire, il ne faut pas mélanger les chats même s'ils proviennent du même endroit. Il n'y a que s'ils sont déjà ensemble en box qu'on peut les réunir, sinon il faut éviter tout risque de contamination éventuel.


Ils sont dans la MEME PIECE, donc quand sont dans une MEME PIECE, on peut les REMETTRE DANS UNE MEME PIECE, sauf quand ce sont des CHATS DE FOURRIERES DIFFERENTES.

Donc en gros, les chats qui risquent l'euthanasie JEUDI peuvent aller ensemble.

Le FIV+ est aussi dans celle de JEUDI, MAIS comme il est FIV+ et qu'on ne connait pas du tout son entente congénères, lui on ne le met pas av un autre.

Je n'ai rien contre les FIV, mais un FIV+ "gratuit" en plus, je m'en passe, ils sont déjà victimes de tant de clichés.

Et donc pareil pour l'autre FIV+. Après, on peut bien entendu tenter 2 FIV+, mais comme le PCR n'est pas encore fait, si FIV et non FIV.....

Enfin, pour ceux du vendredi, donc en théorie, les 3 à 10 et les nouveaux que nous n'avons pas, EUX ON NE LES MELANGE PAS AVEC LES CHATS DU JEUDI, car même si sont en fourrière, ne sont pas en contact avec les mêmes souches bactériologiques, virus, et j'en passe, s'il y a. 

J'espère avoir fait le tour  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  Le formulaire FA est accompagné d'un texte et dans le nouveau formulaire d'automne j'ai ajouté une question concernant les soins éventuels. Est ce que tout le monde a ce texte et ce formulaire là dans les possesseurs de formulaires? Sinon, je vous invite à vous les passer par mail en privé. J'ai corrigé une grossière faute d'orthographe aussi dans le "formulaire à envoyer"... ::

----------


## SarahC

> sylki pourrait prendre le lot des 3 pitis ?


Je ne sais pas, on aurait 3 petits, en effet, qui pourraient peut être sortir encore ce jour car je crois que Lexiekiwi passe ds le coin....

MAIS SANS FA, ON NE PEUT RIEN!!!!

MEME COMBAT POUR LE FIV+ QUI POURRAIT SORTIR CE JOUR, mais pas de FA LONGUE DUREE encore en RHONES ALPES sous Chatperlipopette, et pas non plus de FA en attente de co-voit.

----------


## SarahC

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_
*Léger coryza*

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10, nous saurons ce jour, si tout va bien, qui est encore là ou pas, et qui seront les nouveaux!_ _Mais tant que nous n'avons pas de liste, nous ne pouvons pointer_.  ::

----------


## nenuphar

> Le 15 et le 11 viennent de la même fourrière.
> 
> Donc n'ont pas besoin d'être séparés!



S'ils n'ont pas besoin d'être séparés, ça m'arrange car du coup j'utilise la meme pièce et je pourrai les garder un peu au-delà des 15 jours de quarantaine mais il me faudra un relais ensuite quand même au moins pour 1 des 2 car je ne peux pas avoir 3 chats sur de la longue durée

----------


## SarahC

> *de promesses de dons si on le sauve*


*Le report de don de la semaine passée à cette semaine c'est bien, mais je dois savoir de qui il émane, et il faut aussi que ce don là soit retiré des dons de la semaine passée si jamais.
Qui peut s'en charger!?*

----------


## nenuphar

je  précise qu'étant enquêtrice bénévole à l'association Stéphane Lamart et ayant déjà dépanné une asso de ma ville pour l'accueil d'un chat je dois pouvoir être couverte facilement

----------


## SarahC

*Les bébés de 2 mois et les vieux vieux ne tiendront pas très longtemps, donc même si nouveaux, je vous rappelle les hécatombes passées!*

----------


## TanjaK

> *Le report de don de la semaine passée à cette semaine c'est bien, mais je dois savoir de qui il émane, et il faut aussi que ce don là soit retiré des dons de la semaine passée si jamais.
> Qui peut s'en charger!?*


Je l'ai fait par rapport la liste des promesses de dons, mais pas des dons qui sont notés dans la liste de chats.

----------


## TanjaK

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_
*Léger coryza*

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10, nous saurons ce jour, si tout va bien, qui est encore là ou pas, et qui seront les nouveaux!_ _Mais tant que nous n'avons pas de liste, nous ne pouvons pointer_.  ::

----------


## banzai

13 14 16 peuvent sortir ce jour ?

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  pour le 2, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *>> report pour le 2 ?**
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave

TOTAL : 345 *  :: *
**
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

**LES DONS SONT UN   ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES   ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A   PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## SarahC

Nadine reporte ses 20 € de la semaine passée sur "peu importe" quel chat de la semaine, elle préfère ne pas choisir.

----------


## SarahC

> 13 14 16 peuvent sortir ce jour ?


Ben ds l'absolu, 1, oui, et de 11 à 16 si jamais on a un véto sur place, oui, car en plus Lexiekiwi est ds le coin. 
Et sinon, ben ce sera à partir de demain, mais disons que s'il ne s'agit que de les pucer, comme sont vaccinés à l'entrée, peu importe le devenir de l'animal (oui, même s'il meure après, ça canalise façon de parler les épidémies...).... Mais là, on a ZERO piste, donc de toute façon.... Et une liste à tomber, encore....

----------


## banzai

si les conditions que tu connais peuvent évité qu'ils décèdent à petit feu , sort les aujourd'hui et je les tiens au chaud quelques jours 
pas de news d'une assoc pour eux ????

----------


## chatperlipopette

@ sarahc : formulaire recu complet.

Pour le n 1 je ne peux pas le faire sortir sachant que je n ai aucune proposition FA dans ma region et de plus des frais supplementaires du precedent sauvetage et encore a venir car la petite ne va pas bien.

----------


## Verlaine

> Ils sont dans la MEME PIECE, donc quand sont dans une MEME PIECE, on peut les REMETTRE DANS UNE MEME PIECE, sauf quand ce sont des CHATS DE FOURRIERES DIFFERENTES.
> 
> Donc en gros, les chats qui risquent l'euthanasie JEUDI peuvent aller ensemble.
> 
> Le FIV+ est aussi dans celle de JEUDI, MAIS comme il est FIV+ et qu'on ne connait pas du tout son entente congénères, lui on ne le met pas av un autre.
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre les FIV, mais un FIV+ "gratuit" en plus, je m'en passe, ils sont déjà victimes de tant de clichés.
> 
> Et donc pareil pour l'autre FIV+. Après, on peut bien entendu tenter 2 FIV+, mais comme le PCR n'est pas encore fait, si FIV et non FIV.....
> ...


OK je ne savais pas s'ils étaient dans la même fourrière, et il est évident que les employés ne se désinfectent pas entre chaque manipulation de chat.




> Le formulaire FA est accompagné d'un texte et dans le nouveau formulaire d'automne j'ai ajouté une question concernant les soins éventuels. Est ce que tout le monde a ce texte et ce formulaire là dans les possesseurs de formulaires? Sinon, je vous invite à vous les passer par mail en privé. J'ai corrigé une grossière faute d'orthographe aussi dans le "formulaire à envoyer"...


Je veux bien le formulaire, je ne suis pas sure d'avoir la bonne version. Je vais beaucoup travailler sur ordi ces jours-ci, je pourrai donc l'envoyer rapidement aux personnes intéressées. Merci.
verlainou@numericable.fr

----------


## nenuphar

Je comprends pas. Moi je me suis proposée  n°15 en quarantaine voire un peu plus, pourquoi il ne peut pas sortir?

Et je croyais que n°1 avait une proposition de FA hors RP par Mariane, il faut absolument que la FA soit en région parisienne?

----------


## ar2b

co voiturage permanent entre suisse haute savoie doubs jura.. detours possibles.

----------


## ar2b

il me rest de la place pour 2 a 3 chats ou 1 chat et 1 chien taille moyenne ou grande.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est une FA longue duree que je recherche pour le numero 1 et pour cela la FA doit se trouver fans ma region pour le suivi ou pour parer a une urgence. Je ne crois pas que mariane soit dans mon coin.

----------


## chatperlipopette

ar2b : tu parles pour un co voit ?

----------


## Sév51

> Je comprends pas. Moi je me suis proposée  n°15 en quarantaine voire un peu plus, pourquoi il ne peut pas sortir?
> Et je croyais que n°1 avait une proposition de FA hors RP par Mariane, il faut absolument que la FA soit en région parisienne?


Pour pouvoir sortir un chat de fourrière, il faut obligatoirement : une association qui accepte de chapeauter la FA.
Donc si tu as une asso qui te couvre, il faut envoyer au plus vite ses statuts à *soschatsnac@gmail.com* et renvoyer à Fina_Flora le formulaire FA qu'elle t'a transmis hier.

Là en plus comme tu ne peux faire que FA pour 15 jours, il faut aussi trouver une solution pour prendre le relai, car comme te l'a dit Sarah :



> Oui indispensable car c'est la loi, le code rural  qui nous y oblige. En revanche l'accueil temporaire ne vaut que si on a  une piste longue durée derrière car aucune assoc ne s'engagera dans le  vide, sans filet, sauf exception et urgence, et menace de mort imminente  comme les 2 dernières semaines, ou on en est à "vous prenez ou on  l'arrête".

----------


## TanjaK

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par Geek_Mary (formulaire FA deja rempli???)
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1 *par mariana (55)**
*- FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 15 *par nenuphar*
- FA longue durée pour 2 chats *par ar2b (Suisse)*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*
- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1 si FALD en region Rhone Alpes
- Sylky pour 2 minous si des  FALD se proposent
- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariana comme FA


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## babe78

je pourrais peut-être chapeauter mariana si on nous transfert son formulaire fa

----------


## ar2b

oui co voiturage  dommage pour FA

----------


## ar2b

je ne sais pas ou se trouve la personne que j ai contacté mais il lui paraissait posible que ces 2 chats felv+ viennent chez moi! pour le temps qui il faudra!
je suis FA pour courte ou longue durée...

----------


## TanjaK

> je pourrais peut-être chapeauter mariana si on nous transfert son formulaire fa


Oui, ça serait bien en effet! Qqn peut envoyer le formulaire à babe, je ne l'ai pas.

----------


## fina_flora

> Pour pouvoir sortir un chat de fourrière, il faut obligatoirement : une association qui accepte de chapeauter la FA.
> Donc si tu as une asso qui te couvre, il faut envoyer au plus vite ses statuts à *soschatsnac@gmail.com* et renvoyer à Fina_Flora le formulaire FA qu'elle t'a transmis hier.
> 
> Là en plus comme tu ne peux faire que FA pour 15 jours, il faut aussi trouver une solution pour prendre le relai, car comme te l'a dit Sarah :



*statuts asso et formulaire FA sont à envoyer* à *soschatsnac@gmail.com*

----------


## TanjaK

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_
*Léger coryza*

*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*4) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc,* *timide (se laisse manipuler)
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*
*Coryza
*
*5) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, timide, mais manipulable*
*Coryza
**10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve*

*6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais manipulable*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_

*9) Femelle, 10 mois, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

*10) Femelle, 1 an, roux tabby, un peu craintive
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_

**************

*LES NOUVEAUX, A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
_(le 1 peut être réservé avant, mais là encore, à réserver max pour le 8/12)_

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20E de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 ::  _De 3 à 10, nous saurons ce jour, si tout va bien, qui est encore là ou pas, et qui seront les nouveaux!_ _Mais tant que nous n'avons pas de liste, nous ne pouvons pointer_.  ::

----------


## Lady92

Pour pouvoir sortir de là un chat doit trouver impérativement :
- une FA de quarantaine + une FA longue durée (la même FA peut aussi faire les 2 : quarantaine et LD)
- une asso de proximité qui couvre
- un co-voiturage
S'il manque 1 seul de ces éléments, le chat ne peut sortir :-(

----------


## SarahC

> il me rest de la place pour 2 a 3 chats ou 1 chat et 1 chien taille moyenne ou grande.


Je crois que vous vivez en Suisse et le souci est qu'ils ne sont pas vaccinés rage.

----------


## Lady92

*@ Ar2b*,
Si je comprends bien, vous pourriez faire FA jusqu'à adoption pour 2 chats ? Pouvez vous confirmer ?
Vous etes en Suisse, donc il faut que le vaccin rage soit effectif !
Avez vous rempli le questionnaire FA ? Si votre réponse est 'non', pouvez vous nous communiquer votre adresse mail pour l'envoi du formulaire ?
Vous pourriez peut être prendre des minous sortis précédemment qui ont terminé la quarantaine et pour lesquels il faudrait prévoir le vaccin rage (la FA serait ainsi libérée et pourrait en sauver d'autres de cette liste)
Merci à vous !

----------


## SarahC

Bon, il en manque dans les anciens, et on a des URGENCES dans les nouveaux, notamment un pépé de 15 ans, et une maman qui n'a plus que 3 BB, car ne s'en occupe pas bien (vu le contexte).

Je mets à jour ds 5 mn.

----------


## Lady92

> Je t'ai renvoyé le formulaire Lady. j'ai une chatte, à jour de tous ses vaccins.
> 
> Je peux assurer la durée de la quarantaine pour un chat (dans la salle à manger) ou 2 (chambre) mais comment arrivent-ils à partir ensuite? On trouve toujours un endroit pour les accueillir tout de suite après la quarantaine?


Je n'ai pas reçu ton formulaire ! Peux tu vérifier à qui tu l'as envoyé, à mon avis plutôt à Stéphanie (fina_flora) ou à Sarah !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce que le formulaire a ete envoye a babe ? Sinon envoyez moi l adresse mail par mp je transmets.

----------


## fina_flora

> est ce que le formulaire a ete envoye a babe ? Sinon envoyez moi l adresse mail par mp je transmets.


*attention je penses que babe a besoin du formulaire rempli par mariane et non du formulaire vierge*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok

----------


## Lady92

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
**- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par Nathalie L (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par Marie Friandise (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par Zessouille
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- (Lille)/*Paris/Lyon (69)* via Paris Charles de Gaulle (arret minute 19h23) et Marne la vallée (arret minute 19h37) le *12/12* en train par Marie Friandise
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

-* MERCREDI 07/12:* possibilité si une sortie est prévue en fin de matinée - à confirmer par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 12h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
- covoiturage samedi 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

J'ai le formulaire de Nénuphar, et d'une personne externe à Rescue (du 77). 
Dois je le transmettre à qqn?

----------


## TanjaK

> J'ai le formulaire de Nénuphar, et d'une personne externe à Rescue (du 77). 
> Dois je le transmettre à qqn?


C'est babe78 qui aurait besoin du formulaire de mariane, si tu l'as.

----------


## fina_flora

> je ne sais pas ou se trouve la personne que j ai contacté mais il lui paraissait posible que ces 2 chats felv+ viennent chez moi! pour le temps qui il faudra!
> je suis FA pour courte ou longue durée...


Ce sont des FIV+ et non felv+
il me semble que tu es en suisse
si c'est le cas, il te faut un délai pour le vaccin antirabique

nénuphar aurait aimé accueillir l'un des 3 FIV+ et le vieux, mais pour un mois maxi, pourrais tu alors les prendre (1 FIV et 1 vieux) après le délai rage?

edit: 1 FIV s'est rajouté à la liste

----------


## SarahC

*LISTE ACTUALISEE: 
*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (DE LA PART DE QUI??????)_ 
*Léger coryza*

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_


*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve* _(DE LA PART DE QUI??????)_ 

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(DE LA PART DE QUI??????)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*   :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb son déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire*
_Vont ensemble 
_
*POUR LES PROMESSES A REPORTER, POUR FAIRE SIMPLE COMME PERSONNE NE ME POINTE LES ANCIENS, ON REPORTE TOUT A LA SOMME GLOBALE. SI QUELQU'UN PEUT SE CHARGER DE REPOINTER L'APPEL A DONS GLOBAL EN FONCTION DE CES INFOS LA, ET ME DIRE SI SUR L'ANCIEN CELA A ETE FAIT, MERCI BCP.* 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> C'est babe78 qui aurait besoin du formulaire de mariane, si tu l'as.


Je ne l'ai pas, Venise ne l'a pas.
Marianne ou la personne qui l'a, MERCI DE ME L'ADRESSER A SARAHCAHLAN@GMAIL.COM

----------


## SarahC

> si les conditions que tu connais peuvent évité qu'ils décèdent à petit feu , sort les aujourd'hui et je les tiens au chaud quelques jours 
> pas de news d'une assoc pour eux ????


Pour l'instant on n'a rien derrière du tout........

----------


## SarahC

*Le report de don de la semaine passée à cette semaine c'est bien, mais je dois savoir de qui il émane, et il faut aussi que ce don là soit retiré des dons de la semaine passée si jamais.
Qui peut s'en charger!?*

*Aux donateurs qui ont donné pr des chats qui ne sont plus là, vous voulez pointer un chat précis, ou un chat au pif de la semaine, ou enfin, ne pas reporter?*

----------


## fina_flora

j'ai compté 3 FIV dont 1 agé, 9 adultes, 6 chatons et 1 autre agé et 2 hamsters

je peux demander le changement du titre aux modos, à moins que tu ne puisses le modifier toi même en tant qu'auteur du post?

SOS! 3 FIV (dont 1 vieux), 10 ADULTES (dont 1 vieux), 6 CHATONS et 2 HAMSTERS en RP pour le 8 et 9/12

ce titre te conviens Sarah?

----------


## SarahC

Il y a X malades et mourants, donc les FIV ne sont pas les plus urgents, enfin pas tous, et co on manque de place.....
Pfff....
Je vois, je mets un titre global.....

----------


## fina_flora

tu veux que je fasse la demande pour les mps de masse?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *Le report de don de la semaine passée à cette semaine c'est bien, mais je dois savoir de qui il émane, et il faut aussi que ce don là soit retiré des dons de la semaine passée si jamais.
> Qui peut s'en charger!?*
> 
> *Aux donateurs qui ont donné pr des chats qui ne sont plus là, vous voulez pointer un chat précis, ou un chat au pif de la semaine, ou enfin, ne pas reporter?*


SarahC jusqu à la arrivée de la nouvelle liste de la 2 ime fourriere, les reports de dons sont juste 'C'est vu avec Tanjak): enlevé au global de la semaine passé et pointé sur cette semaine.
Reste à corriger les reports de dons sur ceux de cette meme fourrière qui ne sont plus sur la liste. J ai les infos (donateurs hors rescue sur soschatsnac) je les corrige plus tard avec Tanjak (je pars en rdv exterieur)
Reste

----------


## SarahC

> tu veux que je fasse la demande pour les mps de masse?


Oui, si jamais, en précisant que ce sont 2 fourrières, qu'ils ne sont pas un mais près de 30 chats dont plusieurs en urgence, et donc, à voir, si possible encore cet AM car demain ou cette nuit ma foi, cela risque de ne pas provoquer de réactions à temps.

----------


## partenaire77

Les 2 premières stérilisations seront faites demain; je peux proposer une stérilisation et 2 castrations pour la liste de cette semaine, toujours aux même conditions, véto assos du 93.
FA de transit possible pour un chat.

----------


## SarahC

> Les 2 premières stérilisations seront faites demain; je peux proposer une stérilisation et 2 castrations pour la liste de cette semaine, toujours aux même conditions, véto assos du 93.
> FA de transit possible pour un chat.


Merci!

----------


## TanjaK

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave

TOTAL : 345 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

LES DONS SONT UN    ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES    ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A    PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## TanjaK

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place FA jusqu'au 17/12 DERNIER DELAI par Geek_Mary (formulaire FA deja rempli???)
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1 *par mariane (55)**
*- FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 15 *par nenuphar*
- FA longue durée pour 2 chats *par ar2b (Suisse)*
- FA de transit pour 1 chat *par partenaire77*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*
- chatperlipopette pour le no 1 / ou pour no. 13, 14 et 16 si FALD en region Rhone Alpes
- Sylky pour 2 minous si des  FALD se proposent
- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariana comme FA


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

:: *NOUS MANQUONS CRUELLEMENT DE FA DE QUARANTAINE, DE FA LONGUE DUREE (AU MOINS UN MOIS!!) ET DE CO-VOITUREURS SUR LA RP ET AU-DELA!!!*  ::

----------


## Chatterton

> *RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
> *
> -*- Paris/Valence (26)* entre le *5 et le 7/12 (???)* en journée par Chatterton



Trajet déjà effectué

----------


## SarahC

> *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
> *
> - babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariana comme FA


Si tout colle, car nous n'avons pas encore eu de contact, pr véto, et je rappelle aussi que nous n'avons ni co-voit ni FA en attendant!

----------


## SarahC

Je vais en réunion sous peu et reviens en fin de journée, merci à tous ceux qui le pourront de prendre le relais entre temps!  ::

----------


## TanjaK

*LISTE ACTUALISEE: 
*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20)_ 
*Léger coryza*

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2,  sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_


*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)*
*Coryza
**20  de promesses de dons si on le sauve* _(Nadine 10, Troca 10)_ 

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*   :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire*
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## SarahC

::  *Si on trouve une FA sur la RP, on peut sauver un FIV+ via une assoc! On m'a cité le vieux en urgence, par exemple*.  :: 

*Pour des chats qui auraient dû être sur cette liste* *on recherche de suite un co-voit de Meaux à Villemomble**, demain, ou au pire vendredi, mais avec qq heures d'attente car FA pas dispo avant 20h!!! Si qqn peut le faire ou me poster cette demande. Elle n'est pas en lien avec ce SOS, mais on reste sur de l'urgence car l'un deux, un chat de 9 ans EST TRES MAL!!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Apparemment le n 1 a une solution donc je m enleve.

----------


## Lady92

Je poste la demande de c-voit !

Chatperlipopette (Lorion c'était plus facile ;-)), rien de confirmé encore pour le 1, au cas où peux tu reporter ton choix si tu trouves une FA LD ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui sur 13, 14 et 16.

----------


## Lady92

> Oui sur 13, 14 et 16.


 ::

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)


*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent*  :: 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## mariane

pas moyen de me connecter à internet depuis ce matin. je viens tout juste de retourner le formulaire fa à sarahc.

----------


## banzai

qui peux m'emmené maman et bb direction véto et les 2 hamsters,je met au chaud pour l'urgence 
sylki ou autre ,peux tu prendre sous ta coupe cette petite famille

----------


## Lady92

> *NOUS MANQUONS CRUELLEMENT DE FA DE QUARANTAINE, DE FA LONGUE DUREE (AU MOINS UN MOIS!!) ET DE CO-VOITUREURS SUR LA RP ET AU-DELA!!!*


*demande de co-voitureurs* :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37000-Recherchons-co-voitureurs-pour-chats-jeudi-vendredi-et-samedi-en-RÃ©gion-Parisienne?p=863372#post863372

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est ce que qqun a recu le formulaire de ar2b ?

----------


## Lady92

> *Pour des chats qui auraient dû être sur cette liste* *on recherche de suite un co-voit de Meaux à Villemomble**, demain, ou au pire vendredi, mais avec qq heures d'attente car FA pas dispo avant 20h!!! Si qqn peut le faire ou me poster cette demande. Elle n'est pas en lien avec ce SOS, mais on reste sur de l'urgence car l'un deux, un chat de 9 ans EST TRES MAL!!!!*


*demande de co-voit :
*http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/36999-TRES-URGENT-Meaux-(77)-Villemomble-(93)-pour-demain-jeudi-ou-vendredi-au-plus-tard?p=863368#post863368

----------


## Lady92

> Est ce que qqun a recu le formulaire de ar2b ?


Je ne crois pas qu'elle l'ait recu ! 
MP envoyé à ar2b ainsi qu'à Geek_Mary pour proposer l'envoi du formulaire contact FA

----------


## Geek_Mary

Répondu par mp, je rempli le formulaire dès que je l'ai dans ma boite ;-)

----------


## Lady92

> Répondu par mp, je rempli le formulaire dès que je l'ai dans ma boite ;-)


formulaire envoyé  ::  ainsi qu'à ar2b  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Possible de me le mettre en copie a l adresse mail dans ma banniere ?

----------


## nenuphar

L'association Stéphane Lamart est d'accord pour me chapeauter, elle doit m'envoyer ses statuts par mail dans l'après-midi, je pourrai prendre le 15 et le 11 pour toute la quarantaine dans des pièces séparées mais il faudrait des FALD pour prendre le relais ensuite

----------


## sylki

> qui peux m'emmené maman et bb direction véto et les 2 hamsters,je met au chaud pour l'urgence 
> sylki ou autre ,peux tu prendre sous ta coupe cette petite famille


*non désolée, aucune fa pour l'instant, ni quarantaine, ni longue durée !!!!!!
ne peux rien faire   !!!!!!
*

----------


## Lady92

> *Si on trouve une FA sur la RP, on peut sauver un FIV+ via une assoc! On m'a cité le vieux en urgence, par exemple*.


*NOUS MANQUONS DE TOUT* : *FA RELAI, QUARANTAINE, LONGUE DUREE, ASSO, DONS, CO-VOITUREURS...

NE LES LAISSONS PAS MOURIR SVP*

----------


## banzai

je me proposais en F.A d'urgence justement  :: 
je croyais que tu avais proposé de sortir un ou deux chats sur ce sos si F.A

----------


## nenuphar

L'association Stéphane Lamart est d'accord pour me chapeauter, elle doit m'envoyer ses statuts par mail dans l'après-midi, je pourrai prendre le 15 et le 11 pour toute la quarantaine dans des pièces séparées mais il faudrait des FALD pour prendre le relais ensuite

----------


## éliz

email de masse envoyé

----------


## fina_flora

> L'association Stéphane Lamart est d'accord pour me chapeauter, elle doit m'envoyer ses statuts par mail dans l'après-midi, je pourrai prendre le 15 et le 11 pour toute la quarantaine dans des pièces séparées mais il faudrait des FALD pour prendre le relais ensuite


tu as vu celui-là?
*17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*   :: 
bien sûr ce serait à la place du 11 ou du 15

----------


## Lady92

Banzai, c'est combien de temps FA d'urgence ? Sylki propose en effet de chapeauter mais a besoin d'une FA jusqu'à adoption...

----------


## Lady92

*LE N°3 N'EST PLUS LA...
*Bougeons nous vite avant que la fourrière ne soit vidée autrement que par nous...  ::

----------


## Lady92

*LISTE ACTUALISEE: 
*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20)_ 
*Léger coryza*

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire*
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## Lady92

> *LE N°3 N'EST PLUS LA...
> *


Je laisse les spécialistes gérer la répartition des dons attribués à ex N°3 :-(
*3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)
**Coryza
20 € de promesses de dons si on le sauve* _(Nadine 10€, Troca 10€)_

----------


## ar2b

j ai renvoyé le questionnaire

----------


## Lady92

*post pour les hamsters :*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...517#post863517
ET
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...591#post863591

----------


## SarahC

> L'association Stéphane Lamart est d'accord pour me chapeauter, elle doit m'envoyer ses statuts par mail dans l'après-midi, je pourrai prendre le 15 et le 11 pour toute la quarantaine dans des pièces séparées mais il faudrait des FALD pour prendre le relais ensuite


Sans FALD on ne s'engage pas à réserver, merci de votre compréhension.
On attend et on ne bouge pas tant que nous ne réunissons pas ces conditions, car après on se retrouve avec des chats sans solution sur les bras, et ça, après, c'est la mouise.

----------


## SarahC

> *post pour les hamsters :*
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37018-URGENT-2-hamsters-femelles-tricolores-sociables-en-fourriÃ¨re-en-RÃ©gion-Parisienne?p=863517#post863517


Parfait!

----------


## SarahC

> j ai renvoyé le questionnaire


Reçu

----------


## SarahC

> Je laisse les spécialistes gérer la répartition des dons attribués à ex N°3 :-(
> *3) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide (se laisse manipuler)
> **Coryza
> 20 € de promesses de dons si on le sauve* _(Nadine 10€, Troca 10€)_


Report de Nadine sur SOS "dans l'absolu". TROCA, sur qui reporte-t-on?

----------


## SarahC

> je me proposais en F.A d'urgence justement 
> je croyais que tu avais proposé de sortir un ou deux chats sur ce sos si F.A


SI FA DERRIERE EN LONGUE DUREE mais on n'a pas.............

----------


## fina_flora

> Sans FALD on ne s'engage pas à réserver, merci de votre compréhension.
> On attend et on ne bouge pas tant que nous ne réunissons pas ces conditions, car après on se retrouve avec des chats sans solution sur les bras, et ça, après, c'est la mouise.


sarah, il me semble qu'ar2b est en suisse, non?
si ar2b en suisse, délai rage et donc pourrait faire FALD après nenuphar

----------


## SarahC

> Possible de me le mettre en copie a l adresse mail dans ma banniere ?


Transmis.
Pour la FA Suisse seul un chat PUCE et vacciné RAGE et à jour peut coller, donc pas un chat de ce SOS là.
Ca peut libérer une place par ailleurs, mais la réglementation est stricte.
Je ne dis pas, immatriculé en Suisse on est moins "repère" mais je n'engage aucune responsabilité légale en cas de souci concernant l'assoc et le chat.
Je ne dis pas cela pour "faire chier" mais parce que l'on ne peut pas risquer quoi.
Ca peut évidemment libérer une place en FA pour un chat totalement en règle, ça, oui bien sûr, mais pas pr un chat de la liste.

----------


## SarahC

> sarah, il me semble qu'ar2b est en suisse, non?
> si ar2b en suisse, délai rage et donc pourrait faire FALD après nenuphar


On ne peut pas sortir un chat sous X 1000 assoc, il faut une assoc qui réserve et une seule, et qui suive le chat du début à la fin, et le délai rage c 21 jours, en outre, chat pucé.
Vous pouvez vérifier sur site de l'ambassade, la Suisse n'est pas l'UE, les règles sont plus draconiennes encore. 
Il y a plusieurs autres critères, je me m'étale pas ici, il y a trop d'animaux sur le sujet pr approfondir les sujets parallèles. 

Et je rappelle que pour l'heure nous n'avons AUCUNE FA LONGUE DUREE FERME; DES ASSOCS, OUI, MAIS RIEN DE PLUS!!!!

----------


## fina_flora

supprimé pour cause déjà répondu

----------


## SarahC

Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....

----------


## SarahC

*
*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20)_ 
*Léger coryza*

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche sociable* 
_Sont ensemble
__20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire*
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## banzai

bon ben ,c'est pas faute de mettre proposé en urgence car pour moi les petits bas age et maman et bb me paraisaient urgent
dépanage max une semaine 
 hamster c'étais adoption

----------


## Verlaine

Jusqu'à quelle heure peut-on réserver ceux de demain?

----------


## La Rainette

> Jusqu'à quelle heure peut-on réserver ceux de demain?


9hres demain matin dernier dernier dernier délai  ::

----------


## nenuphar

Je viens d'envoyer les statuts de l'association stéphane lamart à SOS chats comme ça si on trouve des FALD tout sera en règle

----------


## fina_flora

> email de masse envoyé


j'ai bien reçu pour les départements 75, 77, 78, 93 et 94

*il manque 91, 92 et 95 et pour 69, je sais pas car pas inscrite*

----------


## Verlaine

Bon, concrètement, quels chats à réserver demain avant 9h max ont une piste? Parce que là, ça commence vraiment à sentir le roussi...

----------


## La Rainette

> Je viens d'envoyer les statuts de l'association stéphane lamart à SOS chats comme ça si on trouve des FALD tout sera en règle


nenuphar, l'asso suit le chat jusqu'à son adoption, qu'il soit en fa courte ou longue durée, il garde la même asso, pas de transfert d'asso entre la quarantaine et la longue durée

----------


## toutouill3

Une piste pour les 2 ham' ? Elles se trouvent où dans le 77 (c'est un grand dep) ?

----------


## Lady92

J'ai mis 77 pour mettre quelque chose mais j'ignore dans quel département parisien elles se trouvent ! Nous ne pouvons de toute façon mentionner les lieux exacts sur les post.
A ma connaissance pour le moment nous n'avons ni asso, ni FA pour les hamsters !

----------


## mistigrette

> *Pour des chats qui auraient dû être sur cette liste* *on recherche de suite un co-voit de Meaux à Villemomble**, demain, ou au pire vendredi, mais avec qq heures d'attente car FA pas dispo avant 20h!!! Si qqn peut le faire ou me poster cette demande. Elle n'est pas en lien avec ce SOS, mais on reste sur de l'urgence car l'un deux, un chat de 9 ans EST TRES MAL!!!!*


ce covoiturage PROCHE COULOMMIERS (et non pas MEAUX) à VILLEMOMBLE est suspendu.
ils viennent de s'apercevoir que le ptit père de 9 ans TRES MAL est tatoué. ils recherchent ses maîtres et ne veulent pas me le confier pour soins immédiats à villemomble.
la chatonne qui l'accompagnait a un fort coryza mais peut sortir samedi matin. normalement, helium la sort : PROCHE COULOMMIERS à ISLES LES VILLENOY.
je dois rappeler demain matin pour le petit père et vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Taysa

Je peux prendre les hamsters en fa longue duree. J'ai tout le necessaire pour elles. 

Par contre dans la drome donc si quelqu un a un co voit

----------


## Taysa

Me connectant via iphone j'ai du mal a suivre les posts aloes si ma proposition vous satisfais ne pas hesiter a me contacter en mp ou par mail !

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE* :: *

* ::  *& INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 




> *
> *
> *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
> 
> _Dont un ancien:_
> *
> 1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
> *_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20)_ 
> *Léger coryza*
> ...

----------


## babe78

c'est bon, on a eu Mariane et on peut chapeauter la sortie du chat n°1 avec accueil longue durée chez elle
manque covoiturage vers Metz, si quelqu'un peut poster la demande, ce serait super !

j'essaye de coordonner des covoit de chats adoptés qui pourraient libérer des chats mais pas facile de faire ca rapidement donc si covoitureurs possible sur rp et accueil sur paris pour prendre train, merci de me contacter par mp

----------


## chatperlipopette

Taysa,

est-ce que tu prends des minous en FA ou que des hamsters ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Transmis.
> Pour la FA Suisse seul un chat PUCE et vacciné RAGE et à jour peut coller, donc pas un chat de ce SOS là.
> Ca peut libérer une place par ailleurs, mais la réglementation est stricte.
> Je ne dis pas, immatriculé en Suisse on est moins "repère" mais je n'engage aucune responsabilité légale en cas de souci concernant l'assoc et le chat.
> Je ne dis pas cela pour "faire chier" mais parce que l'on ne peut pas risquer quoi.
> Ca peut évidemment libérer une place en FA pour un chat totalement en règle, ça, oui bien sûr, mais pas pr un chat de la liste.


OK je comprends pas simple.

----------


## Verlaine

> c'est bon, on a eu Mariane et on peut chapeauter la sortie du chat n°1 avec accueil longue durée chez elle
> manque covoiturage vers Metz, si quelqu'un peut poster la demande, ce serait super !
> 
> j'essaye de coordonner des covoit de chats adoptés qui pourraient libérer des chats mais pas facile de faire ca rapidement donc si covoitureurs possible sur rp et accueil sur paris pour prendre train, merci de me contacter par mp


mariecaro fait très souvent des trajets en train et est lorraine, donc à voir avec elle si elle peut emmener le ptit père.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)


*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent*  :: 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Taysa

> Taysa,
> 
> est-ce que tu prends des minous en FA ou que des hamsters ?


Je peux prendre les hamsters dans ce cas la. 
Et aussi des minous. 2 max si ils sont deja habituer a vivre ensemble sans soucis (exemple un groupe deja existant) je ne ferais que FA par contre et uniquement si une assoc SERIEUSE me suit, avoir une fois pas deux  :Smile:  
Si vous avez besoin faites moi part des besoins et je vous dirais sachant que j'ai deux femelles staffs donc chat plutot cool de preference les ptis vieux ne me genent pas idem si fiv.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
**- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par Nathalie L (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par Marie Friandise (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par Zessouille
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- (Lille)/*Paris/Lyon (69)* via Paris Charles de Gaulle (arret minute 19h23) et Marne la vallée (arret minute 19h37) le *12/12* en train par Marie Friandise
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

-* JEUDI 08/12:* *?????*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 11h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
-  SAMEDI 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Taysa

Chaperlipopette j'avais eu un coup de coeur pour le 1 et la 16 et je viens de voir que ton assoc souhaitait les couvrir alors si tu veux je peux faire fa !

----------


## Verlaine

Pour les chatons 13 & 14, je ne comprends pas où est la maman du coup. Les 2 chatons qui feraient partie de la même fratrie sont-ils déjà entrés en fourrière?

Pardon je viens de relire et la 14 est donc la maman. Mais je repose la question pour les 2 autres chatons, ce qui ferait donc une fratrie de 3.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Taysa,

2 chatons tu pourrais ? Tu te trouves où dans la drôme ? Je peux t'envoyer le questionnaire FA. Si tu peux me donner ton mail par MP. J'ai un véto qui me fait les prix assox à Bourg les valence.

----------


## Taysa

Tu pensais au 13 et 14 ? Oui je pourrais meme si j'avais craquer sur le 1 et 16 ! 

Wendy3998@hotmail.com je suis de romans sur isere donc vraiment juste a cote de valence !

----------


## CathyMini

*ENSEMBLE, ON PEUT LES SAUVER : ASSOS, FA, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS* *Merci pour eux 
**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave

TOTAL : 345 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca peut etre la 16 et un autre.....je t'envois le formulaire dans un petit moment.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce que qqun peut l'envoyer à Taysa ?

----------


## Taysa

Cool si c'est la 16  :Smile:  apres oui bah je ferais dans l'urgence du sauvaetage vais pas faire la difficile non plus ! 

Par contre si ya un co-voit pour amener les chats ici peut on me descendre les hamsters en meme temps svp

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je t'envois le formulaire de suite, à renvoyer à SarahC. Tu peux me le mettre en copie stp ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Par contre y'a un truc que je pige pas : la 14 c'est pas un chaton ? C'est noté que c'est la maman  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Pour les chatons 13 & 14, je ne comprends pas où est la maman du coup. Les 2 chatons qui feraient partie de la même fratrie sont-ils déjà entrés en fourrière?



*14 c'est la maman* et *13 c'est l'un de ses 3 bb*.   (les deux autres bb: 1 fille noire/blanche et 1 autre sexe à déterminer gris/blanc seront annoncés très vite je pense).

----------


## SarahC

On recherche un Paris Metz pr le FIV+ numéro 1 si qqn peut poster, je dois partir pr urgence chat, je ne peux pas rester sur le net, désolée, merci pr relais on en a besoin!!!!!! Je rentre ds 2h max!!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Oui merci je viens de corriger mon message, je n'avais pas fait attention à la modif. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que la petite famille a été séparée et qu'il faudrait vite la réunir.

----------


## Verlaine

> On recherche un Paris Metz pr le FIV+ numéro 1 si qqn peut poster, je dois partir pr urgence chat, je ne peux pas rester sur le net, désolée, merci pr relais on en a besoin!!!!!! Je rentre ds 2h max!!!!


Quelqu'un a contacté mariecaro?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Possible ou pas de reserver la 16 et le gris et blanc ? Même si pas la même fratrie ? Taysa peut en accueillir 2 donc à voir......Je ne peux plus d'adultes là, j'ai la maman de la précédente liste en plus.

----------


## mistercat

bonsoir je propose un don de 20 euros pour vous aider

----------


## Taysa

Formulaire rempli et renvoyé mais via iphone dsl mais j'ai repondu aux questions sans remplir votre document je ne pouvais pas ecrire directement dessus !  ::

----------


## babe78

> Possible ou pas de reserver la 16 et le gris et blanc ? Même si pas la même fratrie ? Taysa peut en accueillir 2 donc à voir......Je ne peux plus d'adultes là, j'ai la maman de la précédente liste en plus.


tu parles du gris et blanc de la fratrie de la 14 ? si oui, je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux pas séparer les loulous
Taysa peut-elle séparer les 2 loulous qui arriveraient ?
as-tu une piste de covoiturage pour lui amener ? si non, essaye de mettre un post au plus vite car sans covoiturage, on ne pourra rien faire

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Oui Babe78, je ne pense pas non plus qu'il soit recommandé de les séparer pour l'heure, d'autant que l'on attend qu'ils soient annoncés comme dispos.
Pour l'heure, seuls la maman ET l'un des bb sont dans la liste que vous consultez.

----------


## babe78

> Quelqu'un a contacté mariecaro?


Mariecaro n'est pas disponible jusqu'au moins le 15 décembre si je me rappelle bien

----------


## Taysa

> tu parles du gris et blanc de la fratrie de la 14 ? si oui, je pense qu'il ne vaut mieux pas séparer les loulous
> Taysa peut-elle séparer les 2 loulous qui arriveraient ?
> as-tu une piste de covoiturage pour lui amener ? si non, essaye de mettre un post au plus vite car sans covoiturage, on ne pourra rien faire


Oui je peux les separer meme si j'aurais une preference pour qu'ils puissent etre ensemble  :Smile:

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*ENSEMBLE, ON PEUT LES SAUVER : ASSOS, FA, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS* 
*Merci pour eux 
**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  (pour le  2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20  (Val S.) pour le 2 et 4* *>> report pour le 2 ?*
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 

*TOTAL : 365 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT  DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT  LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS  ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un chaton seul je ne prends pas. ils ont besoin d etre au minimum 2.

----------


## chatperlipopette

16 et 19 ? Ils sont dans la meme fourriere ?

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> 16 et 19 ? Ils sont dans la meme fourriere ?


Non

----------


## fina_flora

> 16 et 19 ? Ils sont dans la meme fourriere ?


non, je ne penses pas car 2 jours de réservation différents

ils iraient où?

----------


## Lusiole

Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir (départ 17h25). Ma maman fait le même trajet le lendemain (en soirée).
Mariane est à Verdun, non ? C'est à 80km de St Dizier. Et sachant que mon papa fait St Dizier->Bar-le-duc pour aller chercher mon frère au train à 21h vendredi soir, ça ne fait même que 50 km. Peut-être une piste de ce côté là ?
Je suis peu sur le net en ce moment, il vaut mieux m'appeler ou m'envoyer des sms.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par Nathalie L (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par Marie Friandise (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Paris/Saint Dizier (52)* le *09/12* par Lusiole (départ 17h25)
- *Saint Dizier (52)/Bar-le-Duc (55)* le *09/12* en voiture par le père de Lusiole (vers 21h)
- *Paris/Saint Dizier (52)* le *10/12* par la mère de Lusiole (en soirée)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par Zessouille
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *Paris/Rouen (76) - Rouen (76)/Paris* le* 10/12* en train par Lexiekiwi
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- (Lille)/*Paris/Lyon (69)* via Paris Charles de Gaulle (arret minute 19h23) et Marne la vallée (arret minute 19h37) le *12/12* en train par Marie Friandise
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
 - *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

-* JEUDI 08/12:* *?????*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 11h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
-  SAMEDI 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums
- *Martinesh* fait sortie fourriere chiens *vendredi matin* et peut deposer 1chat a Villemomble


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Qui peut remettre la liste des chats à sortir, dont ceux avec photos, moi je n'y arrive pas, et on vient de changer de page? Merci.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE* :: *

* ::  *& INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 Envoyé par *SarahC*  
*
*
*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100 € de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30€, Anne M. 40€, Troca 10€, Lexiekiwi 20€)_ 
*Léger coryza*



*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE ŒIL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_




*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20 € de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* 



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 



*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*


 Envoyé par *SarahC*  
 				Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....



*==> LA VOICI:* 

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 8/2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*




*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10 € de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire*
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon ben je ne sais plus......  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: QUI PEUT ME CONFIRMER ÇA OU PAS - MERCI

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100 € de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30€, Anne M. 40€, Troca 10€, Lexiekiwi 20€) _ _==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque covoit Metz (Mariecaro pas dispo mais Lusiole sur le coup_
*Léger coryza*

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE ŒIL !!!*  ::  _==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_

_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable* _==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_

_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive* _==> Chatperlipopette  + Taysa FALD, manque covoit Drôme
__en attente de confirm
_

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)
- Fa LD par Taysa dans la Drome pour les Hamsters
- FA pour 1 ou 2 chats par Taysa dans la Drome


*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent*  :: 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 


 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Ce qui veut dire, si les pistes sont confirmées, que 12, 13, 14 (et les 2 autres chatons) et la petite nouvelle n'ont rien du tout.

----------


## Lady92

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Ce qui veut dire, si les pistes sont confirmées, que 12, 13, 14 (et les 2 autres chatons) et la petite nouvelle n'ont rien du tout.


SI les pistes sont confirmées et que des FA apparaissent, oui

----------


## Lady92

@Taysa
As tu une asso pour te chapeauter pour les hamsters?  Sans asso, elles ne peuvent pas sortir...

----------


## nenuphar

*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  ::  _==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_

_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable* _==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_

_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 


Je confirme pour moi. toujours pas de FALD???

----------


## Lady92

Quelqu un peut poster un topic dans recherche de co-voit pour le Paris/Metz pour le No 1. Le plus tot possible a partir de samedi apres midi j imagine!  je suis avec mon tel et c est pas pra:tique pour moi de le faire.
Merci!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*Fait:

PARIS - METZ // SAMEDI 10/12 Après-Midi UUURGENT !!!!!!!! Pour un Chat*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*LISTE AVEC RARES PISTES  VOYEZ SI ERREURS MERCI...*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_100  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20) _ 
*Léger coryza*
_==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque covoit Metz (Mariecaro pas dispo mais Lusiole sur le coup, topic créé_ *PARIS - METZ * LE + TÔT POSSIBLE A PARTIR DE SAMEDI 10/12 am ***URGENT****

_)_




*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_!!!!!!!!!!



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
 *ZERO PISTE* 



*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * ZERO PISTE*



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, MANQUE FALD_* !!!!!!!!!!*



*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
_==> Chatperlipopette  + Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_

 Envoyé par *SarahC*  

                 Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....




*==> LA VOICI:* 

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 8/2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*ZERO PISTE 
*

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_ *ZERO PISTE*


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  ::  *==> PISTE SEROTINE*
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire* _==> Chatperlipopette+ Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## Jalna

J'ai vu votre recherche de covoiturage sur la RP, est ce que vous cherchez quelque chose en particulier samedi ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Vu avec TAYSA, chatperlipopette prend en charge la nenette 16 + les 2 hamsters ( 25 et 26 )

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Vu avec TAYSA, chatperlipopette prend en charge la nenette 16 + les 2 hamsters ( 25 et 26 )


OK  ::  manque juste covoit vers le 26?

----------


## SEROTINE

meme si ça déborde ici, je peux sauver la maman 21 avec ses bb en danger, je peux les soigner trés rapidement

serotine

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> meme si ça déborde ici, je peux sauver la maman 21 avec ses bb en danger, je peux les soigner trés rapidement
> 
> serotine


merci ce serait super!!!  :Smile:  je dois couper alors je vous laisse continuer ce que vous avez tous très bien commencé  :Smile:

----------


## fina_flora

> J'ai vu votre recherche de covoiturage sur la RP, est ce que vous cherchez quelque chose en particulier samedi ?


je peux pas répondre à cette question, par contre, pourrais tu faire les mp de masse aux départements:

*91, 92 et 95*(j'y suis inscrite et n'ai pas vu le mp de masse)*
pour 69 si pas déjà fait car on a au moins une asso (d'autres seront peut être nécessaire) ?


*les autres départements de la rp (77, 78, 93 et 75) ont été fait car je les ai eu

----------


## chatperlipopette

Yes ! Je vais de suite poster une demande de co-voiturage donc je recherche un PARIS/VALENCE.

----------


## Lady92

Le petit bout No16 peut elle sortir seule ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle sera seule le temps de sa quarantaine après elle sera avec Granite du sauvetage précédent. Quarantaine séparée mais après guérison complète, elles joueront ensemble ( je reste positive hein )

----------


## babe78

nous pouvons chapeauter d'autres chats si des fas se proposent

----------


## Lady92

@chatperlipopette
N a t elle pas d autres membres de sa famille sur la liste?

----------


## fina_flora

> C'est le numéro 22 dont je parle.
> 
> Help ! Besoin d'une FA pour 2/3 mois pour lui !


*22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)

moi aussi, y me fait craquer (même sans photo)
je ferais bien FALD mais bien qu'il ai pas de pb de santé d'indiqué, j'aurais aimé qu'il voit un vétérinaire compétant
et puis, j'ai des travaux de plomberie et d’électricité de prévu chez moi (au max 2 semaines, mais je sais pas quand)
mais si une personne pouvait le prendre pendant ces travaux, je pourrais gérer

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)
- Fa LD par Taysa dans la Drome pour les Hamsters
- FA pour 1 ou 2 chats par Taysa dans la Drome


*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

- chaperlipopette propose de couvrir Taysa pour les hamsters
*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent*  :: 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- babe78 propose de chapeauter d autres chats si FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 
- flokelo propose de chapeauter le 22 si FA pour 2/3 mois
- Serotine pour maman 21 et bb

 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

@lady92 : ben je crois bien qu elle est seule cette pepette.

----------


## Lady92

> J'ai vu votre recherche de covoiturage sur la RP, est ce que vous cherchez quelque chose en particulier samedi ?


Je n ai pour ma part pas de visibilite sur la plupart des besoins reels en covoit, en revanche j espere que nous aurons besoin de covoitureurs pour se relayer sur toute la RP. On vous fait signe quand on en sait plus, ou si vous avez un ou des departements de predilection, dites le nous! Vous seriez eventuellement dispo samedi?

----------


## Lady92

> @lady92 : ben je crois bien qu elle est seule cette pepette.


au cas ou elle ne serait pas seule, peux tu reporter ton choix?  ::

----------


## Taysa

> au cas ou elle ne serait pas seule, peux tu reporter ton choix?


C'est a dire ? Je comprend plus trop moi ....

----------


## Taysa

Parcequ'on a justement chercher toute la soiree avec chaperlipopette pour pas que la smoke se retrouve seule !! 
Et chaperlipopette ( n'hesite pas a me corriger si je dis une betise) cherchais a prendre justement un autre chatons du meme age environ que la smoke donc si elle n'est pas seule je pense qu'il faut en discuter avec chaperlipopette !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Lady : elle a un copain ou une copine cachee la petite smoke ?

----------


## La Rainette

> Lady : elle a un copain ou une copine cachee la petite smoke ?


non elle est seule
mais clairement un copain du même âge à la fin de la quarantaine ne lui fera que plaisir !!!

----------


## Taysa

> non elle est seule
> mais clairement un copain du même âge à la fin de la quarantaine ne lui fera que plaisir !!!


Sa copine de FA est deja prevue a la fin de la quarantaine comme indiquer plus haut une minette du meme age a peu pres du precedent sauvetage viendra accompagner la smoke  :Smile:  
De plus l'autre puce est d'apres chaperlipopette supra cool ce qui aidera d'autant plus la smoke a se sociabiliser !

----------


## Jalna

Samedi dans l'après midi oui, après je ne suis pas disponible partout, mais en fonction du covoiturage ça peut le faire.

----------


## dominobis

Je viens de quitter l'Ile de France pour les Bouches du Rhône. Je ne sais pas si ma proposition peut convenir, mais je peux faire du co voiturage dans le coin, au besoin. ::

----------


## Taysa

Tu ferais IDF - bouches du rhone prochainement ? Car on est pile sur ce trajet nous Pour la smoke et les deux hamsters !!

----------


## lily1973

Le 22 c'est apres la quarantaine ou quarantaine compris?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Taysa je te laisse gerer car je vais etre indisponible pendant 2/3 heures.

----------


## Lady92

> Tu ferais IDF - bouches du rhone prochainement ? Car on est pile sur ce trajet nous Pour la smoke et les deux hamsters !!


dans le dernier recap covoit page 16 je crois, il y a des Paris/Lyon voir si ca peut aider. Il y a aussi un Paris Toulon, a voir par ou passe le covoit, idem pour Cambrai/Rodez...

----------


## Lady92

Derniere ligne droite... Il faut des FA, nous avons quelques propositions d asso mais pas de FA  ::

----------


## Taysa

> dans le dernier recap covoit page 16 je crois, il y a des Paris/Lyon voir si ca peut aider. Il y a aussi un Paris Toulon, a voir par ou passe le covoit, idem pour Cambrai/Rodez...


Le paris / lyon du 12 est complet dont peut etre retirer des propositions. 
Celui du 15 possible uniquement si quelqu'un sur lyon peut la receptionner le temps que chaperlipopette les recup ! Elle avait une idee mais je sais pas si elle a pu voir !

----------


## Taysa

ASL fait paris - valence le 16/12 ca serait l ideal pour nous je suis en attente de sa reponse !

----------


## Verlaine

Concrètement qui est réservé ferme pour aujourd'hui, le délai était à 9h?

----------


## TanjaK

*LISTE AVEC RARES PISTES  VOYEZ SI ERREURS MERCI...*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_110  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20, Val S. 10) _ 
*Léger coryza*
_==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque covoit Metz (Mariecaro pas dispo mais Lusiole sur le coup, topic créé_ *PARIS - METZ * LE + TÔT POSSIBLE A PARTIR DE SAMEDI 10/12 am ***URGENT****

_)_




*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_!!!!!!!!!!



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
 *ZERO PISTE* 



*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * ZERO PISTE*



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, MANQUE FALD_* !!!!!!!!!!*



*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
_10  de promesses de don si on le sauve (Val S)_
_==> Chatperlipopette  + Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_

 Envoyé par *SarahC*  

                 Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....




*==> LA VOICI:* 

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 8/2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*ZERO PISTE 
*

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_ *ZERO PISTE*


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  ::  *==> PISTE SEROTINE*
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  _==> flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux_

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire* _==> Chatperlipopette+ Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## TanjaK

*ENSEMBLE, ON PEUT LES SAUVER : ASSOS, FA, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS* 
*Merci pour eux 
**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  (pour le   2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8 et   10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16* *>> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 

*TOTAL : 365 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT   DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT   LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES COVOITUREURS   ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## lily1973

je me propose pour prendre le N°22 pendant les travaux de fina_flora

----------


## TanjaK

*ON A PLUSIEURS ASSOS QUI PROPOSENT DE CHAPEAUTER DES CHATS, MAIS ON MANQUE DE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL !!!
*
*QUI A UNE PETITE PLACE POUR SAUVER UNE DE CES VIES ???
*
*POUR LES FA NON-CONFIRMÉES, VOICI LE LIEN QUI EXPLIQUE LE RÔLE DE FA:
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!

*Pour toute question complémentaire, vous pouvez la poser en mp, on est là pour vous répondre*  :: 

*ET CEUX QUI HÉSITENT PARCE QU'IL Y A DES CRAINTIFS DANS LA LISTE, JE VOUS INVITE A REGARDER NOTRE TOPIC DES AVANT / APRÈS DE NOS SAUVETAGES QUI MONTRE QUE UNE FOIS SORTI DU CONTEXTE FOURRIÈRE, TOUS CES CRAINTIFS SONT DEVENUS DES CHATS DE CANAPÉ :
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages

 ::  *ALORS QU'EST-CE QU'ON ATTEND, ON SE LANCE*  :: *
C'EST LA DERNIÈRE LIGNE DROITE POUR CES CHATS !*

----------


## TanjaK

> je me propose pour prendre le N°22 pendant les travaux de fina_flora


Merci pour votre proposition, lily1973, mais je pense que la FA relais devrait se situer en rp, sinon ça devient trop compliqué.

----------


## lily1973

j'ai un covoiturage une fois par mois par azerty allez et retour de paris a limoges

----------


## Lady92

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

- *Paris/Mulhouse (68)* le *09/12* en train par Nathalie L (départ gare de l'Est vers 19h)
- (Lyon)/*Paris/Lille (59)* le *09/12* en train par Marie Friandise (arret minute à Charles de Gaulle et Marne la vallée en fin d'après-midi)
- *Valence (26)/Perpignan (66)* le *09/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Paris/Saint Dizier (52)* le *09/12* par Lusiole (départ 17h25)
- *Saint Dizier (52)/Bar-le-Duc (55)* le *09/12* en voiture par le père de Lusiole (vers 21h)
- *Paris/Saint Dizier (52)* le *10/12* par la mère de Lusiole (en soirée)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *RP (Antony)/Angers (49)* le *10/12* par Zessouille
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le* 10/12* en train par Nad (départ 8h50)
- *Paris/Rouen (76) - Rouen (76)/Paris* le* 10/12* en train par Lexiekiwi
- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

-* JEUDI 08/12:* *?????*
-* VENDREDI 09/12:* à partir de 11h - RP voiture par *Lexiekiwi
- VENDREDI MATIN :* Martinesh fait sortie fourriere chiens et peut deposer 1chat a Villemomble
*- SAMEDI 10/12 sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *SAMEDI Après-midi* : Jalna pourrait éventuellement être dispo en fonction des secteurs recherchés
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums
- Edenya régulièrement dispo pour co-transport en commun (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## sylki

sorties en cours sur autre fourrière,
ne pourrais pas intervenir ici aussi
mais d'autres asso se proposent

familles d'accueil, lancez-vous vite  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Merde alors 12, 13, 14 (et ses 2 autres chatons) et la nouvelle n'ont rien du tout! Sont-ils "sortables" un peu plus tard? Comment ça se passe si on veut les sauver maintenant que le délai est écoulé?

 ::  Il reste tous les chats à sortir demain et qui n'ont aucune de pistes!!!!!  ::

----------


## Taysa

Comment on fait pour retrouver un membre sur ce nouveau concept du forum ? Car j'ai vu que RANKY faisait rrgulierement paris - grenoble en co voiturage mais j'arrive pas a le contacter j'ai fais un mp mais je ne sais pas si ca a marcher :|

----------


## Lady92

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)
- *Fa LD* par *Taysa* dans la Drome pour les Hamsters
- *FA* pour 1 ou 2 chats par *Taysa* dans la Drome
- *Fina Flora* pour le 22 si trouve un relai pour ses travaux (à confirmer)
- *Lili1973* propose d'être le relai de Fina_Flora mais se trouve dans le 87


*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

- chaperlipopette propose de couvrir Taysa pour les hamsters
*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent* 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- babe78 propose de chapeauter d autres chats si FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 
- flokelo propose de chapeauter le 22 si FA pour 2/3 mois
- Serotine pour maman 21 et bb

 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Lady92

> Comment on fait pour retrouver un membre sur ce nouveau concept du forum ? Car j'ai vu que RANKY faisait rrgulierement paris - grenoble en co voiturage mais j'arrive pas a le contacter j'ai fais un mp mais je ne sais pas si ca a marcher :|


Tu vas dans 'message privé' et sur la zone d'adresse du tape 'Ranky' (normallement au bout de quelques lettres tapées,une liste de noms apparait) (R en majuscule, le reste en minuscule)

----------


## lily1973

sinon pour le 22 je le prend pendant deux ou trois mois se sera plus simple

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*LISTE AVEC RARES PISTES  VOYEZ SI ERREURS MERCI...*

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_110  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20, Val S. 10) _ 
*Léger coryza*
_==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque covoit Metz (Mariecaro pas dispo mais Lusiole sur le coup, topic créé_ *PARIS - METZ * LE + TÔT POSSIBLE A PARTIR DE SAMEDI 10/12 am ***URGENT****

_)_




*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_!!!!!!!!!!



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
 *ZERO PISTE* 



*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * ZERO PISTE*



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, MANQUE FALD_* !!!!!!!!!!*



*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
_10  de promesses de don si on le sauve (Val S)_
_==> Chatperlipopette  + Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_

 Envoyé par *SarahC*  

                 Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....




*==> LA VOICI:* 

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 8/2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*ZERO PISTE 
*

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_ *ZERO PISTE*


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  ::  *==> PISTE SEROTINE*
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  _==> flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux_

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire* _==> Chatperlipopette+ Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## Lady92

Pour moi, les seules propositions '*presque*' complètes et qui semblent en ligne avec le recap juste au dessus sont :
Babe78+Mariane pour le *N°1 Fiv+* (manque co-voit)
Lorion+Taysa pour la petite *N°16* et les *2 hamsters* (manque co-voit)
Flokelo + Fina_Flora ou Lily1973 pour le* N°22* (à confirmer si accord trouvé entre la FA et l'asso)Serotine (si à la fois asso et fa ??) pour la *maman 21 et ses petits
*

----------


## fina_flora

SarahC, Venise, La Rainette ou tout autre personne sachant qui est réservé pourrait elle nous communiquer l'information?

----------


## Lady92

je dois me déconnecter et ne sais si je pourrais revenir aujourd'hui....

----------


## Gaston

Mon asso ne peut me couvrir mais si une asso chapaute, je me propose pour la maman 14 et ses trois bébés, j'ai eu trois adoption au court de cette semaine et j'ai un petit rouquin qui devrait partir ce dimanche.
J'ai déjà rempli le formulaire FA.

----------


## TanjaK

> Mon asso ne peut me couvrir mais si une asso chapaute, je me propose pour la maman 14 et ses trois bébés, j'ai eu trois adoption au court de cette semaine et j'ai un petit rouquin qui devrait partir ce dimanche.
> J'ai déjà rempli le formulaire FA.


Merci Gaston ! Vous pouvez les prendre en FA longue durée?

----------


## TanjaK

> SarahC, Venise, La Rainette ou tout autre personne sachant qui est réservé pourrait elle nous communiquer l'information?


SarahC et Venise ont fait le point ce midi. Elles n'ont pas d'accès au net cet après-midi et reviennent nous donner des nouvelles dès qu'elles peuvent.

----------


## TanjaK

*PROPOSITIONS FA
*- Place *FA jusqu'au 17/12* DERNIER DELAI par *Geek_Mary* (_formulaire FA completé)_
- *FA relais* pour le week end par *fina_flora* (je saurais vendredi midi si je peux prolonger le relais)
- *FA longue durée pour le FIV+ no. 1* par *mariane (55)* (_formulaire FA completé_)*
*- *FA de quarantaine voire un peu plus pour le 11 et le 15* par *nenuphar* (_formulaire FA envoyé_)
- *FA longue durée pour 2 chats* par *ar2b (Suisse)* (_formulaire FA completé)
_- *FA de transit* pour 1 chat *par partenaire77
- FA d'urgence* par *Banzai* (1 semaine maxi)
- *Fa LD* par *Taysa* dans la Drome pour les Hamsters
- *FA* pour 1 ou 2 chats par *Taysa* dans la Drome
- *Fina Flora* pour le 22 si trouve un relai pour ses travaux (à confirmer)
- *Lili1973* propose d'être le relais de Fina_Flora mais se trouve dans le 87, peut aussi faire FA pendant 2, 3 mois
- FA de quarantaine + longue durée pour 13 et 14 (+ 2 autres BB) *par Gaston (91)*

*PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC
*- chatperlipopette pour le N0 1, 13, 14 ou 16 si* FALD en region Rhone Alpes 

- chaperlipopette propose de couvrir Taysa pour les hamsters
*- Sylky pour 2 minous *si des FALD se proposent* 

- babe78 propose de chapeauter le no.1 avec mariane comme FA
- babe78 propose de chapeauter d autres chats si FA
- Stéphane Lamart peut couvrir Nenuphar pour quarantaine 11 et 15 - Manque FA LD derrière  :: 
- flokelo propose de chapeauter le 22 si FA pour 2/3 mois
- Serotine pour maman 21 et bb

 :: *FA, COVOITUREURS, DONATEURS, ASSOS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## babe78

> Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir (départ 17h25). Ma maman fait le même trajet le lendemain (en soirée).
> Mariane est à Verdun, non ? C'est à 80km de St Dizier. Et sachant que mon papa fait St Dizier->Bar-le-duc pour aller chercher mon frère au train à 21h vendredi soir, ça ne fait même que 50 km. Peut-être une piste de ce côté là ?
> Je suis peu sur le net en ce moment, il vaut mieux m'appeler ou m'envoyer des sms.



HELP qui aurait son téléphone pour que je puisse finaliser l'organisation du covoiturage ?

----------


## La Rainette

> HELP qui aurait son téléphone pour que je puisse finaliser l'organisation du covoiturage ?


tel envoyé via MP

----------


## Gaston

Oui, FA quarantaine, la place dans le garage (chauffé) ayant été libérée,+ FA longue durée

----------


## Verlaine

Le souci est que le délai de réservation est dépassé depuis près de 5h30...

----------


## TanjaK

> Le souci est que le délai de réservation est dépassé depuis près de 5h30...


En effet, si encore là, on peut les réserver et ils seraient sortants dès mardi normalement.

----------


## TanjaK

:: *ON RESTE MOBILISÉ*  ::  

* Pour les chats en début de liste, le délai de réservation est passé et il faut voir qui sera encore là. Les autres sont sortants dès demain.* *On a surtout besoin de Familles d'accueil, mais aussi des dons, des covoitureurs et des assos, bref, toute aide est le bienvenu et constitue un maillon dans la chaîne de solidarité sans lequel les chats ne sortent pas.* *Si vous avez quelque chose à proposer, faites le maintenant !!!*  :: 

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_110  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20, Val S. 10) _ 
*Léger coryza*
_==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque covoit Metz (Mariecaro pas dispo mais Lusiole sur le coup, topic créé_ *PARIS - METZ * LE + TÔT POSSIBLE A PARTIR DE SAMEDI 10/12 am ***URGENT****

_)_




*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_!!!!!!!!!!



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
 *ZERO PISTE* 



*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * ZERO PISTE*



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
_==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, MANQUE FALD_* !!!!!!!!!!*



*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
_10  de promesses de don si on le sauve (Val S)_
_==> Chatperlipopette  + Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_

 Envoyé par *SarahC*  

                 Un chat de plus, un tigré, vient s'ajouter à la liste....  :: 

Comme nous n'en avions pas assez.... Détails... Dès qu'on a.....




*==> LA VOICI:* 

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 8/2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*ZERO PISTE 
*

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont quelques anciens:_ *ZERO PISTE*


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  ::  *==> PISTE SEROTINE*
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  _==> flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux_

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**25 et 26) 2 hamsters femelles tricolores, sociables, en bon état sanitaire* _==> Chatperlipopette+ Taysa FALD   et MANQUE COVOIT DRÔME 26_
_Vont ensemble_

----------


## TanjaK

*ON A PLUSIEURS ASSOS QUI PROPOSENT DE CHAPEAUTER DES CHATS, MAIS ON MANQUE DE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL !!!
*
*QUI A UNE PETITE PLACE POUR SAUVER UNE DE CES VIES ???
*
*POUR LES FA NON-CONFIRMÉES, VOICI LE LIEN QUI EXPLIQUE LE RÔLE DE FA:
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/14373-SOS!-Chats-en-danger-de-mort-RP-67-68-79-etc-etc-etc!

*Pour toute question complémentaire, vous pouvez la poser en mp, on est là pour vous répondre*  :: 

*ET CEUX QUI HÉSITENT PARCE QU'IL  Y A DES CRAINTIFS DANS LA LISTE, JE VOUS INVITE A REGARDER NOTRE TOPIC  DES AVANT / APRÈS DE NOS SAUVETAGES QUI MONTRE QUE UNE FOIS SORTI DU  CONTEXTE FOURRIÈRE, TOUS CES CRAINTIFS SONT DEVENUS DES CHATS DE CANAPÉ :
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nos-sauvetages

 ::  *ALORS QU'EST-CE QU'ON ATTEND, ON SE LANCE*  :: *
C'EST LA DERNIÈRE LIGNE DROITE POUR CES CHATS !*

----------


## PAMINA2012

Est-ce que pour le mâle de 6 ans N°11 le véto de la fourrière lui donne au moins un anti douleur, car son ulcère à l'oeil doit lui faire très mal!!! Avez-vous des pistes pour une fa de longue durée? Il me fait vraiment pitié !!!

----------


## La Rainette

> Est-ce que pour le mâle de 6 ans N°11 le véto de la fourrière lui donne au moins un anti douleur, car son ulcère à l'oeil doit lui faire très mal!!! Avez-vous des pistes pour une fa de longue durée? Il me fait vraiment pitié !!!


Nous ne savons pas s'il est médiqué.
Pour les pistes, je ne crois pas mais je ne suis pas sure non plus, c compliqué et on a ttes bossé aujourd'hui dc difficile de suivre la totalité en même tps...

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je met 50€ pour ce qui vous semblera le mieux.... pauvres choses...

----------


## Carolyn

> A* RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 
> 
> _Et voici les nouveaux:_
> *
> 17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
> *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*


*
Felis'city peut couvrir ce papy chat, mais il nous manque une FA ! Au moins le temps de la quarantaine (peut-être une solution après). 
SOS SOS 
Ne le laissons pas mourir en cage !!*

----------


## Lya

Ok pour quarantaine du Papy 17 qui me tord les boyaux depuis ce matin...

----------


## babe78

*urgent manque covoiturage villemonble (93) paris gare de l'est vendredi apres midi pour le chat fiv qui doit partir dans l est

me contacter par mp si vous pouvez aider

merci d avance*

----------


## SarahC

Passage méga rapide.
Suis en arrêt qq jours ai mal au dos à crever.
Infiltration pr celles qui connaissent (qd plus rien d'autre n'agit).
Info du jour: les hamsters sont réservés en direct par structure collaborant déjà av la fourrière.
J'ai mal à crever, dc merci de ne pas me faire de MP, ou mail, sauf en copie de Venise nest pas en Italie ou des assocs concernées.
Merci aussi de ne pas m'appeler, sauf si comme Venise av qui j'ai fait un point d'urgence vous voulez m'entendre hurler de douleur er raccrocher subitement.
Voilà, je ne passe pas pr chouiner ou me faire plaindre, juste pr dire que je suis totalement HS au moins qq jours encore, je ne tiens pas assise.
Là, je réponds péniblement de mon tél, j'ai trop mal pr faire quoi que ce soit.
Dc désolée pr les appels en absence, je ne réponds pas, je ne suis pas en état une seule seconde.
SMS oui, mais je réponds qd je peux, car qd mal co ça le moindre mvt est pénible.
Bon courage et par pitié pr ces chats, prenez le relais et aidez les moi je ne peux rien du tout à part y penser et être consternée d'être aussi passive.
Vous pouvez ne pas l'être, lancez vous si pas déjà fait, ils vous le rendront au centuple.
Sur ce, je retourne hurler ma douleur en off. 
Merci.

----------


## babe78

> *
> Felis'city peut couvrir ce papy chat, mais il nous manque une FA ! Au moins le temps de la quarantaine (peut-être une solution après). 
> SOS SOS 
> Ne le laissons pas mourir en cage !!*





> Ok pour quarantaine du Papy 17 qui me tord les boyaux depuis ce matin...



pouvez vous vous mettre en contact et nous confirmer si tout est ok en précisant si covoiturage il faut, vers où ?

----------


## SarahC

> *urgent manque covoiturage villemonble (93) paris gare de l'est vendredi apres midi pour le chat fiv qui doit partir dans l est
> 
> me contacter par mp si vous pouvez aider
> 
> merci d avance*


Co voit posté?
Accessible en transports je le rappelle.
Je quitte le net.
A+

Merci à Lya pr le pépé, c le seul truc que j'ai lu, pr le reste, depuis hier soir tard et ce jour, je suis totalement incapable de faire plus et m'en excuse.

----------


## SEROTINE

toujours ok pour la maman et bb
je peux monter jusquà Nemours ou fontainebleau mais maxi
ou si qq 'un passe par courtenay ou montargis (paris lyon)
bien volontiers car mon temps est limité

contente pr le papy 17, il me fait mal au coeur, comme ts les autres
mais on est tous saturés!!!

SEROTINE

----------


## nenuphar

je peux faire la quarantaine et meme un peu plus pour 11 et 15 (asso ok), ça ne suffit pas pour les sortir? Ca laisse un peu de temps pour trouver des FALD. 

Qui est la personne de rescue que j'ai rappelée ce matin vers 11h à ce sujet? Est-ce celle qui a mal au dos et qu'il ne faut plus rappeler??

----------


## Lady92

> je peux faire la quarantaine et meme un peu plus pour 11 et 15 (asso ok), ça ne suffit pas pour les sortir? Ca laisse un peu de temps pour trouver des FALD. 
> 
> Qui est la personne de rescue que j'ai rappelée ce matin vers 11h à ce sujet? Est-ce celle qui a mal au dos et qu'il ne faut plus rappeler??


Malheureusement non, ce n est pas suffisant... Car une fois l urgence passee, les FA se font encore plus rares :-(

----------


## Lady92

Pour le villemomble / gare de l est, je tente de contacter Edenya pour un co transport en commun!

----------


## La Rainette

> je peux faire la quarantaine et meme un peu plus pour 11 et 15 (asso ok), ça ne suffit pas pour les sortir? Ca laisse un peu de temps pour trouver des FALD. 
> 
> Qui est la personne de rescue que j'ai rappelée ce matin vers 11h à ce sujet? Est-ce celle qui a mal au dos et qu'il ne faut plus rappeler??


Est-ce que Lamart est ok pr couvrir ces chats même qd ils ne seront plus chez vous en accueil ?
Le pbm c'est que si vous nous dites que vous pouvez les garder 4 semaines et que ds 4 semaines on n'a pas de FA pr eux, vous êtes bloquée, les chats aussi dc c un peu compliqué.

----------


## babe78

> Pour le villemomble / gare de l est, je tente de contacter Edenya pour un co transport en commun!


merci peux tu poster la demande de covoit et nous mettre le lien si ca ne fonctionne pas avec Edenya stp ?

----------


## Lady92

> merci peux tu poster la demande de covoit et nous mettre le lien si ca ne fonctionne pas avec Edenya stp ?


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...402#post865402

j ai ouvert le sujet, je tente maintenant Edenya!

----------


## La Rainette

> *
> Felis'city peut couvrir ce papy chat, mais il nous manque une FA ! Au moins le temps de la quarantaine (peut-être une solution après). 
> SOS SOS 
> Ne le laissons pas mourir en cage !!*


Carolyn on a la quarantaine ds le 93 !!!
Je te mp tout de suite

----------


## La Rainette

Ceux qui sortent demain : 1, 11 et 15 (en quarantaine chez Nénuphar, chez qui ils arriveront samedi)

La 16 sortira en urgence demain, il y a eu une erreur elle a 5 mois et nous devons la faire hospitaliser en urgence car elle est anorexique. Pour le moment la priorité c'est de voir ce qu'il en est pr elle d'un point de vue sanitaire.

Pr le 17, des choses se profilent.

Bilan plus tard, désolée on rame...

----------


## Taysa

Peut etre anorexique au vu de ses conditions de vie actuelle ? 
Fais flic pour la puce  :Frown:

----------


## Carolyn

Oui, j'ai eu Lya tout à l'heure, c'est OK, on respire !
Je recherche quand même une FALD, car après la quarantaine, je n'ai encore personne (au pire, il devrait aller chez moi, mais à son âge, au milieu d'une grande communauté, ça risque d'être dur).
Mais qu'on ne bloque pas sa sortie pour autant !

----------


## Carolyn

Ah, j'avais pas vu "dans le 93", suis perdue. Je vais voir ton mp.

----------


## Taysa

Donc au final ni les hamsters ni la 16 ne viendront chez moi en fa ? Si j'ai bien tout compris parceque 36 posts differents de partout.

----------


## Lady92

les Hamsters non, car à priori ont été sortis par des contacts de la fourrière... la petite 16, possiblement après son hospitalisation, à confirmer !

----------


## banzai

::  dès le départ j'ai parlé de la 16
poses toi sarah , tu n'y es pour rien 
t'es pas responsable de toute cette misère 
eux patissent et ont est toutes confrontées à cela
si je peux aidé la 16 me prévenir

----------


## SarahC

Je repasse qd même co temporairement je tiens!!!
 *ENSEMBLE, ON PEUT LES SAUVER : ASSOS, FA, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS* 
*Merci pour eux 
**RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20  (pour le    2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les 3,5,6,7,8  et   10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16* *>> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
*
*TOTAL : 405 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!

LES DONS SONT UN ÉLÉMENT IMPORTANT    DANS LA CHAINE DE SOLIDARITÉ ET SERVENT A AIDER LES ASSOS QUI SORTENT    LES CHATS, A PAYER LES SOINS DES CHATS MALADES, A PAYER LES  COVOITUREURS   ETC. 
*
*LES DONS SONT VRAIMENT CRUCIAUX! ILS PEUVENT ÊTRE LÉLAN QUI MANQUE POUR CERTAINS D'ENTRE EUX!*

----------


## SarahC

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...650#post865650
J'ai tenté un appel à dons ailleurs, pr booster le SOS, je ne peux pas être d'une plus grande aide. Ca me bouffe tellement de faire mon éponge derrière l'écran et surtout ds mon lit que je passe de temps en temps au moins par tél. Pfffffffffff................

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS*

*120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 ,  20 € (pour le    2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70 € pour  les 3,5,6,7,8  et   10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* *
20 € (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16* *>> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40 € (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35 € (Alexiel-chan) 15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 € (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20 € (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15 € (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15 € (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20 € (Mistercat)*  :: 
*60 € (Nicole S. hors Rescue)*
*50 € (Geek Marie)
*
*TOTAL : 465 €*  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

:: *ON RESTE MOBILISÉ*  ::  

* Pour les chats en début de liste, le délai de réservation est passé et il faut voir qui sera encore là. Les autres sont sortants dès demain.* *On a surtout besoin de Familles d'accueil, mais aussi des dons, des covoitureurs et des assos, bref, toute aide est le bienvenu et constitue un maillon dans la chaîne de solidarité sans lequel les chats ne sortent pas.* *Si vous avez quelque chose à proposer, faites le maintenant !!!*  :: 

*A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 

_Dont un ancien:_
*
1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
*_110  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Nadine 30, Anne M. 40, Troca 10, Lexiekiwi 20, Val S. 10) _ 
*Léger coryza*
_
==> Babe78 + Mariane FALD, manque_ _Villemonble => Gare de l'Est_


*11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable, FIV+*  ::  *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: 
_Réservé et annulé car FIV+ (test rapide!)_
_
==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, manque FALD_!!!!!!!!!!



*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

*ZERO PISTE* 


*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * 
ZERO PISTE*


*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable*
_Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_ 
_
==> Stéphane Lamart + Nénuphar quarantaine, MANQUE FALD_* !!!!!!!!!!*


*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
_10  de promesses de don si on le sauve (Val S)_
_
==> Chatperlipopette? Mais minette malade donc pas sûr que en état de voyager_


*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
ZERO PISTE 
*

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_
*
17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*  :: 

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*19) Mâle, 3 mois, brun tabby et bla,c, sociable
En fin de coryza*

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: µ
*==> PISTE SEROTINE, selon état maman et petits et si co voit!*
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  _
==> flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux_

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 

**Hamsters réservés en direct par structure qui bosse avec, je les ôte donc et repars m'allonger. Quelle classe. Et vive la cortisone et les piqures ds la colonne, mais malgré tout je reste motivée de loin, ne les lâchez pas!!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> Donc au final ni les hamsters ni la 16 ne viendront chez moi en fa ? Si j'ai bien tout compris parceque 36 posts differents de partout.


Réservés en direct par assoc locale, qui bosse av. Ca arrive parfois aussi pr les chats, arrivé semaine passée pr chat pr qui on avait piste mais était casé, non, ct il y a 15 jours, pardon.

Pr piste Serotine, le seul hic est le transport que nous n'avons pas et le urgent en rouge du dernier contact mail fourrière qui signifie hospi directe et sortie de préférence demain AM pr allez chez véto, car ne mange pas, a sans doute besoin de perf, et a un coryza et déjà 2 morts, si pas de morts entre temps. Si ne voit pas véto de suite on n'aura bientôt plus que la mère qui agonisera, et ça ça craint. Dc comment avancer vite et efficacement, là est le souci.

Idem pr la smoke qui est pr le moment malade, ds quel état, je ne sais pas, et ça aussi, je pense qu'un véto avant tout départ lointain est à envisager. Mais a-t-on des FA pr eux?

Bon j'arrête de spéculer car ne peut pas aider plus que cela et n'ai pas les neurones pr aligner les pistes et les assocs, FA, co voit, je sais juste que l'on manque cruellement de FA et de co-voit, voire d'assoc si je ne m'abuse, et ça c'est vraiment la grosse merde du moment, sans compter les dons.

Il y a des dons ciblés, mais il en faudrait aussi "pr le SOS", tout court, selon qui sort quoi, car ils ont au final tous besoin d'aide et on ne peut pas tjs croiser idéalement les pistes d’accueil même si dons, et je comprends votre envie de donner un coup de pouce. Maintenant je pense que pr les prochains, idéalement, il faudrait du ciblé sur qui pourra sortir tout court, car même si ce n'est pas votre protégé, ça fera de la place, et le fait qu'ils aient de l'air leur laissera un sursis, je pense qu'il faut opter ainsi car demain je ne garantis pas que tous seront encore là.... Surtout qd pas en état, et qd vieux ou stressés, ou trop petits pr tenir longtemps av comme seuls copains les microbes ambiants.

----------


## SarahC

Je tiens assise, je tiens assise!!! Dc vite vite!!!

Elle n'a pas de numéro??

*Femelle) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
*

----------


## Lusiole

Covoiturage bouclé vers Verdun/Metz (ai eu Babe et Mariane au téléphone).
Pour Sérotine : si elle est à Montargis comme je le pense, je voudrais juste préciser que c'est très facile d'accès depuis Paris par le train, et que si une étudiante a une carte imaginair, le trajet ne revient qu'à 6 euros aller-retour.

----------


## SarahC

Pr Serotine, ce n'est pas un souci, soyons clairs, le souci c'est l'urgence véto avant, donc à voir si elle peut suivre si jamais av véto partenaire d'autres assocs en RP ou si on cherche un plan B en urgence, car souviens toi de la trico que tu as amenée chez véto, elle devait partir av Babe... Au final, 15 jours après elle était encore en RP et son BB est mort. C'est ça que j'essaie d'éviter.

----------


## SarahC

> *Covoiturage bouclé vers Verdun/Metz* (ai eu Babe et Mariane au téléphone).
> Pour Sérotine : si elle est à Montargis comme je le pense, je voudrais juste préciser que c'est très facile d'accès depuis Paris par le train, et que si une étudiante a une carte imaginair, le trajet ne revient qu'à 6 euros aller-retour.


*Sauf le VILLEMOMBLE 93 DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST QUI VA TOUT FAIRE CAPOTER SI ON A PAS!
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon ben je crois que je vais reporter mon choix......je peux en sortir un, j'ai la FA longue durée ( Taysa ), j'attends de savoir ce qu'elle en pense aussi mais je pense que nous allons sortir le petit père 19.

----------


## SarahC

> Ah, j'avais pas vu "dans le 93", suis perdue. Je vais voir ton mp.


Dans le 93 on aurait une piste qui pourrait sauver encore d'autres chats, je propose donc de ne pas s'éparpiller et de rester sur Lya, car on pourrait peut être encore sauver d'autres chats.
Merci de me confirmer que Carolyn/Lya c'est plié.

----------


## La Rainette

> Dans le 93 on aurait une piste qui pourrait sauver encore d'autres chats, je propose donc de ne pas s'éparpiller et de rester sur Lya, car on pourrait peut être encore sauver d'autres chats.
> Merci de me confirmer que Carolyn/Lya c'est plié.


C plié, réglé, résa faite.

On a une fa de quarantaine ds le 93 qui pourrait être "pourvue" en effet, reste à trouver asso et longue durée derrière !

----------


## Taysa

Je te suis moi ! Tant qu'on reste dans l'idee de deux chats max apres c'est toi qui chaperlipopette ! 
Je peux pas rep au tel ce soir mais moi je suis  :Smile:  je t'ai dis la smoke c'etait coup de coeur mais y'en a aussi d'autres a sauver !  :Smile:  

Par contre le 19 etant de l'autre fourriere aurait peut etre un copain qui pourrait l accompagner ?

----------


## Taysa

Juste eviter les chats avec de gros soins parceque ca c'est vraiment pas mon truc suis pas tres doué dans le domaine :$

----------


## Lady92

> *Sauf le VILLEMOMBLE 93 DIRECTION GARE DE L'EST QUI VA TOUT FAIRE CAPOTER SI ON A PAS!
> *


Aucune piste pour l heure!

----------


## SarahC

> Juste eviter les chats avec de gros soins parceque ca c'est vraiment pas mon truc suis pas tres doué dans le domaine :$


Ceux qui sont du même endroit sont ceux de la liste vendredi.

Je reste présente tant que je me tords pas, mon infiltration à la cortisone semble faire effet.  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Bon ben je crois que je vais reporter mon choix......je peux en sortir un, j'ai la FA longue durée ( Taysa ), j'attends de savoir ce qu'elle en pense aussi mais je pense que nous allons sortir le petit père 19.


Niveau co voit co ai rien pu suivre, je ne sais pas où on en est. 

CO VOIT VILLEMOMBLE TROUVE!!!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Juste eviter les chats avec de gros soins parceque ca c'est vraiment pas mon truc suis pas tres doué dans le domaine :$


Oui et du coup pr mimine smoke ce n'est pas effectivement très adapté.

----------


## SarahC

> Bon ben je crois que je vais reporter mon choix......je peux en sortir un, j'ai la FA longue durée ( Taysa ), j'attends de savoir ce qu'elle en pense aussi mais je pense que nous allons sortir le petit père 19.


Si jamais; il nous faut quelqu'un qui le sorte le petit, je crois que Martinesh va "là" où il faut mais il faudrait à ce moment là qqn pr le stocker pr la nuit et du coup pourrait bouger av un chat de Babe via un co voit (suis au tél av) et du coup ça pourrait le faire. Mais faut qu'on soit sûrs et qu'on sache qui peut être ok pr Gare de Lyon (6h54), et si QQN peut chercher le chat aussi à Valence? Jouable? D'où en plus l'intérêt de booster l'appel à dons pr frais de Francinette!

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je ne vais pas tenir trop longtemps, si les gens qui lisent voient des réponses merci pr relais, je ne vais pas abuser si je tiens victorieusement qq minutes devant le net et le truc c que le but c de ne pas me recoincer.

----------


## SarahC

GARE DE LYON QUI PEUT SAMEDI AUX AURORES?
Avec garde de nuit?!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je te suis moi ! Tant qu'on reste dans l'idee de deux chats max apres c'est toi qui chaperlipopette ! 
> Je peux pas rep au tel ce soir mais moi je suis  je t'ai dis la smoke c'etait coup de coeur mais y'en a aussi d'autres a sauver !  
> 
> Par contre le 19 etant de l'autre fourriere aurait peut etre un copain qui pourrait l accompagner ?


SUPER !!!! Pas de copain ou copine du même âge mais on fera comme on a dit : il fera sa quarantaine seul et après on lui présentera GRANITE. Ils sont tous les 2 du même âge.

----------


## SarahC

Chatperlipopette dis moi si on confirme co voit train car il faut que Babe confirme encore ce soir.

MANQUE FA DE DEMAIN A SAMEDI MATIN AUSSI!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Juste eviter les chats avec de gros soins parceque ca c'est vraiment pas mon truc suis pas tres doué dans le domaine :$


Si soins, je suis pas loin de chez toi ainsi que le véto avec qui je bosse pour le coup, pratique pour gérer mais le petit père est en fin de coryza donc jouable.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OUI Sarah nous confirmons.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sarah redis moi quel jour car je suis absente de demain soir à dimanche après midi.

----------


## SarahC

Euh, samedi....
Taysa peut??

----------


## chatperlipopette

A Valence ? Heu j'essaie de la joindre elle n'est plus connectée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je lui ai envoyé un sms on va voir si elle se reconnecte.....

----------


## SarahC

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*On au aussi ces chats en urgence pr qui ZERO piste à l'horizon!*

----------


## SarahC

> A Valence ? Heu j'essaie de la joindre elle n'est plus connectée.


Elle vit où?

----------


## chatperlipopette

A valence. Je viens de lui laisser un message sur répondeur, elle ne peut pas parler ( problèmes de dents ) mais j'espère qu'elle va se connecter....

----------


## SarahC

Ben ça nous fait un point commun, après le dos (en plus), j'ai AUSSI mal aux dents, dc vraiment là je ne peux pas rester connectée.
Je repasse de temps en temps par mon tél.
On se tient au courant mais on doit avancer pr la suite!!!!! 
BCP DE CHOSES ENCORE EN ATTENTE ET BCP DE CHATS SANS PISTE!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Courage Sarah, au pire demain matin elle verra les messages ( elle se lève tôt ). Est-ce que si elle confirme demain matin c'est encore jouable ?

----------


## SarahC

Oui mais SMS à Venise plutôt.

----------


## chatperlipopette

OK ca sera fait !

----------


## nenuphar

J'ai du mal à suivre sur les dernières pages mais voilà:

samedi je vais chercher 11 et 15 à Villemomble, je pensais me les faire apporter à mi-chemin mais si on cherche encore je peux faire un co-voiturage VILLEMOMBLE GARE de l'EST avant de rentrer chez moi

j'ai vu aussi qu'il y avait une histoire avec la gare de LYon, j'habite à 10minutes en RER

Si ça peut être utile...

----------


## babe78

nous cherchons un covoit pour gare de lyon mais pour train partant à 6h54 donc aux aurores
est-ce possible pour vous après être allé chercher vos loulous à villemonble ?

----------


## SarahC

Babe elle les cherche samedi, pr les chats de Lyon c demain la sortie, et samedi matin méga tôt, je ne sais pas si RER déjà fonctionnels.

----------


## nenuphar

Oui il y a des RER dès 5h30 mais ça veut dire quoi au juste "co-voit pour gare de lyon"?  Il faut être gare de Lyon pour un train à 6h54 mais on part d'où, avec quel chat?

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1 , 20 €  (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70 € pour les  3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20 € (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40 € (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35 € (Alexiel-chan) 15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 € (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20 € (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15 € (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15 € (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20 € (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50 € (Geek Marie)
60 € av reçu (Nicole S.)
15 €  (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible
*
*TOTAL : 480 €*  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77* 
*
QUI SUIT ?!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> Oui il y a des RER dès 5h30 mais ça veut dire quoi au juste "co-voit pour gare de lyon"?  Il faut être gare de Lyon pour un train à 6h54 mais on part d'où, avec quel chat?


Le BB pr Chatperlipopette qui nécessite une garde d'une nuit (prévoir boite de transport qui reviendrait av Francinette au retour) et un chat de Babe.
Si tu peux les stocker tous les 2, qui sait, ça réglerait le souci.
Le chaton sortirait demain av Martinesh prox Antony, je ne sais pas si jouable car repasse en RP sud vers 12h et des patates et peut déposer le petit au moins.

----------


## SarahC

Je recommence à avoir mal (et aux dents! YES!) et donc ai du mal à m'exprimer!  :: 
En fait Babe a un chat à descendre sur Valence, je ne sais pas d'où il vient, ai oublié, et nous on a un chaton qui cherche une FA d'une nuit. 
Tous les 2 doivent partir de X direction gare de Lyon super tôt samedi matin.

----------


## nenuphar

ne serai chez moi qu'entre 17h et 19h demain, puis après 21H30 et j'habite ALortville (94)

----------


## lily1973

Lexiekiwi a deux boites à moi je lui ai dis qu'elle pouvait s'en servir pour faire les sorties de fourrière au besoin voir avec elle pour les boites.

----------


## SarahC

> Lexiekiwi a deux boites à moi je lui ai dis qu'elle pouvait s'en servir pour faire les sorties de fourrière au besoin voir avec elle pour les boites.


Merci, elle, ce sera pr co voit de l'autre endroit du coup.

----------


## SarahC

> ne serai chez moi qu'entre 17h et 19h demain, puis après 21H30 et j'habite ALortville (94)


Euh, question bête, si on trouve stockage de qq heures, jouable de le récup pr la nuit puis gare de Lyon?

----------


## nenuphar

qu'on me l'amène pas loin de chez moi alors. y en a plus qu'1? C'est lequel?

----------


## SarahC

J'ai trop mal pr chercher, celui de Chatperlipopette, mais ya un chat de Babe encore, déjà fait quarantaine.
Je crois qu'on risque de continuer à chercher un plan B si cela ne colle pas, avis aux FA d'une nuit!!!

----------


## babe78

c'est pour le numéro 19 et pour un chat noir d'un ancien sos ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine

----------


## mirabelle94

*Ok pour un don de 30   (pas besoin de reçu)

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20    (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les   3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu)* 

*TOTAL : 520 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

Pensez à me mettre le total  ::

----------


## Lady92

:: ...et on continue de faire des propositions pour les trop nombreux minous qui n ont rien... ::

----------


## SarahC

*Dans les chats qui auraient dû être réservés jeudi il reste ces deux là qui n'ont rien:* *


12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!*

*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
**ZERO PISTE PR LA PAUVRE PUCE ABANDONNEE!* 

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*==> PISTE SEROTINE, selon état maman et petits et si co voit!*
*Et si jamais trop mals, il faut un plan B en local, je le rappelle!* 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je me couche car là pr mon dos c'est stupide et indécent d'être restée aussi tard ici, bon sang!
Je ne sais tjs pas où coller le chaton et si le co trainage se fait, et je ne sais pas où le mettre, BESOIN EN OUTRE d'un coup de main GARE DE L'EST, CAR TROP DE CHATS PR VENISE TOUTE SEULE! ET TANJAK EN A DEJA 2!!!!

----------


## fina_flora

*​bon, concrètement, pourrait on mettre le mot Réservé pour les chats qui on été réservé?
car là, j'en vois avec pistes, mais je sais pas si cela veut dire qu'ils on été réservé?
*



> *ON RESTE MOBILISÉ*  
> 
> * Pour les chats en début de liste, le délai de réservation est passé et il faut voir qui sera encore là. Les autres sont sortants dès demain.* *On a surtout besoin de Familles d'accueil, mais aussi des dons, des covoitureurs et des assos, bref, toute aide est le bienvenu et constitue un maillon dans la chaîne de solidarité sans lequel les chats ne sortent pas.* *Si vous avez quelque chose à proposer, faites le maintenant !!!* 
> 
> *A RESERVER POUR JEUDI 8 DECEMBRE!* 
> 
> _Dont un ancien:_
> *
> 1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**, FIV +
> ...

----------


## Taysa

Veuillez m'excusez etant malade comme un chien je me suis endormie tres tot :$ 

Ce samedi la ? Le recup sur valence ? 
Y'a aucun souci pour moi j'y serais  :Smile:  qu'on me dise l'heure et quel gare et je me ferais emmenée sans problemes !

----------


## SarahC

*En fait j'ai retiré tous les chats dont les pistes ont été confirmées, au sens réservés. Je ne reprends pas les pistes dans le détail car elles peuvent avoir changé, par exemple l'assoc, ou autre, et parce que cela alourdit le topic au niveau du pointage des chats qui n'ont rien ou des choses encore en attente.* *J'ai laissé celui de Flokelo car on recherche encore qqn pendant tes travaux? J'ai laissé aussi ceux de Serotine car demain matin nous aurons des infos sur leur état, sur le fait que les petits soient encore en vie ou non, et si ces chats sont transportables, auquel cas, s'ils ne le sont pas, il faudra une solution locale en urgence, d'autant que nous n'avons pas de co voit pr le moment de là où ils sont à direction Fontainebleau.... Et comme on est encore sur trop de "si", je les laisse.* *
Et je suis réveillée à cette heure-ci car comme une crétine j'ai omis ma douleur pr tenter de boucler des trucs et maintenant j'ai mal, donc je passe un peu ici par hasard, ça meuble ma nuit qui sera courte....*  *Je ne serai donc pas joignable tôt demain, ou alors par SMS. Babe78 peut être, et Venise nest pas en Italie aussi, mais pas aux aurores, sachez que l'on reste dispo d'une façon ou d'une autre, mais moi je ne me reconnecte que ponctuellement* car ça suffit les conneries, j'ai voulu faire une semaine light, elle ne l'a pas été comme trop souvent, et là je néglige ma santé par connerie, mais je ne peux pas tjs être présente, voire ne pas l'être du tout co hier soir/nuit et cet AM avt toubib, donc déléguer me va parfaitement, car on est plus efficace! 
* 

Dans les chats qui auraient dû être réservés jeudi il reste ces deux là qui n'ont rien:* *


12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!*

*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
**ZERO PISTE PR LA PAUVRE PUCE ABANDONNEE!* 

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 

_Les anciens qui deviennent très urgents:_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Les nouveaux dont certains chats en grand danger de part leur état physique:_

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*21) Femelle, 1 an, tortie tabby, sociable, avec 3 BB de moins d'un mois*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: anorexique, maigre, 2 bb sont déjà morts, GROS SOS!*  :: 
*==> PISTE SEROTINE, selon état maman et petits et si co voit!
Et si jamais trop mals, il faut un plan B en local, je le rappelle!* 
*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Veuillez m'excusez etant malade comme un chien je me suis endormie tres tot :$ 
> 
> Ce samedi la ? Le recup sur valence ? 
> Y'a aucun souci pour moi j'y serais  qu'on me dise l'heure et quel gare et je me ferais emmenée sans problemes !


J'espère que cela pourra bien se goupiller car tjs zéro FA d'une nuit pr le petit!!!!!

----------


## Taysa

Roh mince  :Frown:  pour une nuit svp quelqu'un !!! 

Moi sinon je reste joignable par texto malgre mon probleme de dents je ne laisse tomber personne meme si je met du temps a rep veuillez m excusez mais la fievre me shoot totalement mais je suis la !

----------


## SarahC

Pas de souci.

----------


## SarahC

On recherche une FA sur Paris ou proche pr midi et des brouettes car la co voit peut le sortir demain ds ces eaux là car après nous n'avons plus rien!!!! 
Et même si c pr qq heures, Nénuphar pourrait, mais après 17h.
Enfin, on a un plan qui est en cours, nous ne sauront que demain s'il marche....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Taysa et excuse pour hier soir  ::  mais ce serait dommage qu'il passe encore du temps là bas. Cool si tu peux l'accueillir samedi ::   par contre pas de FA pour ce soir, là ça craint pour une malheureuse petite nuit........  ::

----------


## Taysa

Y'a pas de soucis t'inquiete j'imagine comme tu as du te stresser de savoir si je repondrais a temps ou non ^^ 

Oui pour une nuit ce serait vraiment dommage  :Frown:  peut etre faire un mp de masse sur ceux qui habitent le coin la haut je doute que pour kn chaton / une nuit il n y est personne du tout

----------


## chatperlipopette

Par contre je t'enverrai un petit topo par sms pour l'accueil du loustic car dans 1/2 heure je n'ai plus l'ordi et je suivrai à partir de mon tel.

----------


## Taysa

Y'a Pas de soucis  :Smile:

----------


## mirabelle94

après sa sortie le chaton sera t-il ramené dans le secteur de Torcy / Noisy le grand (A4)  ou Pontault combault N4 ? ( c'est dans  mon coin)

je peux peut-être faire le relais entre la sortie et nénuphar fin de  journée ( en le gardant disons entre midi et 17h ou 18h heures ) 

il faudra ensuite que je le laisse en fin d 'Après midi à nénuphar car je ne pourrai pas le garder la nuit.  

 et aussi  je peux éventuellement faire une partie du trajet vers Nénuphar. En RER est-ce possible ?

----------


## banzai

bon pour faire simple 
martinesh peux passé me jeté la bestiole pendant ma pause dèj sur ivry ,je l'emmène au véto 1er bilan à 17h30 ,train gare de lyon à l'aube pour tayza que je laisserais au bon soin de francinette 
pour maman et bb sérotine idem 
c'est la dernière fois que j'intervient , et cela depuis mardi 
car anorexie ,ça me fait penser méchament à ce p....n de calici dans gorge , pas voyant mais empèche de manger , adulte s'affaiblissant et bb complication pulmonaire et dc 
 il suffit de 2 piqures et cachetons

----------


## Taysa

Merci beaucoup banzai ! 

Quelqu'un peut me dire a quel heure arrive le train de francinette a valence svp et surtout a quel gare ? N'etant pas vehiculé je dois aussi m'organiser ! Merki beaucoup !

----------


## banzai

si c'est ok me mp francinette pour qu'elle me bip demain à 5h pour etre sure de mon réveil

----------


## nenuphar

> après sa sortie le chaton sera t-il ramené dans le secteur de Torcy / Noisy le grand (A4) ou Pontault combault N4 ? ( c'est dans mon coin)
> 
> je peux peut-être faire le relais entre la sortie et nénuphar fin de journée ( en le gardant disons entre midi et 17h ou 18h heures ) 
> 
> il faudra ensuite que je le laisse en fin d 'Après midi à nénuphar car je ne pourrai pas le garder la nuit. 
> 
> et aussi je peux éventuellement faire une partie du trajet vers Nénuphar. En RER est-ce possible ?




J'habite à 5 minutes de la gare RER Maisons-Alfort (ligne D) mais attention *je serai absente entre 19h et 21h30
*

----------


## Carolyn

Pour le papy n°17 de 15 ans, la fourrière m'a confirmé la réservation ce matin. Tout OK, ils m'ont signalé qu'il boitait, la véto de la fourrière pense à une ancienne fracture. Nous verrons ça avec notre véto.
Par contre, la sortie est-elle calée ? Car précédemment, je devais confirmer avec ma CNI que tel covoitureur était autorisé à effectuer la sortie en mon nom, pour le moment, je n'ai rien dit pour la sortie.
Je vais devoir donner un coup de fouet pour le boulot, donc je ne vais pas être dispo jusqu'à 15h, j'essaierai de faire un passage éclair dans une heure ou 2, si besoin de confirmer qchose av la fourrière notamment.
Merci !

----------


## babe78

la maman et ses bébés ne sont plus  :: 

la chatte anorexique est à sortir en urgence ainsi qu'une nouvelle chatte avec insensibilité de l'antérieur, pas de fracture donc peut-être une amputation à prévoir

je vous mets la liste à jour juste après avec ceux encore en urgence

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mer** rip petits anges et maman

----------


## banzai

j'en ai marre d'avoir raison

----------


## babe78

la mère et les bébés ne sont plus  ::

----------


## anne moisson

Oh!non , quelle tristesse , il y avait une solution pour eux

----------


## pistache69

Très triste. Ils méritaient et méritent TOUS mieux...

----------


## babe78

> bon pour faire simple 
> martinesh peux passé me jeté la bestiole pendant ma pause dèj sur ivry ,je l'emmène au véto 1er bilan à 17h30 ,train gare de lyon à l'aube pour tayza que je laisserais au bon soin de francinette 
> pour maman et bb sérotine idem 
> c'est la dernière fois que j'intervient , et cela depuis mardi 
> car anorexie ,ça me fait penser méchament à ce p....n de calici dans gorge , pas voyant mais empèche de manger , adulte s'affaiblissant et bb complication pulmonaire et dc 
>  il suffit de 2 piqures et cachetons



super, merci banzai, martinesch t'amène le chaton, elle va t'appeler
malheureusement, plus rien à faire pour la mère et les bébés

----------


## Taysa

Banzai sais tu l'heure de depart du train de francinette a gare de lyon ?! 
Je regrderais sur voyages sncf quel train correspond pour avoir l heure d arrivee et la gare avec ce renseignement ! Merci !

----------


## babe78

*Ces chats peuvent encore être sauvés et au chaud ce we si nous trouvons des FA
**

Dans les chats qui auraient dû être réservés jeudi il reste ces deux là qui n'ont rien:* *


12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!*

*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
**ZERO PISTE PR LA PAUVRE PUCE ABANDONNEE!* 

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable
URGENT en anorexie* 
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza


**et une nouvelle
**25) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++, 
* *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zessouille

> Banzai sais tu l'heure de depart du train de francinette a gare de lyon ?! 
> Je regrderais sur voyages sncf quel train correspond pour avoir l heure d arrivee et la gare avec ce renseignement ! Merci !


Il me semble qu'elle prend le train de 6h54

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...418#post866418

----------


## Taysa

Donc 9h37 a valence TGV merci tu m'as bien aider sur ce coup !  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est bon pour toi taysa ? Tu as donne ton numero en mp a francinette ?

----------


## Geek_Mary

Moi des bénévole et asso m'avaient proposé la maman et ses petits (R.I.P  :: ) ou le vieux 15 ans FIV + (qui je crois à quelqu'un maintenant).

Donc je suis toujours libre, avec une promesse de dons de 50€.... (par contre je ne suis pas FALD.... vraiment pas possible en ce moment)

C'était La rainette et Caroline qui m'avaient appelée, je ne sais pas où elles en sont...

----------


## babe78

> Donc 9h37 a valence TGV merci tu m'as bien aider sur ce coup !


non 10h11, peux tu donner tes coordonnées à francinette stp

----------


## banzai

ouep j'ai pas le tel de martinesh et francinette 
je met le mien 06 47 96 32 22
avant que l'autre " anorexie meure " urgence véto !!!!!!!! trop d'anorexie dans ce lot = virus
quel age  :Stick Out Tongue: atte non sensible

----------


## babe78

> ouep j'ai pas le tel de martinesh et francinette 
> je met le mien 06 47 96 32 22
> avant que l'autre " anorexie meure " urgence véto !!!!!!!! trop d'anorexie dans ce lot = virus
> quel age atte non sensible


peux tu contacter francinette par mp ?

----------


## mariecaro

banzai je te donne les tel en mp   merci  ::

----------


## Taysa

> non 10h11, peux tu donner tes coordonnées à francinette stp


Je les ai donner deja en MP ! je les remet la au cas ou : 06.11.26.56.29 !

----------


## Geek_Mary

J'ai discuté avec mon conjoint,
On s'engage pour une FALD, et on paye la visite à la sortie, les primos vaccins, les vaccins, et le soin pour le coryza si besoin.

Une asso derrière nous ?

----------


## banzai

j'ai eu martinesh elle m'emmène la bete dans une heure  ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

Ok, on s'occupe de mon cas apparemment  ::

----------


## Lya

> J'ai discuté avec mon conjoint,
> On s'engage pour une FALD, et on paye la visite à la sortie, les primos vaccins, les vaccins, et le soin pour le coryza si besoin.
> 
> Une asso derrière nous ?



SUPER PROPOSITION !!!!


VIIITE UNE ASSO !!!!! C'est idéal pour l'un des minous en urgence !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci banzai

----------


## babe78

> J'ai discuté avec mon conjoint,
> On s'engage pour une FALD, et on paye la visite à la sortie, les primos vaccins, les vaccins, et le soin pour le coryza si besoin.
> 
> Une asso derrière nous ?


pourrais tu nous prendre la petite numéro 18 ?

----------


## babe78

URGENT MANQUE COVOITURAGE ELANCOURT (78) VERS ISSY LES MOULINEAUX (92) OU PARIS 15eme CE SOIR VERS 21 H POUR POUVOIR SAUVER UN AUTRE CHAT

----------


## Taysa

> j'ai eu martinesh elle m'emmène la bete dans une heure



Hiiii je languis vraiment demain  :Big Grin:

----------


## babe78

post covoit http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...565#post866565

----------


## SarahC

> bon pour faire simple 
> martinesh peux passé me jeté la bestiole pendant ma pause dèj sur ivry ,je l'emmène au véto 1er bilan à 17h30 ,train gare de lyon à l'aube pour tayza que je laisserais au bon soin de francinette 
> pour maman et bb sérotine idem 
> c'est la dernière fois que j'intervient , et cela depuis mardi 
> car anorexie ,ça me fait penser méchament à ce p....n de calici dans gorge , pas voyant mais empèche de manger , adulte s'affaiblissant et bb complication pulmonaire et dc 
>  il suffit de 2 piqures et cachetons


Le bilan véto seulement si impératif car je ne sais pas si on se retourne av l'assoc en fonction des tarifs.
Il est supposé en fin de coryza dc pas utile de faire des frais en plus si pas nécessaire.
Et si nécessaire, faudrait à ce moment là une facture assoc peut être pr tarifs assoc car là c le festival, et les dons ne couvriront jamais tous les soins de tout le monde, même en coup de pouce. Je sais, c terre à terre, mais si juste besoin de Doxy ou autre, plutôt opter pr la plaquette. Tu connais assez les chats pr savoir de toi même qd tu le verras. Fais nous signe si jamais. Suis dispo par tél car de très bref passage ce jour, tjs dos foutu.

----------


## SarahC

> si c'est ok me mp francinette pour qu'elle me bip demain à 5h pour etre sure de mon réveil


Tu as son tél ou te l'envoie par SMS?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour le papy n°17 de 15 ans, la fourrière m'a confirmé la réservation ce matin. Tout OK, ils m'ont signalé qu'il boitait, la véto de la fourrière pense à une ancienne fracture. Nous verrons ça avec notre véto.
> Par contre, la sortie est-elle calée ? Car précédemment, je devais confirmer avec ma CNI que tel covoitureur était autorisé à effectuer la sortie en mon nom, pour le moment, je n'ai rien dit pour la sortie.
> Je vais devoir donner un coup de fouet pour le boulot, donc je ne vais pas être dispo jusqu'à 15h, j'essaierai de faire un passage éclair dans une heure ou 2, si besoin de confirmer qchose av la fourrière notamment.
> Merci !


Heliums sort un chat pr une structure, je ne sais pas si c ce jour ou demain, donc si vous pouviez vous caler ensemble, av Lya, ce serait parfait.

----------


## SarahC

> Banzai sais tu l'heure de depart du train de francinette a gare de lyon ?! 
> Je regrderais sur voyages sncf quel train correspond pour avoir l heure d arrivee et la gare avec ce renseignement ! Merci !


Indiqué hier soir, MP à Francinette pr lui donner tes coordonnées car elle aura besoin de qqn PILE devant son wagon pr récup.

----------


## SarahC

*Ces chats peuvent encore être sauvés et au chaud ce we si nous trouvons des FA
**

Dans les chats qui auraient dû être réservés jeudi il reste ces deux là qui n'ont rien:* *


12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!*

*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
**ZERO PISTE PR LA PAUVRE PUCE ABANDONNEE!* 

*A RESERVER POUR VENDREDI 9 DECEMBRE!* 


*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_ _(Nadine)_ 

_Et voici les nouveaux:_

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable
URGENT en anorexie* 
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*
** *LE CHAT EST SOUS SONDE!!! BESOIN DE FA QUI SACHE FAIRE ET QUI PUISSE LE NOURRIR LE TEMPS QU'IL SE RETAPE!!!* ** 

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza


**et une nouvelle
**2**8**) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++, 
* *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 

*
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> ouep j'ai pas le tel de martinesh et francinette 
> je met le mien 06 47 96 32 22
> avant que l'autre " anorexie meure " urgence véto !!!!!!!! trop d'anorexie dans ce lot = virus
> quel age atte non sensible


Te fais un SMS pr les 2, fais moi juste "ok" qd tu auras eu les 2 stp.

----------


## SarahC

> URGENT MANQUE COVOITURAGE ELANCOURT (78) VERS ISSY LES MOULINEAUX (92) OU PARIS 15eme CE SOIR VERS 21 H POUR POUVOIR SAUVER UN AUTRE CHAT


Posté ds demandes de co voit?

----------


## Lya

> Heliums sort un chat pr une structure, je ne sais pas si c ce jour ou demain, donc si vous pouviez vous caler ensemble, av Lya, ce serait parfait.


C'est ok, on s'est calé avec Helium pour la réception demain,et Carolyn prends contact avec elle pour la procu de sortie de fourriere !
C'est donc plié pour papy n°17  ::

----------


## SarahC

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

Geek_Mary, Babe78 parle de cette minette là, en urgence.

----------


## SarahC

> C'est ok, on s'est calé avec Helium pour la réception demain,et Carolyn prends contact avec elle pour la procu de sortie de fourriere !
> C'est donc plié pour papy n°17


Parfait!

----------


## SarahC

> la mère et les bébés ne sont plus


Je le sentais déjà pas pr un trajet long et pr les petits, mais là, c le pompon.............  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elles font un echange de caisse de transport ou pas ? Car il faut que je le sache pour amener une caisse a taysa avant 16h.

----------


## SarahC

*22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable
URGENT en anorexie* 
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*

** *LE CHAT EST SOUS SONDE!!! BESOIN DE FA QUI SACHE FAIRE ET QUI PUISSE LE NOURRIR LE TEMPS 
QU'IL SE RETAPE!!!* ** 

Me déconnecte, si qqn peut poster si pas déjà fait pr FA d'urgence ds recherche FA ou appels divers av titre explicite et (RP) à la fin car là on ne saurait même pas où le mettre et un véto ne le gardera pas 10 ans! Ca peut n'être que TRES passager son anorexie, mais tout de même!!!

----------


## SarahC

> Elles font un echange de caisse de transport ou pas ? Car il faut que je le sache pour amener une caisse a taysa avant 16h.


Ben à voir entre vous, si voiture il y a, oui, co ça tout remonte, sinon échange car pas de changement en gare, ça c clair et net, trop dangereux.
Ou alors ds un bureau d'un gentil monsieur ou madame de la SNCF, à tenter, dc voyez ensemble.

----------


## Carolyn

> Pour le papy n°17 de 15 ans, la fourrière m'a confirmé la réservation ce matin. Tout OK, ils m'ont signalé qu'il boitait, la véto de la fourrière pense à une ancienne fracture. Nous verrons ça avec notre véto.
> Par contre, la sortie est-elle calée ? Car précédemment, je devais confirmer avec ma CNI que tel covoitureur était autorisé à effectuer la sortie en mon nom, pour le moment, je n'ai rien dit pour la sortie.
> Je vais devoir donner un coup de fouet pour le boulot, donc je ne vais pas être dispo jusqu'à 15h, j'essaierai de faire un passage éclair dans une heure ou 2, si besoin de confirmer qchose av la fourrière notamment.
> Merci !


Juste pour dire que c'est bon, la sortie est calée pour demain matin entre la covoitureuse et Lya, je les remercie toutes les 2 !
La fourrière a eu la procuration.

Papy-chat serait un bon matou super sympa, avec une bonne tête de FIV, un reste de coryza (il "re"mange, ça veut bien dire qu'il a été très mal...) et une patte arrière gauche douloureuse. Plus d'infos après la visite véto prévue à la sortie.

Je l'indique ici aussi, nous lui cherchons à présent une FALD à partir de janvier environ, où il pourra être "à la cool".

----------


## fina_flora

*22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable
URGENT en anorexie* 
Obèse (oui, et???)  *
==> Flokelo propose de le chapeauter, fina_flora FA si qqn fait relais pendant ses travaux*
** *LE CHAT EST SOUS SONDE!!! BESOIN DE FA QUI SACHE FAIRE ET QUI PUISSE LE NOURRIR LE TEMPS QU'IL SE RETAPE!!!* * 

oui, mais ça, je sais pas faire !!!!!!!
*

----------


## SarahC

Fina, non justement (c pr ç que je cherche car je savais), les sondes, ça se bouche facilement, il faut avoir l'habitude, et c'est toutes les 2 à 3 heures, tous les jours. Et comme tu bosses je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais gérer cela, même si tu savais. C'est pr cela que nous recherchons en temporaire une FA qui sache. Car si cela se trouve, il sera sur pattes sous peu, mais là, il faut qd même qqn de dispo qui sache.

----------


## Taysa

> Elles font un echange de caisse de transport ou pas ? Car il faut que je le sache pour amener une caisse a taysa avant 16h.



Il y a effectivement echanges que l'on fera dans un toilettes ( la bas meme le couloir est fermé) ou dans la voiture. 
J'irais chercher francinette sur le quai pour l aider car elle a deux chats donc assez lourd les caisses !

----------


## fina_flora

> Fina, non, les sondes, ça se bouche facilement, il faut avoir l'habitude, et c'est toutes les 2 à 3 heures, tous les jours. Et comme tu bosses je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais gérer cela.


c'est bien pour cela que j'ai dit que je ne savais pas faire, que je ne m'en sentais pas capable
j'ai laissé un message sur le répondeur de flokelo

à la limite, si j'ai une asso (qui peut être flokelo), je veux bien reporté ma proposition sur le rouquin de ma fourrière ........

*
12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!

**je parlais de lui, ce serait peut être plus simple, si l'asso en question acceptait que je sois la FA (toujours relai pendant mes travaux, mais travaux pas avant le 15 janvier)*

----------


## SarahC

*Oui mais faut en effet une assoc pr le rouquin* et du coup le souci aussi c que  :: *le chat OBESE A ZERO SOLUTION et ils ne le garderont pas!!!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

Flokelo a déjà bcp de chats av bcp de frais dont ENCORE un chat sous sonde qui date de la semaine passée ou d'il y a 15 jours, financièrement un chat de plus SI en plus on trouve à temps pr le pauvre pèpère obèse, ça fera bcp je pense.

----------


## SarahC

> Ok, on s'occupe de mon cas apparemment


*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 

*Jouable?*

----------


## SarahC

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

Elle et le chat obèse recherchent aussi une solution!!!! URGENT!!! La petite noire citée ci dessus aussi!!!

----------


## anne moisson

Je viens de tel à geek_mary , pour la 18 , c' est bon pour elle ok .

----------


## fina_flora

> *Oui mais faut en effet une assoc pr le rouquin* et du coup le souci aussi c que *le chat OBESE A ZERO SOLUTION et ils ne le garderont pas!!!!*


je croyais que le rouquin de ma fourrière avait une asso si on avait une FA

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


*Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!

**je  parlais de lui, ce serait peut être plus simple, si l'asso en question  acceptait que je sois la FA (toujours relai pendant mes travaux, mais  travaux pas avant le 15 janvier)* 

cela ne résoudrait pas le problème du 22 à qui il manquerais une FA relais capable de le gérer le temps qu'il se retape (lily1973 pourrait si elle est toujours d'accord prendre la FALD et flokelo serait l'asso)

----------


## banzai

bien réceptionné la bestiole de martinez ce midi qui prendra le train avec francinette
est entrain de ronronné dans les bras d'une de mes collègue 
 va etre dur de la récupéré ce soir  :: ça va saigné 
taysa ,je crois que c'est pour toi si je ne m'abuse , mimi comme tout cette peluche

----------


## Lady92

Le trajet au départ d'Elancourt peut il se faire par les transports en commun ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Super ! Il va bien ?

----------


## lily1973

> je croyais que le rouquin de ma fourrière avait une asso si on avait une FA
> 
> *12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
> _Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
> 
> 
> *Si on avait une FA on aurait une asso!
> 
> **je parlais de lui, ce serait peut être plus simple, si l'asso en question acceptait que je sois la FA (toujours relai pendant mes travaux, mais travaux pas avant le 15 janvier)* 
> ...


C'est pas le pb  mais la je suis loin va t il supporter le transport? J'ai peur que non... S'il peut supporter je le prend mais faut etre sur que cela ne serait pas néfaste pour lui??

----------


## lily1973

S'il supporte le trajet jusqu'a chez moi je le prend 


> *Personne en FA temporaire pour le roux obèse ?
> *
> Il semblerait qu'il déprime et refuse de manger.
> 
> Il n'a pas de symptôme de maladie, pas de coryza ni diarrhée ni fièvre.
> Il ne veut pas manger seul.
> 
> Il est fort à parier qu'il mange de lui même une fois en fa et pourrait ensuite rejoindre fina flora, qui peut aider ?

----------


## fina_flora

> C'est pas le pb  mais la je suis loin va t il supporter le transport? J'ai peur que non... S'il peut supporter je le prend mais faut etre sur que cela ne serait pas néfaste pour lui??


non, je pensais qu'il faudrait un FA le temps qu'il soit transportable et que tu ne le prendrait qu'après pour 2/3 mois pour flokelo

----------


## lily1973

ok ça marche 

Il nous faut une Fa temporaire le temps qu'il puisse venir jusque chez moi. Qui peut aider? 


> non, je pensais qu'il faudrait un FA le temps qu'il soit transportable et que tu ne le prendrait qu'après pour 2/3 mois pour flokelo

----------


## babe78

> Le trajet au départ d'Elancourt peut il se faire par les transports en commun ?



oui possible, j'ai déjà créé le post dans covoiturage

----------


## Lady92

> oui possible, j'ai déjà créé le post dans covoiturage


dans ce cas je devrais pouvoir le faire si c'est le soir ! (dis moi à quel moment je peux t'appeler : pour voir horaire, nom des stations... pour préparation itinéraire !)

----------


## babe78

*HELP JE RELANCE L APPEL AUX DONS, BESOIN D AIDE POUR LES BLESSES ET MALADES QUI NE SONT PAS ANCIENS MAIS NE LE SERONT JAMAIS SI ON NE LES SORT PAS RAPIDEMENT
4 chats au moins ont besoin de soins en urgence
*

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1 , 20    (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour les   3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu)* 

*TOTAL : 520 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*[/QUOTE]

----------


## SarahC

*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable,* *
une crème qui a besoin de chaleur humaine et de réconfort, et vite, dixit co-voitureuse du jour*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

----------


## SarahC

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37182-Besoin-d-aide-pour-chats-en-danger-de-mort-si-vous-pouvez-aider!!-URGENT!!!?p=865650#post865650
> J'ai tenté un appel à dons ailleurs, pr booster le SOS, je ne peux pas être d'une plus grande aide. Ca me bouffe tellement de faire mon éponge derrière l'écran et surtout ds mon lit que je passe de temps en temps au moins par tél. Pfffffffffff................


*HELP JE RELANCE L  APPEL AUX DONS, BESOIN D AIDE POUR LES BLESSES ET MALADES QUI NE SONT  PAS ANCIENS MAIS NE LE SERONT JAMAIS SI ON NE LES SORT PAS RAPIDEMENT
4 chats au moins ont besoin de soins en urgence
*

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1  , 20    (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70  pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour les 13 et 14 reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu)* 

*TOTAL : 520 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

Et là je quitte le net, j'ai trop mal au dos, donc merci de prendre le relais, je me défonce aux médocs et vais dormir.

----------


## SarahC

> S'il supporte le trajet jusqu'a chez moi je le prend


Si sous sonde et ne mange plus, c nourri toutes les 3 heures, dc pas de suite pr transport, et FA qui sache y faire av sonde.

Bon, je ne suis plus là pr personne, je rappelle que j'abuse concernant mon arrêt maladie et mon dos niqué, je n'organise rien, ni sortie, ni rien, et je ne suis pas dispo par mail, tél ou que sais-je. Voyez av Babe78, Venise, Flokelo, etc. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## banzai

oui va bien la princesse
qui peux me comfirmé que cette crevette qui m'a été apporté par martinez , va bien en train par francinette pour rejoindre taysa car avec toutes ces pages ,un peu perdue " la nana " ::

----------


## babe78

oui je te confirme je te laisse contacter francinette pour lui amener demain matin
merci pour ton aide

----------


## banzai

merçi babe

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je crois que la princesse est un prince.....a moins que....

----------


## nenuphar

SI j'ai bien suivi il me semble qu'on n'a plus besoin de moi pour la gare de lyon ni pour la nuit ni pour rien d'autre?

----------


## fina_flora

> SI j'ai bien suivi il me semble qu'on n'a plus besoin de moi pour la gare de lyon ni pour la nuit ni pour rien d'autre?


tout est en train de se décanter en ce moment
je pense que personne ne sait à l'heure actuelle si tu es présentie pour qqch mais il est possible que les 2 chats pour lesquels tu avait proposé un accueil d'un mois sois réservés pour toi et que doive les prendre demain

les sauvetages des fourrières prennent souvent un grand coup d’accélérateur le vendredi soir entre 17h et 23h30 donc suis le post, tes mp, ton mail et ton portable ce soir

----------


## banzai

oui je pense que c'est un prince
merçi nénuphar, oui pour ce petit, j'ai trouvé plus simple car je voyais que vous étiez sérré pour ce loup

----------


## Taysa

Oui c'est chez moi qu'il vient le petit père  :Smile:  

Je languis demain maintenant d'allez le chercher !

----------


## banzai

:: si j'arrive à le récupéré en partant , les filles de mon taf l'ont prénommé " pablo " ::

----------


## Taysa

> si j'arrive à le récupéré en partant , les filles de mon taf l'ont prénommé " pablo "



Trop tard il a deja son pti nom  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *SORTIS AUJOURD'HUI !!!*  :: 

*1) mâle, 2 ans, brun tabby,* *SUPER GENTIL**,** Léger coryza**                                                                                                                                               FIV+* *ET**  11) Mâle, 6 ans, noir très sociable,* *FIV +* :: *URGENT!!! ULCÈRE IL !!!*  :: *
*
 



*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable* _Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort! _ *ET* *  16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*

 

*Faute de batterie une fois de plus VOUS AUREZ D'AUTRES PHOTOS ET INFOS PLUS TARD*

----------


## chatperlipopette

La smoke est sortie ????????? Je croyais qu elle etait aux urgences veto..

----------


## Lady92

elle est sortie justement pour aller aux urgence véto

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ok

----------


## Verlaine

C'est bon de les savoir sortis! Dommage que ta batterie ait lâché, on va essayer d'attendre sagement la suite...

On n'oublie pas ceux qui sont encore en fourrière et qui n'ont aucune piste, ils méritent eux aussi de connaître une jolie vie d'amour et de câlins.

----------


## mariane

J'ai reçu un sms de Lusiole il y a 1/2 heure : minou n° 1 est dans le train  ::  Je vais le récupérer à la gare vers 21h15.

J'essaierai de vous donner des nouvelles ce soir, si ma connexion internet est toujours décidée, pas évident.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive
*


> elle est sortie justement pour aller aux urgence véto


La petite est sortie en extrême urgence pour hospi, pas commode du tout... prostrée dans son box, j'ai bien cru la perdre pendant le voyage. 
La pauvre a même eu une vilaine et très moche diarrhée pile en arrivant chez le véto.
Quelle horreur de devoir la laisser, je ne pouvais malheureusement pas rester. Elle a été mise sous perfusion plus tard. 
Honnêtement j'ai peu d'espoir. Attendons simplement et continuons pour les autres. Merci.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> *12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable,* *
> une crème qui a besoin de chaleur humaine et de réconfort, et vite, dixit co-voitureuse du jour*
> _Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_


.

----------


## anne moisson

il est magnifique le 12 et il a un regard le pauvre , personne pour lui ? ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

Est-il castré ?

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)
*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69


- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- SAMEDI 10/12 Sortie de fourrière* à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- *SAMEDI 10/12 Après-midi* : Jalna pourrait éventuellement être dispo en fonction des secteurs recherchés
- *Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) par Geek_Mary
- *covoit RP Est* avec dépose sur chemin de retour ou jusqu'à véto 93 par Heliums (relais possible par Lexiekiwi, à voir selon nombre de boîtes)
- Edenya régulièrement dispo pour co-transport en commun (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je dois me déco, on peut m'appeler jusqu'à minuit. J'essayerais de me reco tard.

----------


## fina_flora

pour le covoiturage, je pars de "ma" fourrière demain et je vais vers Palaiseau
des relais en tranport en commun sur les RER B et D sont possibles
j'ai caisses et  sac ikea


avez vous besoin de moi pour le covoiturage?


Une FA pour la convalo du 22, on a une piste?

----------


## momo

Ce regard qu il a ce petit rouquin No 12...
Personne pour lui SVP?

----------


## Verlaine

> *16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive
> *
> 
> La petite est sortie en extrême urgence pour hospi, pas commode du tout... prostrée dans son box, j'ai bien cru la perdre pendant le voyage. 
> La pauvre a même eu une vilaine et très moche diarrhée pile en arrivant chez le véto.
> Quelle horreur de devoir la laisser, je ne pouvais malheureusement pas rester. Elle a été mise sous perfusion plus tard. 
> Honnêtement j'ai peu d'espoir. Attendons simplement et continuons pour les autres. Merci.


Mince alors on soupçonne quoi?

Quant au rouquin, quelle merveille ce chat! On ne peut pas le laisser là derrière les barreaux de cette cage sordide. Qui pourrait lui sauver la vie?

----------


## nenuphar

j'ai vu que 6 et 15 étaient sortis, ils doivent être à Villemomble, je dois les récupérer demain et n'ai pas de nouvelles, quelqu'un sait quelque chose?

----------


## babe78

je pense qu'ils doivent être hospitalisés, nous en saurons plus dans le we

----------


## SarahC

Je fais un passage éclair, non Fina demain pas de sorties, tout est bouclé.

----------


## fina_flora

> Je fais un passage éclair, non Fina demain pas de sorties, tout est bouclé.


si
j'ai besoin de te tel

----------


## SarahC

::  *MERCI A TOUTES ET A TOUS, GRACE A VOTRE MOBILISATION A TOUS NOUS AVONS SAUVE UNE BONNE PARTIE DE LA LISTE !*  :: 


*J'ajoute les 2 petits de la maman qui est sortie ce jour avec son petit.
Ses deux autres petits sortiront malheureusement dans la semaine, car "sous délai", au moins ils sont ensemble en caisse.

*


*Je remets les chats qui cherchent encore et qui risquent de ne plus être sur la prochaine liste mardi (souvenez vous des chats de la semaine passée), et pour qui il est encore temps de se mobiliser pour eux!*


*12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_

  


*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*

*_Pas sûre qu'elle soit encore sur les listes, on saura mardi...._ 

_Les anciens "anciens":_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 


_Les nouveaux "anciens":_

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Bravo a toutes! J espere que ceux hospitalises se remettront vite! et que ceux qui n ont pu sortir sortiront tres vite par la grande porte dans une boite de transport et non un sac poubelle.
Bon voyage aux minous qui doivent voyager ces prochains jours.

Le N1 est il arrive chez Mariane? 

Bravo encore...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reporte mon don de 20€ pour n'importe quel chat qui a besoin de soins en urgence.

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**120 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30 € pour le 1   , 20 €   (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70 €  pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20 € (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40 € (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35 € (Alexiel-chan) 15€ pour la 7 et 20€ pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
**40 € (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
20 € (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20 € (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20 € (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15 € (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15 € (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20 € (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50 € (Geek Marie)
60 € av reçu (Nicole S.)
15 €  (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30 € Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu)* 

*TOTAL : 520 €*  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci à toutes les covoitureuses, cotraineuses, corereuses et cometroeuses: la journée a été particulièrement ardue pour sortir et envoyer tous ces loulous vers leurs nouvelles FA ou en soins.
Rien que pour les sorties du jour, Emily, Lexiekiwi, Tanjak, Zessouille, Boxer, Lady92, Nathalie, Lusiole et j en oublie peut être,  ont du s adapter aux contraintes évolutives de la journée, mettant à disposition leur temps, leurs bras, et leur bonne humeur.
On attend des nouvelles de ceux qui sortiront demain, en espérant que tous les chats nécessitant des soins  tiendront le coup.
Une pensée particulière pour une des urgences qui ne sortira pas demain faute de FA longue durée, la N°20.
NE L OUBLIEZ PAS, FA ASSO ET DONATEURS, AIDER LA A SORTIR DE CET ENFER

----------


## mariane

Oui, ça y est, minou n° 1 est bien arrivé à la maison. Il est magnifique. On dirait un tigre en miniature. Comme c'était dit dans sa description, il est vraiment super gentil, hyper affectueux, un vrai pot de colle, il se couche sur mes pieds pour avoir des caresses et se met sur le dos en montrant son bidou. Je mettrai des photos demain.
Un grand merci à Lusiole pour m'avoir amener le gros pépère. Une rencontre brève mais très sympathique. Merci pour votre gentillesse  :: 

Pour Babe 78 : mp.

----------


## Chatterton

Quelqu'un aurait besoin d'un Paris-Valence ?
Si oui, c'est demain après midi (samedi)

----------


## Lady92

Normallement le chat pour Valence part demain matin tres tot!  ca fait un plan B en cas d imprevu!  laissez peut etre votre tel a banzai (qui sauf erreur gere le depart a Paris) et Taysa (qui receptionne a Valence).
Merci pour votre proposition

----------


## Taysa

Ui logiquement banzai est en route pour la gare avec le pti pere  :Smile:  
Je le recup a 10h11 ce matin a valence ! 

Merci chatterton c'est top de vous proposer quand meme !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Tous les chats prévus au départ de Paris ce matin tôt sont bien partis direction lyon , valence et marseille

----------


## anne moisson

Super !

----------


## SarahC

*N'hésitez pas à poster des photos et des nouvelles des chats sortis! Bon WE et encore merci à tout le monde!*  :: 

*Je rappelle qu'on en a encore au moins 5 à sauver qui n'ont pas de pistes en revanche!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles via taysa le petit loup est bien arrive par contre elle me dit qu il n a pas ete primo vaccine. parce qu il avait le coryza ?

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles via taysa le petit loup est bien arrive par contre elle me dit qu il n a pas ete primo vaccine. parce qu il avait le coryza ?


Ca c'est possible, car on a eu tellement de morts que qd ils étaient en gros coryza ils ne le faisaient plus. Mais là il était en fin de coryza dc cela aurait pu être fait, mais si pas indiqué, c que non... Parfois, ils oublient aussi de l'indiquer, mais je ne m'avance pas là dessus.

----------


## SarahC

Et sinon, comment va-t-il? On a déjà des photos?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je viens d avoir taysa au tel il n a pas ete teste non plus il est juste identifie.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il va bien il aurait du avoir son traitement jusqu au 12 mais ils n ont rien fait suivre....taysa mettera une photo si rlle peut moi je suis avec mon tel.

----------


## SarahC

Les chatons ne sont pas testés en dessous d'un certain âge car pas pertinent, comme le test rapide teste les anticorps, la plupart des bébés sont positifs car ont encore en eux les anticorps de leur maman.

----------


## SarahC

> Il va bien il aurait du avoir son traitement jusqu au 12 mais ils n ont rien fait suivre....taysa mettera une photo si rlle peut moi je suis avec mon tel.


La fourrière ne fait pas suivre les traitements, il a été sous Doxyval. Ce sont les assocs qui assument ensuite les soins de leurs chats, ils partent de ce principe là. 
Venise a payé 2 boites de Doxyval la semaine passée, elles pourront encore servir si jamais pr lui, mais en principe il est guéri, ou pas?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui venise m a donne une plaquette mais pistache a du en racheter pour les 2 fifilles. je pense que c termine il a eternue 1 fois depuis qu il est avec taysa. je vais le voir demain je jugerai de son etat.

----------


## nenuphar

*je donne 40 euros pour le petit rouquin qui reste*

----------


## SarahC

_Merci!!!
S'il y a des chats sur lesquels il y a des dons et qui ne sont plus sur les listes, peut on reporter de façon globale?
Car je rappelle que dans le lot, on a des hospis, pr des cas plus ou moins lourds aussi.
Et comme j'aimerais répartir sur un peu tout le monde....
Merci encore et bon WE, me déconnecte pr quelques jours! 
_

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**120  (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1   , 20    (pour le 2) reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et 10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16 >> report pour le 2 et 4* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence*  :: *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)*  :: *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu) 
40  pour le rouquin (Nénuphar)*

*TOTAL : 560 *  :: 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*

----------


## Taysa

> Et sinon, comment va-t-il? On a déjà des photos?


Tres maigre mais ca va  :Smile:  des photos des que je peux !

----------


## fina_flora

> *je donne 40 euros pour le petit rouquin qui reste*


*Tu parles du 12:
**12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
_Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_



*​Mr est bien arrivé chez moi*

----------


## SEROTINE

je m'étais proposée pour soigner et accueillir la maman (21 je crois) et ses 2 bb de moins de un mois
mais je n'ai pas de nouvelles.....

quelqu'un pourrait m'en donner ?

serotine

----------


## SarahC

*Ok, donc cela s'est donc visiblement décanté avec les pistes assocs que tu cherchais hier soir encore.

Comment est-il le petit rouquin? 


Je remets donc la liste des chats en urgence:*


*27) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*

*_Pas sûre qu'elle soit encore sur les listes, on saura mardi...._ 

_Les anciens "anciens":_

*7) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*8) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 


_Les nouveaux "anciens":_

*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*23) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

24) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## jellyjen

> *Tu parles du 12:
> **12) Mâle, 2 ans roux, tabby sociable mais un peu timide*
> _Et pour cause, ramené car propriétaire décédé!_
> 
> 
> 
> *​Mr est bien arrivé chez moi*



Il est sorti???

----------


## SarahC

> je m'étais proposée pour soigner et accueillir la maman (21 je crois) et ses 2 bb de moins de un mois
> mais je n'ai pas de nouvelles.....
> 
> quelqu'un pourrait m'en donner ?
> 
> serotine


Je pensais que tu suivais le sujet, elle est morte et ses petits aussi. 
Je suis bloquée du dos et ne passais donc que sporadiquement.

----------


## jellyjen

ah pardon je n'avais pas vu le message précédent! super pour lui!!! j'espère que la tigrée va sortir!

----------


## SarahC

> la maman et ses bébés ne sont plus 
> 
> la chatte anorexique est à sortir en urgence ainsi qu'une nouvelle chatte avec insensibilité de l'antérieur, pas de fracture donc peut-être une amputation à prévoir
> 
> je vous mets la liste à jour juste après avec ceux encore en urgence





> la mère et les bébés ne sont plus


Nouvelles, mauvaises, d'hier.

----------


## SarahC

> ah pardon je n'avais pas vu le message précédent! super pour lui!!! j'espère que la tigrée va sortir!


Pas sûr....  ::

----------


## jellyjen

> Pas sûr....


ya aucun moyen de la réserver maintenant? faut attendre mardi?

----------


## SEROTINE

ha merde!!!!
je suis le post quand j'ai 5 mn, et bcq de pages en retard à lire.....et avec 100 chats à gérer......
zut de zut!!!
bon j'ai des sauvetages ici aujourd'hui, ça rentre de partout.....
je fais un point car ça déborde de partout et pas de FA!!!!!!! 
tjs les memes !!!!!
et je vois ensuite si je peux vous aider 

et pas d'adoptions, donc arrive un moment où peux plus
SEROTINE

----------


## SEROTINE

une précision : ils sont morts naturellement ? 

serotine

----------


## Verlaine

Franchement ça m'étonnerait, toute une famille décimée là comme ça, on pense plus à une piqûre qu'à une épidémie foudroyante...  ::

----------


## SarahC

*PREMIER POINTAGE NON DEFINITIF:

**AU DEPART NOUS AVONS:**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS

**120   (Nadine, hors Rescue) dont 30  pour le 1   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
20  (Val S.) pour le 1 et 16* 
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence* *=> Reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
**40  (Troca) pour le 1, 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)
**20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1
20  (Mistouflette)* *
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
**20  (Mistercat)* 
*50  (Geek Marie)
60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu) 
40  pour le rouquin (Nénuphar)*

*TOTAL : 560 * 

*+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77**

ET DONC SI JE POINTE LES PREMIERS DONS...........**

Je pointe un peu par ci par là en fonction de qui a attribué un don précis à un chat, et ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de reçu. Merci de me dire, pr ceux qui ne l'ont pas indiqué si reçu nécessaire ou pas, car je ne peux avancer pour le moment.

* ::  *MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE SE RAPPROCHER DE LEUR DONATEURS!*  :: *


40  pour le rouquin (Nénuphar)*
______*
* :: *TOTAL pour le rouquin: 40 *

*dont 30  pour le 1 (**Nadine)*
*40  (Anne Moisson) pour le FIV+ en urgence**20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1*
*10  (Troca) pour le 1*
*10  (Val S.) pour le 1*
*20  (Lexiekiwi) pour le 1*
______
 :: *TOTAL pour le FIV+: 110 * 
*(dons qui aideront aussi pr les autres chats sortis de l'assoc de Babe78)
à savoir la chatte à patte morte, la noire av coryza chez Geek_Mary, et la maman et son petit (sans compter les 2 petits encore en fourrière)*


*30  Mirabelle94 (pas besoin de reçu) 
*______
 :: *TOTAL pour le petit de Chatperlipopette: 30 *

 :: + *15  (Muriel P) avec reçu si possible sinon pas grave
=> A reverser à Venise nest pas en Italie qui a avancé les frais (22,30 ) pour le co-trainage du chaton de Chatperlipopette, si c ok, je vous laisse vous mettre en relation avec Venise. Venise nest pas en Italie prend donc le reste à sa charge. Merci à elle. 
*

*60  av reçu (Nicole S.)
*______
 :: *TOTAL pour le chat de Flokelo sous sonde et anorexique: 60 *

*10  (Val S.) pr la 16*
______
 :: *TOTAL pour la petite smoke: 10 *

*20  (Mistouflette)* *reçu fiscal**
20  (CathyMini) reçu fiscal si possible*
______
 :: *TOTAL pour le pépé FIV+ de 15 ans: 40 *


*15   (POLKA67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
______
 :: *TOTAL pour le** noir FIV+ av problème à l'oeil: 15 
*
*TOTAL DU PREMIER JET DE VERSEMENTS:* *320 *

 :: *+ une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez véto 93* *par partenaire77*
*=> 2 castrations à prévoir pour les chats chez Nénuphar, l'asso se mettra en relation avec Partenaire, idem pour la stéril.
*

*****************************

*90  (Nadine, hors Rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
**30  (Troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat)* *
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
*

*RESTE SUR LES DONS : 240 * / *560  de départ

Et je précise que je n'ai pas encore tout pointé, je fais un premier jet (je ferai les semaines précédentes sous peu)*

----------


## SarahC

> une précision : ils sont morts naturellement ? 
> 
> serotine


Euthanasiés car en trop mauvais état.

----------


## SarahC

*Reste donc:
7, 8, 20, 23, 24 et 27 qui n'ont pas de solution, et dans les donateurs:
**90 - 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,  70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
=> Je reporte 20  sur semaine prochaine, et je garde 70  pour le SOS de la semaine*
*35  (Alexiel-chan) 15  pour la 7 et 20  pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
**=> Je reporte 15  sur semaine prochaine**
**=> Je prends pour ici, car on en aura besoin, si ok*
*30  (Troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat) 
**=> Puis je garder la somme pour ce SOS au vu des urgences de la semaine?* *
15  (Betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
**=> Je prends pour ici, car on en aura besoin, si ok**20  (Mistercat)*  :: 
*50  (Geek Marie)
*

*RESTE SUR LES DONS : 205 *

----------


## anne moisson

Don envoyé à babe78 ( pas besoin de reçu) et ravie que le magnifique rouquin numéro 12 est pu sortir  ::

----------


## jellyjen

pour la 27 et les autres, on peut rien réserver avant mardi?

----------


## SarahC

> pour la 27 et les autres, on peut rien réserver avant mardi?


Pas avant lundi, mais dès lundi matin oui.

----------


## jellyjen

> Pas avant lundi, mais dès lundi matin oui.


ok je mets 20 euros pour la 27 

elle est trop jolie!!! j'espère qu'elle va sortir!!!

----------


## Lady92

Pour qu elle puisse sortir il faut une FA et une asso, alors vite mobilisons nous pour qu elle puisse vivre... Nous avons le week end pour trouver une solution... Elle est magnifique et semble tres gentille

Pensons aussi a la minette avec une atteinte occulaire et aux autres qui n ont pas eu la chance de sortir :-(

Merci pour le magnifique rouquin aux yeux si doux Fina! 

Et je pense a celles qui sont allees en fourriere et qui doivent quitter les lieux en en laissant derriere elles en sachant que peut etre bientot ces vies innocentes s eteindront a jamais si nous n avons pas de solutions...

----------


## SarahC

> ok je mets 20 euros pour la 27 
> 
> elle est trop jolie!!! j'espère qu'elle va sortir!!!


Attention, elle risque fort de ne plus être là la semaine prochaine.
Je préfère t'inviter à suivre le prochain SOS et ne pas faire ta promesse de suite, car elle risque de se faire dans le vide. Ca marche ainsi?

----------


## SarahC

*Pour les dons, je m'occupe juste de contacter Nicole S, Val S et Nadine, hors Rescue, pr le reste, je laisse faire les assocs concernées.*

----------


## jellyjen

> Attention, elle risque fort de ne plus être là la semaine prochaine.
> Je préfère t'inviter à suivre le prochain SOS et ne pas faire ta promesse de suite, car elle risque de se faire dans le vide. Ca marche ainsi?


ah c'est donc trop tard pour lui trouver une solution??? sinon je les reporterai mais j'espère vraiment qu'elle sera là et qu'elle va sortir!!!

----------


## SarahC

Non, c'est juste que je crains qu'elle ne soit plus sur les listes, donc ok, on met le pointage sur le nouveau SOS que je suis en train de faire MAIS en se disant bien que peut être qu'elle ne sera plus là. C'est plus dans ce sens là........

----------


## fina_flora

> Merci pour le magnifique rouquin aux yeux si doux Fina!


c'est grâce à Co92 qui me chapeaute que j'ai pu le sortir et le prendre en FA

----------


## Verlaine

Et tu peux le garder combien de temps? C'est vrai qu'il est magnifique, et quel regard!  ::  Tu as eu un carnet de santé ou pas puisqu'il avait un maître?

----------


## SarahC

> ah c'est donc trop tard pour lui trouver une solution??? sinon je les reporterai mais j'espère vraiment qu'elle sera là et qu'elle va sortir!!!


*NOUVEAU SOS:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...175#post868175

----------


## fina_flora

> Et tu peux le garder combien de temps? C'est vrai qu'il est magnifique, et quel regard!  Tu as eu un carnet de santé ou pas puisqu'il avait un maître?


non, pas de carnets de santé de l'ancien propriétaires, ses enfants ont juste daigné amené le chat, mais n'avait le carnet de santé et n'on pas voulu prendre la peine de le rapporter à la fourrière
il est indiqué qu'il est castré, mais la 1ère primo-injection de vaccin, les test FIV/FelV et l'identification on été faites par la fourrière

Pour ce qui est du temps que je peux le garder, c'est au moins jusqu'au 15 janvier

----------


## SarahC

> *premier pointage non definitif:
> 
> **au depart nous avons:**
> 
> recap des promesses de dons
> 
> **120   (nadine, hors rescue) dont 30  pour le 1   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
> 20  (val s.) pour le 1 et 16* 
> *40  (anne moisson) pour le fiv+ en urgence* *=> reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
> ...





> *reste donc:
> 7, 8, 20, 23, 24 et 27 qui n'ont pas de solution, et dans les donateurs:
> **90 - 20  (nadine, hors  rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,  70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
> => je reporte 20  sur semaine prochaine, et je garde 70  pour le sos de la semaine*
> *35  - 15  (alexiel-chan) 15  pour la 7 et 20  pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
> **=> je reporte 15  sur semaine prochaine**
> **=> je prends pour ici, car on en aura besoin, si ok*
> *30  (troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat) 
> **=> puis je garder la somme pour ce sos au vu des urgences de la semaine?* *
> ...


*Rappel aux assocs, merci d'entrer en contact avec les personnes concernées par MP pour ces premiers dons!*

*Merci aussi de nous donner des nouvelles et des photos rapidement dans la mesure du possible.*

----------


## Carolyn

Papy-chat n° 17, de 15 ans, est bien sorti ce matin, et il a rejoint Lya. La fourrière parlait d'ancienne fracture et de boiterie, apparemment, c'est bien pire que ça, il n'arrive pas à poser sa patte, elle part en live... Radio tout à l'heure, Lya se dit inquiète...
Sinon, à part qu'il est très très maigre, c'est un amour de chat. On est bien contentes de le savoir sorti de cet enfer...

Voilà une photo volée sur le trajet :


On va voir ce que dit le véto tout à l'heure (RDV à 16h30), mais il y a des chances pour qu'on doive faire un appel à dons pour petit monsieur.
On fera un bilan en même temps qu'un nouveau test FIV quand il sera en meilleure forme, au moment de sa primovaccination. Pour le moment, priorité à l'urgence...

----------


## SarahC

*Ai pointé votre don sur le nouveau SOS:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...196#post868196




> ah c'est donc trop tard pour lui trouver une solution??? sinon je les reporterai mais j'espère vraiment qu'elle sera là et qu'elle va sortir!!!

----------


## Lady92

Merci a Co92 pour lui et a tous les autres couples FA/asso pour ces sorties... Mais aussi aux donateurs, aux co-voitureurs, aux negociateurs, organisateurs, photographes... Et longue et belle vie a tous ces malheureux que tous ensemble vous avez sauve

----------


## SarahC

Le papy a l'air "papy" en effet... Les indications vétos sont parfois pires et parfois moins pires que prévu, j'aurais espéré que ce soit une simple boiterie.

Flokelo, qu'en est-il du gros minou anorexique?

Babe78, les chats malades et la patte morte, ça va?

----------


## SarahC

*Quelques clichés de la part d'Heliums*  :: *:**


17) Mâle, 15 ans, bleu et blanc, sociable, FIV+*
 :: *Indiqué en urgence! Motif inconnu, âge et FIV+ sans doute...*   :: 



*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre*  :: 


*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
 :: * Obèse, anorexique, en urgence, sous sonde!*  :: 



*25) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++
* *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 

**Elle a effectivement une patte morte....

*

----------


## Carolyn

> Le papy a l'air "papy" en effet... Les indications vétos sont parfois pires et parfois moins pires que prévu, j'aurais espéré que ce soit une simple boiterie.


Faut dire qu'en cage, c'est forcément moins visible, aussi. Là, avec la manip et le fait de pouvoir faire enfin quelques pas, on ne peut pas rater le problème.
Pauvre loulou... Il paraît que sa patte le fait beaucoup souffrir... A 15 ans, il ne lui manquait plus que ça...

----------


## SarahC

Alexiel, gros doute par rapport au pointage de dons au dessus.
C'est 20  ds l'absolu ET ou alors OU sur eux deux???

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
_20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_

 *13 et 14* * 

Qui sont sortis hier, désolée pr photos, en voiture et rapidement, pas évident!

* 
*

La FA saura sans doute nous poster d'autres photos.

Faites moi signe pour ce don là, car du coup j'ai un doute sur l'attribution! Merci!
*

----------


## SarahC

*Pour ma part, MP faits pr Polka67, Val S., Nicole S. et Nadine.*
*
Je laisse aux assocs le soin de contacter leurs donateurs, ça ira plus vite!
**
Pensez à demander un reçu si vous en souhaitez un. Merci encore!*

----------


## SarahC

> Est-il castré ?


Du coup la réponse est oui.

----------


## SarahC

*ON A DEPASSE LES 10000 LECTURES CETTE SEMAINE, NE NOUS LACHEZ PAS SUR LE PROCHAIN SOS!* *

IL EST DEJA TEMPS DE SE MOTIVER! WE OU PAS CES CHATS LA RECHERCHENT ENCORE DES PISTES ET IL SE PEUT QUE MARDI ILS NE SOIENT PLUS LA! 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37312-SOS!-6-chats-encore-en-danger-dt-1-minou-av-atteinte-occulaire-AVT-MAR-13-12-(RP)?p=868283#post868283
*
ALORS DE GRACE PENSEZ A ANIMER LE SUJET, LE SUIVRE, CHERCHER DES PISTES CAR MEME SI NOUS N'AVONS PAS ENCORE TOUT LE MONDE ON AURA FORCEMENT DES CABOSSES, DES VIEUX, DES BEBES!

**JE RAPPELLE ENFIN QUE NOUS AVONS ENCORE 2 BEBES A SORTIR QUI DOIVENT REJOINDRE LEUR MAMAN ET LEUR FRERE DIRECTION 91!!!!!*
*
ALORS OUI ON A TOUS FAIT DE SUPERS EFFORTS MAIS ON A ENCORE BESOIN DE VOUS!!!!!*

----------


## Coxigrue

*25) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++
* *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 

**Elle a effectivement une patte morte....
*

Voici quelques photos de la jolie petite minette entre deux covoiturages. 
C'est un amour, une vraie boîte à ronrons et à caresses. On a fait plein de calins.
Elle est très à l'aise et curieuse de ce qu'il se passe autour d'elle.










Longue et douce vie à elle et à tous les autres.

----------


## SarahC

Elle se frotte partout apparemment, déjà ds sa cage!
Pauvre pucette, j'espère que ce n'est rien de trop grave avec sa patte...
Car des éclopés on en a une petite tripotée cette semaine.....  ::

----------


## VERNAT

Contente qu'elle soit sortie!!!

----------


## banzai

je n'ai pas trouvé si maigre " le petit de taysa " bref ,il est beau et trop mimi , ronronne et tranquille sera un gentil chat 
je te souhaite une bonne vie petit " pablo "
prends soin de lui et merçi à martinesh et francinette elles sont réactive et super sympa

----------


## Verlaine

> *25) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++
> * *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 
> 
> **Elle a effectivement une patte morte....
> *
> 
> Voici quelques photos de la jolie petite minette entre deux covoiturages. 
> C'est un amour, une vraie boîte à ronrons et à caresses. On a fait plein de calins.
> Elle est très à l'aise et curieuse de ce qu'il se passe autour d'elle.
> ...


Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle est jolie!!! Et c'est vrai qu'elle a l'air très câline en plus.
Quand doit-elle voir un véto pour sa patte? Pourvu que l'amputation soit évitable! Elle ne sent donc rien quand on lui touche sa patte? Et là sur la photo elle est assise, elle s'appuie dessus ou pas? 
Je réfléchis mais je ne connais pas de spécialiste qui pourrait la voir, mais je peux demander au cas où. Je pense à de la rééducation en piscine mais bon si le membre est mort elle risque plus de couler que de nager.
Elle a été estimée à quel âge cette beauté?

----------


## babe78

c'est une toute petite puce qui a environ 8mois.
elle verra le vétérinaire dans la semaine. nous l'avons pris en charge car nous avons déjà traité plusieurs loulous avec ce type de problème les années précédentes et nous avons parfois réussi à sauver le membre avec une autre chirurgie orthopédique qui "bloque" la patte donc le loulou peux continuer à l'utiliser comme une canne. cela a très bien fonctionne pour un grand chaton à qui nous avons fait cette opération il y a 2 mois donc je crois les doigts pour cette petite

----------


## Verlaine

Ah c'est astucieux ça, ce qui évite l'amputation, mais le membre ne bouge pas pour autant, il reste mort. Esthétiquement, c'est moins choquant une patte raide qu'une patte en moins. As-tu vu des pattes mortes ressusciter grâce à de la chirurgie ou à une autre technique d'ailleurs? Et comment se comporte un chat avec une patte raide? Il peut courir et monter sur un arbre à chat par ex?

----------


## pistache69

Bonsoir, je passe vous donner des nouvelles des fifilles (Féline la maman et Granite la fille, que j'ai depuis dimanche dernier, avec l'aide de chaperlipopette.
RAS pour la maman : elle ronronne, va de meiux en mieux, prend assez facilement ses médocs

Le sort de Granite m'inquiète plus : elle ne mange tjrs pas (malfré essai steack haché du boucher, + tt le reste). Suis passée chez mon véto ce matin reprendre des antibios (il n'avait pas de doxyval, mais l'antibio qu'il a c'est la meme molécule)

J'ai pris aussi une poudre qui doit etre melangée avec de l'eau chaude et qu'il donne a ses chats hospitalisés. Ca s'appelle "convalescence support". Comme le nutri + c'est un concentré de nutriments et vitamines essentiels, très digeste. 

Du coup ce soir, j'ai préparé un peu ce cette mixture liquide, que j'ai mélangé à l'antibio pilé, mis dans une fine seringue, et donné ça à la petite. Je trouve que c'est plus facile à administrer que le nutri +, mais je vais essayer d'alterner.

Je précise que le véto m'a dit de l'appeler lundi si la petite ne va pas mieux (c'est à dire si son nez est tjrs bien bouché et si elle ne mange tjrs pas)

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu la très gentille visite de Murielle (présente sur le forum aussi), lyonnaise aussi, et membre d'une asso à lyon et qui est bcp plus expérimentée que moi en matière de soins aux chats, et donc en coryza. Son avis : elle se demande si la petite n'a pas des ulcères dans la bouche, ce qui l'empecherait encore plus de manger si sa bouche est douloureuse.... Vous en pensez quoi ? solution ? piqouze antibio histoire de frapper fort ? hospitalisation ? Le pb c'est que ça va faire encore des frais et je sais que chaper... ne pourra pas suivre financièrement. Mais je ne veux pas laisser cette pauvre minnette dans cet état là !!! De toutes façon si son état est le même lundi, j'appelle le véto et on verra ce qu'il dit.

Voilà pour les news du soir
La tantine des fifilles qui a tellement envie qu'elles aillent mieux, puis bien, puis très bien ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te tel

----------


## tara60

si elle a des ulcères, il lui faut aussi une piqure d'antiinflammatoire qui fait effet pendant 2/3 semaines (j'ai eu le cas, pas plus tard que ce matin avec un gros ulcère sanguinolant sur la langue) et cela n'a couté qu'une trentaine d'euros et il ne faut pas tarder car elle ne remangera pas tant qu'elle l'aura et cela va s'agraver.  Elle doit consulter le véto mais je pensais qu'elle l'avait déjà consulté ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle l a vu mercredi.

----------


## babe78

> Ah c'est astucieux ça, ce qui évite l'amputation, mais le membre ne bouge pas pour autant, il reste mort. Esthétiquement, c'est moins choquant une patte raide qu'une patte en moins. As-tu vu des pattes mortes ressusciter grâce à de la chirurgie ou à une autre technique d'ailleurs? Et comment se comporte un chat avec une patte raide? Il peut courir et monter sur un arbre à chat par ex?


si c'est bien neurologique, je n'ai jamais vu un membre "ressuciter" quelque soit la technique mais pour l'instant, on ne sait pas précisément ce qui est touché et si il lui reste ou non des sensations. l'opération qui a été faite n'a rien à voir avec l'esthétisme pour le loulou dont je te parle mais il a une vie comme tous les autres loulous et cela ne se voit pas quand on le rencontre qu'il a une patte raide. il peut courir, monter sur l'abre à chat, jouer ...

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir, je passe vous donner des nouvelles des fifilles (Féline la maman et Granite la fille, que j'ai depuis dimanche dernier, avec l'aide de chaperlipopette.
> RAS pour la maman : elle ronronne, va de meiux en mieux, prend assez facilement ses médocs
> 
> Le sort de Granite m'inquiète plus : elle ne mange tjrs pas (malfré essai steack haché du boucher, + tt le reste). Suis passée chez mon véto ce matin reprendre des antibios (il n'avait pas de doxyval, mais l'antibio qu'il a c'est la meme molécule)
> 
> J'ai pris aussi une poudre qui doit etre melangée avec de l'eau chaude et qu'il donne a ses chats hospitalisés. Ca s'appelle "convalescence support". Comme le nutri + c'est un concentré de nutriments et vitamines essentiels, très digeste. 
> 
> Du coup ce soir, j'ai préparé un peu ce cette mixture liquide, que j'ai mélangé à l'antibio pilé, mis dans une fine seringue, et donné ça à la petite. Je trouve que c'est plus facile à administrer que le nutri +, mais je vais essayer d'alterner.
> 
> ...


Si frais il faut lancer un appel à dons complémentaire, on ne peut pas négliger la santé du chat pour cela.
Carolyn sera par exemple certainement obligée de lancer un appel pr son papy FIV, idem pour Flokelo pr son chat à sonde, et enfin, Babe, pr son chat à patte morte. Sur le SOS, c'est un coup de pouce de départ, mais ça ne compensera jamais un suivi de X ou Y chat au-delà du SOS initial, car trop peu de fonds. 
Lancer un appel ds appel à dons dès maintenant, en postant de suite les premières factures, av historique du chat, et ce qui risque encore de se produire, en prévenant que des frais vont suivre av facture en ligne, tjs. 
Ca me semble plus sage que d'attendre. 
Les dons classiques de la semaine en question ne peuvent suffire, déjà car plusieurs chats ont été hospi sur ce SOS là, et les compléments de soins, que nous ne pouvons prévoir, doivent malgré tout être faits. 
Suffit qu'un véto ouvre sa bouche pr voir si ulcères, s'il ne convient pas, en changer, surtout que le chat doit être revu à un moment donné. 
Il faut peut être des anti-inflammatoires, et antibios, je pense, oui, mais je ne suis pas véto. 
Par contre, si antibios oraux, et si ne mange pas, comment peut il se soigner? La déglutition doit lui être difficile et avec rien dans le bide, pas bon. 
Ulcères, possible, mais là encore, je ne suis pas véto et seul un véto peut donner son avis. Pas nous. 
C un BB, s'il ne mange pas depuis qq jours, ça peut être très grave à force.
Le topic concernant ce chat est ici par ailleurs :: :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...6-12!-%28RP%29
Mais ds la panique tu n'as pas dû le voir. Pas de souci. Je suggère que pour éviter toute confusion on continue sur le topic concerné.
Quel a été son traitement de départ? 
Muriel P a-t-elle le même véto que toi? 
Peut être que le sien aura un avis plus pertinent, ou un autre, parfois de croiser les avis peut aider. 
Si ça décline pendant le WE, brutalement, ne pas attendre non plus, et j'insiste sur appel à dons complémentaire, de suite, pour que les premiers soins soient déjà assurés. 
Tiens nous au courant.

----------


## SarahC

J'ai reporté tous les messages sur le topic concerné Pistache.  ::

----------


## SarahC

> je n'ai pas trouvé si maigre " le petit de taysa " bref ,il est beau et trop mimi , ronronne et tranquille sera un gentil chat 
> je te souhaite une bonne vie petit " pablo "
> prends soin de lui et merçi à martinesh et francinette elles sont réactive et super sympa


Tu n'aurais pas fait une petite photo toi des fois?  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Rappel aux assocs, merci d'entrer en contact avec les personnes concernées par MP pour ces premiers dons!*

*Merci aussi de nous donner des nouvelles et des photos rapidement dans la mesure du possible.*

----------


## Taysa

> Tu n'aurais pas fait une petite photo toi des fois?


Les photos seront mises demain soir via iphone la je ne peux pas !!

----------


## Heliums

*18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable
*_Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre_ :: 


*
Pour être maigre, elle est vraiment très maigre ; quand j'ai voulu lui prendre un petit pli pour voir si elle était déshydratée, j'ai pu constater qu'elle n'avait pas un poil de graisse et juste la peau sur les os (la photo parle d'elle même), mais comme elle a bon appétit, ça devrait vite aller mieux. Vive, super caline : Le nouveau col de fourrure de Geek-mary, je suppose.*

----------


## Lya

Pièce jointe 14588
Pièce jointe 14589

Papy Chat 15 ans.
J'ai eu mal au coeur en le voyant sortir de sa caisse....il arrive a peine à se déplacer....avec une fracture postérieur gauche, désydratation, très maigre (ne vous fiez pas à son ventre il est couvert de bourres de poils), douleur dans la bouche....tu m'étonnes !
J'ai dû le laisser chez le véto hier après midi, ils vont lui faire un bilan sanguin pour savoir s'il peut être endormis légerement pour lui poser un platre. Une vraie opération n'étant pas envisageable vu son état ....

IL s'est littéralement jetté sur les croquettes en sortant de sa caisse, il était affamé apparement! 
Mais une chose me mets hors de moi, j'ai vu sur les papiers de la fourriere que ca fait 1 MOIS qu'il pourrit la bas avec sa fracture, pourquoi ne l'ont ils pas fait sortir plus tot ? Ou pourquoi n'ont ils pas mentionné sa fracture dans le déscriptif ???? Car je vous assure que quand vous le voyez marcher, c'est loiiiin d'être une "boiterie à vérifier"....
Enfin bref....je dois appeler le véto aujourd'hui pour savoir si son état a permis qu'on le soigne....je vous tiens informé
j'aimerais par contre dire que l'association qui a généreusement accepté de le prendre en charge vu son age "FELIS CITY" va avoir besoin d'un peu plus de dons pour assurer ses soins, ce n'était pas vraiment prévu au programme qu'il soit si mal. Il faudrait vraiment que quelques bonnes âmes donnent un coup de mains.

----------


## Taysa

Voici le petit Gaidden :

----------


## Taysa



----------


## chatperlipopette

Trop mignon !!!!! Il va bien ? Vivement tt a l heure....

----------


## Taysa

Plus le temps passe et plus il eternue  :Frown:  
Il vient de me crepir le visage en m'atchoumant dessus ! 
Hier je l'ai entendu une seule fois et la ca devient quasi regulier  :Frown:  

Mais tu verras ca taleur ! Tu me diras vers quel heure tu comptes passer  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je te tel

----------


## Carolyn

> Pièce jointe 14588
> Pièce jointe 14589
> 
> Papy Chat 15 ans.
> J'ai eu mal au coeur en le voyant sortir de sa caisse....il arrive a peine à se déplacer....avec une fracture postérieur gauche, désydratation, très maigre (ne vous fiez pas à son ventre il est couvert de bourres de poils), douleur dans la bouche....tu m'étonnes !
> J'ai dû le laisser chez le véto hier après midi, ils vont lui faire un bilan sanguin pour savoir s'il peut être endormis légerement pour lui poser un platre. Une vraie opération n'étant pas envisageable vu son état ....
> 
> IL s'est littéralement jetté sur les croquettes en sortant de sa caisse, il était affamé apparement! 
> Mais une chose me mets hors de moi, j'ai vu sur les papiers de la fourriere que ca fait 1 MOIS qu'il pourrit la bas avec sa fracture, pourquoi ne l'ont ils pas fait sortir plus tot ? Ou pourquoi n'ont ils pas mentionné sa fracture dans le déscriptif ???? Car je vous assure que quand vous le voyez marcher, c'est loiiiin d'être une "boiterie à vérifier"....
> ...


Je sais pas vous, mais moi, je le trouve superbe... ::  Ce chat a un côté majestueux, même si on voit que la vie ne l'a pas épargné...
Les analyses sanguines sont bonnes, reins OK ! On a demandé au véto de garder un peu de sang pour faire une PCR (pour checker le test Fiv). 
Papy-chat est actuellement sous perfusion et sera plâtré dans l'après-midi, le vétérinaire en profitera pour le castrer, retirer une dent pourrie et raser ces vilaines bourres poil. Si tout va bien, il pourra rejoindre Lya mardi. Plein de bonnes ondes pour lui.   ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Pièce jointe 14588
> Pièce jointe 14589
> 
> Papy Chat 15 ans.
> J'ai eu mal au coeur en le voyant sortir de sa caisse....il arrive a peine à se déplacer....avec une fracture postérieur gauche, désydratation, très maigre (ne vous fiez pas à son ventre il est couvert de bourres de poils), douleur dans la bouche....tu m'étonnes !
> J'ai dû le laisser chez le véto hier après midi, ils vont lui faire un bilan sanguin pour savoir s'il peut être endormis légerement pour lui poser un platre. Une vraie opération n'étant pas envisageable vu son état ....
> 
> IL s'est littéralement jetté sur les croquettes en sortant de sa caisse, il était affamé apparement! 
> Mais une chose me mets hors de moi, j'ai vu sur les papiers de la fourriere que ca fait 1 MOIS qu'il pourrit la bas avec sa fracture, pourquoi ne l'ont ils pas fait sortir plus tot ? Ou pourquoi n'ont ils pas mentionné sa fracture dans le déscriptif ???? Car je vous assure que quand vous le voyez marcher, c'est loiiiin d'être une "boiterie à vérifier"....
> ...


PFFF autant révoltée que toi  :: 
Merci Lya de prendre soin de lui et à l asso qui l a pris en charge. On attend de ses nouvelles la gorge nouée.
MERCI A TOUS CEUX QUI POURRONT AIDER FINANCIÈREMENT FELIS CITY car donner du temps, de l attention,  de la chaleur et du réconfort à ce pauvre chat ne suffisent malheureusement pas

----------


## Verlaine

Une fois remis sur pattes et bien nourri (enfin!), ce chat sera vraiment très beau. Quelle misérable vie il a dû avoir le pauvre, et tout ça pour en plus attérir en fourrière. C'est dégueulasse. Heureusement qu'il en est sorti, au bout d'un mois ce qui juste révoltant, et il mérite maintenant toute l'attention et tout l'amour du monde pour compenser les trop longues années de galère. Espérons qu'il est négatif.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Alexiel, gros doute par rapport au pointage de dons au dessus.
> C'est 20  ds l'absolu ET ou alors OU sur eux deux???
> 
> *13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
> 14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman*
> _Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
> _20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_
> 
>  *13 et 14* * 
> ...


Oui SarahC au départ j'avais dis que c'était pour eux les 20 mais comme je ne savais plus si ils étaient là encore ou s'il y avait d'autres urgences j'ai préféré ensuite dire 20 à répartir selon les urgences. (j'ai eu un peu de mal à suivre tout le sujet, j'avoue)
Donc vous pouvez mettre les 20 pour eux ou pour d'autres si vous estimez qu'ils auront plus de frais.

----------


## SarahC

> Pièce jointe 14590Pièce jointe 14588
> Pièce jointe 14589
> Pièce jointe 14591
> Papy Chat 15 ans.
> J'ai eu mal au coeur en le voyant sortir de sa caisse....il arrive a peine à se déplacer....avec une fracture postérieur gauche, désydratation, très maigre (ne vous fiez pas à son ventre il est couvert de bourres de poils), douleur dans la bouche....tu m'étonnes !
> J'ai dû le laisser chez le véto hier après midi, ils vont lui faire un bilan sanguin pour savoir s'il peut être endormis légerement pour lui poser un platre. Une vraie opération n'étant pas envisageable vu son état ....
> 
> IL s'est littéralement jetté sur les croquettes en sortant de sa caisse, il était affamé apparement! 
> Mais une chose me mets hors de moi, j'ai vu sur les papiers de la fourriere que ca fait 1 MOIS qu'il pourrit la bas avec sa fracture, pourquoi ne l'ont ils pas fait sortir plus tot ? Ou pourquoi n'ont ils pas mentionné sa fracture dans le déscriptif ???? Car je vous assure que quand vous le voyez marcher, c'est loiiiin d'être une "boiterie à vérifier"....
> ...


Appel à dons lancé, je vous laisse continuer, poster les factures, donner les nouvelles et suivre le SOS en question, merci:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...439#post869439

----------


## SarahC

> Oui SarahC au départ j'avais dis que c'était pour eux les 20€ mais comme je ne savais plus si ils étaient là encore ou s'il y avait d'autres urgences j'ai préféré ensuite dire 20€ à répartir selon les urgences. (j'ai eu un peu de mal à suivre tout le sujet, j'avoue)
> Donc vous pouvez mettre les 20€ pour eux ou pour d'autres si vous estimez qu'ils auront plus de frais.


Ok je vois dans la semaine, merci!

----------


## banzai

au petit bout de taysa , comme tu es beau , il se peux que le stress du covoiturage , sorti , dormir chez moi et repartir le lendemain tot à fait repartir le doryza ,un peu de t...........e dans les yeux ,ça calmera son nez par le canal 
merçi pour  la photo j'ai toujours pas retrouvé mon cable depuis le déménagement

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

@Taysa, j ai moi aussi trouvé ton chaton plutôt en forme meme si je ne l ai que aperçu à la gare. Chatperlipopette , un avis?
@Nenuphar: comment vont vos 2 protégés? Des petites photos peut être?
@Fina-Folra: comment ca se passe avec le rouquin?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis avec lui a cet instant. il est forme, eternue un peu mais effectivement est en fin de coryza. il joue mange. que du bonheur ! Photos ce soir.

----------


## nenuphar

15 et 6 sont bien arrivés à Alfortville. 

Le tigré est le plus sociable, il dort sur le lit et se laisse caresser (quarantaine dans ma chambre). Mais ce chat n'a pas 13 ans, ou alors je suis le Pape (suis-je le Pape??). Le fait qu'il soit tatoué et répertorié au fichier a-t-il permis d'avoir forcément accès à sa date de naissance ou est-ce une estimation fantaisiste de la fourrière?

Le noir ne se laisse pas approcher hors de sa cage de transport, et malheureusement c'est lui qui a besoin de soins. La salle à manger lui laisse trop d'espace et je me suis rendue compte que la salle de bain ne ferme pas bien. Je lui prépare donc un transfert dans les toilettes, où l'exiguité du lieu ne lui laissera pas le choix. 

Tous deux n'ont guère d'appétit pour le moment.

Pas de photos, et je pense que je n'aurai malheureusement pas le temps d'en faire cette semaine.

*Je rajoute 20 euros pour les soins de l'ancêtre avec sa patte abîmée*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> 15 et 6 sont bien arrivés à Alfortville. 
> 
> Le tigré est le plus sociable, il dort sur le lit et se laisse caresser (quarantaine dans ma chambre). Mais ce chat n'a pas 13 ans, ou alors je suis le Pape (suis-je le Pape??). Le fait qu'il soit tatoué et répertorié au fichier a-t-il permis d'avoir forcément accès à sa date de naissance ou est-ce une estimation fantaisiste de la fourrière?
> 
> Le noir ne se laisse pas approcher hors de sa cage de transport, et malheureusement c'est lui qui a besoin de soins. La salle à manger lui laisse trop d'espace et je me suis rendue compte que la salle de bain ne ferme pas bien. Je lui prépare donc un transfert dans les toilettes, où l'exiguité du lieu ne lui laissera pas le choix. 
> 
> Tous deux n'ont guère d'appétit pour le moment.
> 
> Pas de photos, et je pense que je n'aurai malheureusement pas le temps d'en faire cette semaine.
> ...


NENUPHAR
Avez vous pu quand même apporter les premiers soins sur l oeil du chat noir. Il est très important que sa pommade soit mise régulièrement. Aucune possibilité de "bricolage maison" pour maintenir la porte de votre salle de bain fermée ,(piece  de quarantaine justement initialement prévue pour lui). 15 jours enfermés dans des toilettes ne me paraissent pas top pour qu il prenne confiance. Niveau appetit, ils mangent quand même un peu? il faut favoriser la nourriture humide au début et les aliments appetents



PS: Pourriez vous rajouter votre don pour le vieux fiv sur le post crée à cet effet 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...439#post869439

----------


## Lya

Merci nenuphar ! Je tai rajouté sur le post rappel aux dons de sarahc

----------


## nenuphar

[QUOTE=Venise nest pas en Italie;870060]NENUPHAR
Avez vous pu quand même apporter les premiers soins sur l oeil du chat noir. Il est très important que sa pommade soit mise régulièrement. Aucune possibilité de "bricolage maison" pour maintenir la porte de votre salle de bain fermée ,(piece de quarantaine justement initialement prévue pour lui). 15 jours enfermés dans des toilettes ne me paraissent pas top pour qu il prenne confiance. Niveau appetit, ils mangent quand même un peu? il faut favoriser la nourriture humide au début et les aliments appetents


Justement, c'est bien parce qu'il lui faut absolument des soins que je l'ai mis dans les toilettes et je suis ravie du résultat: quand il n'a plus eu aucun échappatoire, c'est devenu un chat très doux qui s'est laissé soigner avec une soumission étonnante! j'ai pu lui mettre et lui remettre le collyre, la pommage, lui faire avaler l'antibiotique... mais il y restera (dans les toilettes)car je pense que sa bonne volonté est plus due à la peur qu'à une soudaine confiance en moi, et il est hors de question que je le poursuive matin et soir dans une pièce de 12m2. Mais il n'y perdra pas forcément car la salle de bain était plus grande mais n'avait pas de fenêtre, alors que les toilettes ont une petite fenêtre (inaccessible) qui donne de la lumière

----------


## SarahC

> Tous deux n'ont guère d'appétit pour le moment.


Vous avez tenté pâté et croquettes? Certains chats préfèrent l'un ou l'autre, selon leurs habitudes passées, parfois aussi selon bobos éventuels ds la bouche.

----------


## SarahC

> *premier pointage non definitif:
> 
> **au depart nous avons:**
> 
> recap des promesses de dons
> 
> **120   (nadine, hors rescue) dont 30  pour le 1   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence, 70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
> 20  (val s.) pour le 1 et 16* 
> *40  (anne moisson) pour le fiv+ en urgence* *=> reçu fiscal ou reçu fiscal si possible?* 
> ...





> *reste donc:
> 7, 8, 20, 23, 24 et 27 qui n'ont pas de solution, et dans les donateurs:
> **90 - 20  (nadine, hors  rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,  70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible 
> => je reporte 20  sur semaine prochaine, et je garde 70  pour le sos de la semaine*
> *35  - 15  (alexiel-chan) 15  pour la 7 et 20  pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible
> **=> je reporte 15  sur semaine prochaine**
> **=> je prends pour ici, car on en aura besoin, si ok*
> *30  (troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat) 
> **=> puis je garder la somme pour ce sos au vu des urgences de la semaine?* *
> ...






> *Rappel aux assocs, merci d'entrer en contact avec les personnes concernées par MP pour ces premiers dons!*
> 
> *Merci aussi de nous donner des nouvelles et des photos rapidement dans la mesure du possible.*


Tous les donateurs ont eu un MP?

----------


## nenuphar

> Vous avez tenté pâté et croquettes? Certains chats préfèrent l'un ou l'autre, selon leurs habitudes passées, parfois aussi selon bobos éventuels ds la bouche.



Non, mais j'ai tenté le thon (un must normalement) qui n'a guère de succès pour le moment

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis rentree en contact avec mirabelle94 mais faut que je relise les posts car un peu perdue la.

----------


## Taysa

J'ai relu et si bien tout compris y'a un don de 30€ pour ton assoc pour Gaidden et 15€ qui iront a Venise directement mais qui paye le co trainage de Gaïdden et venise fais la difference  :Smile:  

Merci a vous tous ! Le pti pere le merite vraiment !

----------


## SarahC

> Non, mais j'ai tenté le thon (un must normalement) qui n'a guère de succès pour le moment


Le pâté en sauce peut avoir son succès aussi  ::

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai relu et si bien tout compris y'a un don de 30€ pour ton assoc pour Gaidden et 15€ qui iront a Venise directement mais qui paye le co trainage de Gaïdden et venise fais la difference  
> 
> Merci a vous tous ! Le pti pere le merite vraiment !


C'est ça, 30 € cette semaine et 50 € la semaine passée. Pour le reste, on attend la suite car on a un appel à dons spécifique et des chats en SOS en hospi sur ces 15 derniers jours, donc j'attends pr la fin des récap.

----------


## SarahC

> Je sais pas vous, mais moi, je le trouve superbe... Ce chat a un côté majestueux, même si on voit que la vie ne l'a pas épargné...
> Les analyses sanguines sont bonnes, reins OK ! On a demandé au véto de garder un peu de sang pour faire une PCR (pour checker le test Fiv). 
> Papy-chat est actuellement sous perfusion et sera plâtré dans l'après-midi, le vétérinaire en profitera pour le castrer, retirer une dent pourrie et raser ces vilaines bourres poil. Si tout va bien, il pourra rejoindre Lya mardi. Plein de bonnes ondes pour lui.


Je rappelle qu'on a un appel à dons spécifique pour lui ici:

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...492#post869492

Je viens de pointer le dernier don de Nénuphar (j'en profite, ai encore ma box!).

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok merci a tous. en tout cas Gaidden c est un veritable amour....un coeur sur pattes.

----------


## SarahC

Fina Flora et les autres, pourrez vous nous poster des photos dans les prochains jours afin que les donateurs puissent voir leurs protégés en position plus "confortable" que dans leur cage à la sortie? Je ne me souviens plus de qui "manque" encore, les hospis, ceux de Nénuphar, et je crois que c'est tout, c'est cela?

----------


## fina_flora

> @Fina-Folra: comment ca se passe avec le rouquin?


*Mr va bien
il a été perturbé par tout ces changements (propriétaire mort, passage fourrière et maintenant mon entrée)
Mr est beaucoup resté dans sa boite de transport
il a mangé des croquettes cette nuit pendant que je dormais et aussi cette après midi quand je lui ai mis son bol sous son nez

mais ce soir, depuis 1h environ, Mr à pris ses aises: il me fait comprendre que maintenant, je peux lui augmenter son espace de vie, je vais donc m'occuper de lui préparer la cuisine ce soir pour qu'il ai la cuisine, qui est grande et lumineuse en plus de l'entrée 
*

----------


## Verlaine

Une tite photo du beau rouquin?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le beau gosse qui mange pas mais dévore ( les photos ne sont pas super mais il arrête pas de bouger )



Sur la seconde, il joue avec un bout de ficelle

----------


## Lusiole

Merci pour toutes ces nouvelles, qui semblent bonnes dans l'ensemble malgré les estropiés de la semaine !





> Oui, ça y est, minou n° 1 est bien arrivé à la maison. Il est magnifique. On dirait un tigre en miniature. Comme c'était dit dans sa description, il est vraiment super gentil, hyper affectueux, un vrai pot de colle, il se couche sur mes pieds pour avoir des caresses et se met sur le dos en montrant son bidou. Je mettrai des photos demain.
> Un grand merci à Lusiole pour m'avoir amener le gros pépère. Une rencontre brève mais très sympathique. Merci pour votre gentillesse 
> 
> Pour Babe 78 : mp.


Merci pour les nouvelles ! De même, cette rencontre fut fort sympathique  :Smile: .
Comment va le gros pépère ? A-t-il un petit nom ?
Et comment s'est passé le transfert de la minette vers Metz ?

----------


## fina_flora

> Une tite photo du beau rouquin?




d'autres photos seront posté sur le forum de l'association qui a gentiment accepté de me chapeauter

pour le moment, le lien est :
http://the-pattounes-gang.forumgratu...-decembre-2011

----------


## SarahC

Sur la seconde, il joue avec un bout de ficelle



Je sais, mais je suis parano, attention aux ficelles, qd elles rentrent ds la bouche elles ne ressortent plus à cause de la langue. Pas taper!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Mais ne cache pas tes pantoufles Fina, elle est très bien celle là aussi!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Nan en fait c'est un morceau de tissu qui est accroché à la couette enfin qui fait partie de la couette, il ne peut pas l'avaler.....impossible !!

----------


## Verlaine

> Mais ne cache pas tes pantoufles Fina, elle est très bien celle là aussi!


Oh ben oui quel dommage de nous cacher ça!!! Excellent j'adore! Et vive les chaussettes roses!  :: 




> Nan en fait c'est un morceau de tissu qui est accroché à la couette enfin qui fait partie de la couette, il ne peut pas l'avaler.....impossible !!


Moi aussi je suis parano et j'ai pensé tout de suite à la même chose. Tant mieux si c'est BIEN accroché.

----------


## momo

Du pur bonheur ces photos...
Un grand MERCI à toutes les personnes qui accueuillent,co voit...enfin bref à toutes celles qui leur viennent en aide.

----------


## fina_flora

@ verlaine, j'adore mes chaussettes et mes chaussons

@ tous le monde: Mr a maintenant un nom: Garfield (oui, je sais, c'est pas commun du tout et super méga recherché comme nom, mais encore une fois, j'assume)

qui dit nom, dit autre post:
http://the-pattounes-gang.forumgratu...septembre-2009

----------


## Verlaine

Oh mais tu ne connais pas ma collection de chaussettes ni mes charentaises en fourrure à motif dalmatien!  ::  
Sur ce, je file voir le forum des Pattoune's...  ::

----------


## TROCA

*30  (troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat) 
**=> puis je garder la somme pour ce sos au vu des urgences de la semaine? 
OK pour moi . 
**
*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*SUPERBES CES PETITES PHOTOS!!!*

*N'oubliez pas de** reporter**, éventuellement,* *vos propositions de COVOIT** et/ou* *FA* *sur la suite du SOS svp, 

merci à vous et caresses à tous les minous*  :: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37312-SOS!-6-chats-encore-en-danger-dt-1-minou-av-atteinte-occulaire-AVT-MAR-13-12-(RP)?p=871266#post871266

----------


## Taysa

> Nan en fait c'est un morceau de tissu qui est accroché à la couette enfin qui fait partie de la couette, il ne peut pas l'avaler.....impossible !!



c'es superman si il y arrive !

Deja que son surnom c'est ventre sur pattes XD

----------


## Gaston

Avec un peu de retard je vous donne des nouvelles de la maman et de son bébé (n°13 et 14) si je me rappelle des numéros.

Le petit est craintif mais j'ai réussit à le prendre dans mes bras, par contre la maman m'a déjà planté par deux fois les griffes dans la peau.
Je la laisse tranquille pour le moment car le passage fourrière laisse des mauvais souvenirs.

Sinon, côté santé, ils semblent pour le moment être en bonne forme, ils ne mangent pas ils dévorent, les selles sont belles alors je croise les doigts pour que celà se prolonge. J'espère seulement qu'il en sera de même pour le frère et la soeur qui hélas sont restés là bas.

Pour les photos, il faudra être patient car j'ai un appareil très caractériel................

----------


## Gaston

Au sujet des deux autres petits, avez vous des nouvelles, je sais que tout a été tenté pour qu'ils sortent en même temps que leur maman et leur frère mais que la fourrière n'a pas voulu!!!!!!!!!!!
Pourquoi car je suppose qu'ils sont tous arrivés en même temps.......
Je m'étais proposée pour toute la famille et ma proposition tiend toujours pour les deux petits......

Je profite de ce post pour lancer une demande.
J'ai un mâle rouquin âgé de 6 mois et deux adoptants potentiel donc si vous avez un mâle rouquin âgé de quelques mois je pourrais le faire adopter par une des deux demandes que j'ai reçu

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Au sujet des deux autres petits, avez vous des nouvelles, je sais que tout a été tenté pour qu'ils sortent en même temps que leur maman et leur frère mais que la fourrière n'a pas voulu!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pourquoi car je suppose qu'ils sont tous arrivés en même temps.......
> Je m'étais proposée pour toute la famille et ma proposition tiend toujours pour les deux petits......
> 
> Je profite de ce post pour lancer une demande.
> J'ai un mâle rouquin âgé de 6 mois et deux adoptants potentiel donc si vous avez un mâle rouquin âgé de quelques mois je pourrais le faire adopter par une des deux demandes que j'ai reçu


GASTON
Malheureusement nous n avons pas de nouvelles des 2 petits supplémentaires de la maman que tu as en accueil. Nous en aurons normalement demain; S ils sont toujours en vie ET en fourrière, nous les sortirons en urgence pour bien évidemment qu ils rejoignent eux aussi leur mère.
Nous verrons si sur la suite de la liste en cours, un chaton roux pointera son nez , dans tous les cas merci pour ta proposition

----------


## babe78

la petite minette avec la patte "morte" a vu le vétérinaire aujourd'hui. c'est un problème neurologique et elle n'a plus aucune sensibilité donc malheureusement il n'y aura pas de miracle. pour l'instant, elle a de la fièvre et revoit le vétérinaire en fin de semaine pour refaire le point et le vétérinaire va contacter un chirurgien orthopédiste pour avoir son avis mais il pense à la pose d'une plaque pour qu'elle puisse garder sa patte

----------


## Lady92

Je suppose que Gaston parlait d un jeune rouquin present en asso et pret a l adoption! 2

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces nouvelles... J espere que la petite minette avec la patte morte ira vite mieux et que le papy de Carolyn va vite se retaper lui aussi!
Mimi la petite crapule de Taysa et le beau rouquin chez fina..

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je crois que Taysa en est déjà complètement gaga  ::

----------


## Verlaine

J'ai vu à la TV un reportage sur un vétérinaire qui a opéré une petite york de 6 mois devenue aveugle et qui tournait sur elle-même en raison d'un problème neuro. Ce chirurgien a fait des miracles et la chienne est redevenue presque normale quelques heures après son opé. Bon, OK, ça coûte une fortune, mais peut-être que ça vaudrait le coup de lui demander son avis. Je sais dans quelle clinique il a opéré, c'est celle de mon copain ophtalmo et la clinique de Venise.

----------


## nenuphar

Le grand tigré n° 15 qui a soi-disant 13 ans va très bien, il squatte mon lit. Il aime son confort et accepte poliment les caresses mais ne semble pas les apprécier beaucoup pour le moment.

Le chat noir avec l'ulcère vit dans les toilettes, seule solution pour qu'il ait des soins réguliers. C'est un chat craintif mais très doux, qui une fois attrapé se laisse faire avec une totale soumission. Je pense que c'est aussi un grand bavard.

Désolée pour l'absence de photos, je rentre tard en ce moment et n'ai pas le temps d'en prendre le soir.

----------


## babe78

j'ai vu aussi ce reportage mais cela n'a rien à voir, je ne sais plus le nom exacte de la maladie de cette chienne mais elle avait je crois une hydroencéphalite, c'est à dire qu'elle avait du liquide qui s'épanchait dans le cerveau et qui créer une pression dans son cerveau

----------


## Geek_Mary

Des news de la crevette démoniaque  :: 

Elle ne pense qu'à manger 


Et sinon elle nous fait sa "tête de chat noir"


Elle adore les épaules (ce qui n'est pas sans laisser des cicatrices quand elle décide d'y accéder par l'escalade), elle ne risque pas de mourir de faim, vu le scandale qu'elle nous fait quand sa gamelle est vide (toujours avec une voix démoniaque).

Une super minette ^^, qui se remet petit à petit de son coryza léger (tant mieux parceque les atchoums au visage la nuit..... :: )

----------


## Verlaine

> j'ai vu aussi ce reportage mais cela n'a rien à voir, je ne sais plus le nom exacte de la maladie de cette chienne mais elle avait je crois une hydroencéphalite, c'est à dire qu'elle avait du liquide qui s'épanchait dans le cerveau et qui créer une pression dans son cerveau


Voilà, c'est ça! Mais c'est un spécialiste neuro et donc c'est pour ça que je pensais à lui pour une consultation spécialisée pour la puce.

----------


## Taysa

> Je crois que Taysa en est déjà complètement gaga


Tu crois ? Moi j'en suis sure ^^ lol 

Il est genial ! Le chat parfait !!! 
Propre, adore les calins, ne dis plus rien aux chiens au bout de meme pas 3 jours, me raconte sa vie quand je lui parle il repond bref il est top le petit loup j'aurais pas pu rever mieux comme 1ere FA !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu nous remettra une petite photo ?  ::

----------


## Lady92

Ca fait plasir de lire de bonnes nouvelles comme ca!  C est vrai comment ne pas craquer, ils sont si mignons, si droles, si tout....
J espere que ceux du SOS en cours auront aussi le droit de connaitre le bonheur apres de FA

----------


## Lady92

> Au sujet des deux autres petits, avez vous des nouvelles, je sais que tout a été tenté pour qu'ils sortent en même temps que leur maman et leur frère mais que la fourrière n'a pas voulu!!!!!!!!!!!
> Pourquoi car je suppose qu'ils sont tous arrivés en même temps.......
> Je m'étais proposée pour toute la famille et ma proposition tiend toujours pour les deux petits......
> 
> Je profite de ce post pour lancer une demande.
> J'ai un mâle rouquin âgé de 6 mois et deux adoptants potentiel donc si vous avez un mâle rouquin âgé de quelques mois je pourrais le faire adopter par une des deux demandes que j'ai reçu


Les 2 petits sont sortants et attendent un covoit pour le 91, a moins que tu puisses les recuperer? 

Il y a sur le Sos actuel un petit roux tabby blanc de 3 mois si jamais...

----------


## mariane

Des petites nouvelles de n° 1 / mâle fiv+, 2 ans, super gentil. Il est  sorti vendredi 9 et est en fa chez moi sous couvert de La Patte de  l'Espoir.

C'est un adorable matou, vraiment très sympa, câlin,  calme et propre. Il mange bien ses croquettes. Son passe-temps favori :  dormir sur la tablette de la fenêtre où il peut observer à loisir, entre  deux siestes, ce qui se passe dehors. 
Voici quelques photos du beau  Chamalow, petit nom que je lui ai donné. Je trouve que cela lui va  comme un gant, rapport au bon gros bonbon tendre, comme ce gros minou.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: Marianne pour ces photos et ces bonnes nouvelles
Il est trop bon ton Chamalow

----------


## Lady92

Waouh, un bon gros minou comme on les aime tant!  Merci pour ces tres belles photos

----------


## mariane

Suis contente que ça vous fasse plaisir. C'est pour vous mettre du baume  au coeur et remercier toutes celles (et ceux) qui se démènent dans tous  les sens ou qui apportent leur aide pour sauver tous ces pauvres minous  qui ne méritent pas de terminer comme ça, à la fourrière et d'y mourir.  Si seulement ces quelques photos pouvaient aider d'autres personnes à  se décider à devenir famille d'accueil.

----------


## Geek_Mary

::  trop beau le Chamalow !
Moi je lui ai pas encore trouvé un nom à ma petite démone, mais je cherche activement ^^.

----------


## Carolyn

PAreil, je le trouve superbe, ce beau Chamallow !
Nous aussi, il va falloir qu'on se creuse les méninges pour un petit nom. ::

----------


## Lusiole

Hahaha, je reconnais bien le beau Chamallow ! bravo pour ce nom, ça lui va comme un gant !
Comment ça va avec tes chiens ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Mirabelle94 : bien recu ton don ce matin. un grand merci pour Gaidden qui a rv le 23/12 pour primo vaccination et tests.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Au fait je n'ai toujours pas été contacté pour ma promesse de don, SarahC me dit qu'elle servira sûrement à la miss à la patte morte, donc tenez moi au courant ;-)

----------


## momo

Un bon gros minou comme on les aimes...
CHAMALLOW tu es splendide...MERCI.

----------


## banzai

::  je me trompe rarement sur caractère , z't'avais dit que piti gaidden était un mimi chaton

----------


## Verlaine

Q'il est beau ce Chamallow!!! ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaïdden en mode câlin avec la chienne de Taysa.

----------


## Verlaine

C'est moche ça, le chat qui s'entend déjà avec le chien... t'es fichue!  :: 

Sinon, comment vont Granite, la papy, la minette avec sa patte molle, Garfield et tous les autres?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Granite va un peu mieux, son appétit a l'air de revenir. Elles sont encore toutes les 2 sous traitements. Il y a un post exprès pour elles il faut que je te retrouve le lien.

----------


## Taysa

> C'est moche ça, le chat qui s'entend déjà avec le chien... t'es fichue! 
> 
> Sinon, comment vont Granite, la papy, la minette avec sa patte molle, Garfield et tous les autres?



Oui en meme pas 3 jours il ne leur dis plus rien  :Smile:  mais il faut que je sois a cote ! 
En meme temps mes chiennes sont des brutasses aussi donc bon ! 

Il est top ce chat ! Le pti loup parfait !

----------


## Taysa

Ca me fais du squattage en tout cas dans le lit  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Entre les chiens, le chat, bah y'a plus de place ^^

----------


## Lya

Papy fait aller. Pour le moment il galere un peu à faire 3 pas avec son plâtre, et loupe souvent sa litière...mais bon il on  très bon appétit. Par contre il est très très sale : pipi, caca dans ses poils longs. Je le frotte régulièrement au gant humide mais il lui faudrait un vrai bain. Qui a deja testé les shampoings à sec? Cest efficace?
Et sinon il na presque plus de bourre de poils, il ne me reste que le ventre à faire,mais Jvais attendre que mon ami rentre pour quil maide. Jai pas encore retiré le cathetere, je vais le faire ce soir.

----------


## SarahC

> Papy fait aller. Pour le moment il galere un peu à faire 3 pas avec son plâtre, et loupe souvent sa litière...mais bon il on  très bon appétit. Par contre il est très très sale : pipi, caca dans ses poils longs. Je le frotte régulièrement au gant humide mais il lui faudrait un vrai bain. Qui a deja testé les shampoings à sec? Cest efficace?
> Et sinon il na presque plus de bourre de poils, il ne me reste que le ventre à faire,mais Jvais attendre que mon ami rentre pour quil maide. Jai pas encore retiré le cathetere, je vais le faire ce soir.


C'est encore le cabinet du docteur D.?
Infoutu de tondre un chat qd on le lui demande.
Il faudrait que son équipe se foute un jour ds le crâne que qd un service n'est pas fait sur un chat déjà ds un état de misère avancé, c'est juste pathétique, ça mérite un acte offert, sur le reste de ce qui a été fait, car franchement, n'en bave-t-il pas assez?
Une légère anesthésie gazeuse pour le faire faire gratuitement car il a encore oublié, possible?
Lui couper court les poils autour des fesses et le long des pattes arrières peut aider.
Et shampoing, je dirais plutôt gant de toilette tiède, tous les jours, et essuyer, petit à petit ce sera parti, et lui fera plus de bien et une sensation moins dégueu que le shampoing sec.
Car brosser, après, tu ne pourras pas, le poil est trop dégueu.
Mais clairement, je leur demanderais de le tondre gratuitement car ils ont encore merdé.
C'est comme cela qu'une mémé Persane que nous avions sauvé a fini par mourir avec sa carapace dégueulasse pourrie.
Pas à cause de ça, mais car après son OP de l'oeil, oops, ils avaient oublié, et elle a "crevé" à mon sens, dans la vermine dégueulasse dans ses poils, ce qui aurait pu être un élément en moins dans sa triste fin de vie.

----------


## SarahC

> Granite va un peu mieux, son appétit a l'air de revenir. Elles sont encore toutes les 2 sous traitements. Il y a un post exprès pour elles il faut que je te retrouve le lien.


Le quoi, l'appel à dons?
Tu ne surveilles pas les sujets?

----------


## Lya

SarahC :  Je n'ai pas envie de le ramener chez le véto pour ça, je le laisse tranquille, il a eu assez de stress ces derniers mois, bon certes ça m'aurait facilité la vie, mais bon c'était faisable au final j'en suis presque à bout...
Je laisse tomber le shampoing à sec dans ce cas, et tu as raison je vais continuer de lui faire la toilette au gant, comme j'ai commencé à le faire. Il finira bien par sentir bon un jour....lol

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si mais avec le tel pas simple pour remettre le lien ici.

----------


## Carolyn

> SarahC :  Je n'ai pas envie de le ramener chez le véto pour ça, je le laisse tranquille, il a eu assez de stress ces derniers mois, bon certes ça m'aurait facilité la vie, mais bon c'était faisable au final j'en suis presque à bout...
> Je laisse tomber le shampoing à sec dans ce cas, et tu as raison je vais continuer de lui faire la toilette au gant, comme j'ai commencé à le faire. Il finira bien par sentir bon un jour....lol


Moi je suis peut-être un peu barbare, mais j'irais direct aux ciseaux, pour les poils près des fesses  :: : ça facilitera le nettoyage et évitera qu'il se salisse, parce qu'avec son plâtre, pas super simple de rester propre. Mais une nouvelle anesthésie, même légère, après tout ce qu'il a vécu, non, pas si on peut s'en passer.  ::

----------


## SarahC

Le gant ça peut le faire, j'avais un FIV tout dégueu qui aimait bien, et ça lui a en plus donné envie de se laver les papattes et la tête.

----------


## Lya

Ha oui  j'y suis allé au ciseau et peigne, obligé! 
Elle est pas terrible ma coupe d'ailleurs  :: , jvais lui faire un dégradé ce week-end pour pas qu'il ai honte !

Enfin, j'ai de la chance il se laisse faire c'est déjà ça.
Y avait un truc bizar sous le ventre, quand je lui ai passé le gant humide hier soir, il y avait une couleur rouge, marron. donc j'ai essayé de regardé, et il y avait une bourre pleine de cette couleur bizar. Donc j'ai bien mouillé pour retirer au max ce truc, et je pense à du sang séché ou du vieux caca mais je n'ai pas trouvé de plaie en tout cas (je regarderai mieux ce soir, j'aurais un peu plus de temps pour éliminer cette bourre collée à la peau) et voir si c'est un ancien bobo ou pas.

Ce matin il avait la diahré et s'en ai mis partout sur son plâtre car il a marché dedans, j'ai nettoyée au savon direct, et vais le mettre sous félidiarix ce soir. C'est peut être à cause la pâtée que je lui donne pour qu'il prenne ses médocs, ou juste le changement d'alimentation. 
Bref, c'est du boulot ce chat  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre petit père! Moi les ciseaux j'en ai très peur, la peau du chat est tellement fine que je préfère la brosse même si ça prend des plombes.
Quant au véto, s'il est si nul que ça, pourquoi le garder???

----------


## Carolyn

Il est pas nul, au contraire, ils sont capables d'être très bien (mais ne le sont pas toujours). Mais c'est pas des pros du confort du chat, ça, c'est sûr...
Mais ce sont eux qui prennent en charge quasi tous les chats qui sortent en urgence sur ces sauvetages de fourrière, car ils sont très bien équipés et ont des tarifs très abordables pour les assos.

----------


## Carolyn

Je pensais aux ciseaux pour raccourcir les poils, derrière, histoire de faciliter les choses (surtout qu'il est en diarrhée, maintenant).

----------


## SarahC

Il n'est pas nul, il est même très bien pr bcp de choses, mais souvent ils sont débordés jusqu'au plafond et parfois zappent des trucs du style, qui ne sont certes pas essentiels, mais importants.
C plus ça. C'est dommage car éviterait de s'embêter. Moi pr bourres ai déjà fait, aux petits ciseaux à ongles.

----------


## Gaston

J'utilise non pas un champoing sec mais un champoing sans rinçage, c'est légèrement parfumé et celà aide pour enlever la saleté et dissoudre les bourres d'excréments......

----------


## Lya

Ok. Merci pour linfo Gaston, Jvais voir si je trouve ça.

----------


## SarahC

> Le grand tigré n° 15 qui a soi-disant 13 ans va très bien, il squatte mon lit. Il aime son confort et accepte poliment les caresses mais ne semble pas les apprécier beaucoup pour le moment.
> 
> Le chat noir avec l'ulcère vit dans les toilettes, seule solution pour qu'il ait des soins réguliers. C'est un chat craintif mais très doux, qui une fois attrapé se laisse faire avec une totale soumission. Je pense que c'est aussi un grand bavard.
> 
> Désolée pour l'absence de photos, je rentre tard en ce moment et n'ai pas le temps d'en prendre le soir.


Comment vont ils?
Pourriez vous, et pour moi  ::  et pour tous ceux qui ont suivi le SOS, notamment leurs donateurs, nous prendre au moins une petite photo de chacun? Merci à vous! ::

----------


## Carolyn

Après longue réflexion, notre Papy-chat va s'appeler Peyo !  ::

----------


## cergy952

> Après longue réflexion, notre Papy-chat va s'appeler Peyo !


Ce nom est parfait Carolyn! 
De tout coeur avec Lya pour la toilette, je connais ça moi aussi avec ma Filoue incontinente! 
J'utilise aussi ciseaux et shampoing sans rinçage...

----------


## lily1973

*
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
 :: * Obèse, anorexique, en urgence, sous sonde!*  :: 



Et lui comment va-t-il? A-t-on des nouvelles?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Lily, le gros rouquin est sorti d affaire. Son état ne s améliorant pas sous sonde, il a été décidé très rapidement de lui supprimer et de "miser" sur une reprise de son appétit une fois "posé" dans sa FA. Même si les débuts ont été difficiles  car justement la sonde avait irrité son nez et le fond de sa gorge, dés que tout s'est remis en place et qu il n'en souffrait plus, il a recommencé à manger tout naturellement et comme un orgre... Aujourd'hui il va donc bien et  maintenant la mission de sa FA consiste à le faire bouger un peu et de rééquilibrer son alimentation.

----------


## lily1973

Merci de la réponse je dois l'avoir dans quelques jours (en principe s'il y a pas de changement) jusqu'a fin janvier heureuse qu'il ne soit plus sous sonde et qu'il recommence à manger



> Lily, le gros rouquin est sorti d affaire. Son état ne s améliorant pas sous sonde, il a été décidé très rapidement de lui supprimer et de "miser" sur une reprise de son appétit une fois "posé" dans sa FA. Même si les débuts ont été difficiles car justement la sonde avait irrité son nez et le fond de sa gorge, dés que tout s'est remis en place et qu il n'en souffrait plus, il a recommencé à manger tout naturellement et comme un orgre... Aujourd'hui il va donc bien et maintenant la mission de sa FA consiste à le faire bouger un peu et de rééquilibrer son alimentation.

----------


## SarahC

Il est sous l'association de Flokelo qui nous transmettra photos et nouvelles sous peu.

----------


## SarahC

> *30  (troca) 3, 4, 5 (soit 10 euros par chat) 
> **=> puis je garder la somme pour ce sos au vu des urgences de la semaine? 
> OK pour moi .* *
> *


Rassurez moi, bien reporté sur semaine suivante?
Car je n'avais pas vu, donc je repointe en dessous! 

J'ôte aussi Geek Mary pr don à Babe78 (et donc TROCA).

C'est bon pour tout le monde du coup??? 


*90  (nadine, hors   rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,   70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
*35  (alexiel-chan) 15 pour la 7 et 20 pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**
15  (betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
**20  (mistercat)* 

*Reste sur les dons : 160 *

----------


## nenuphar

Je voudrais bien mais je n'y arrive pas. quand je clique sur l'icône "insérer image", les photos de mon pc n'arrivent pas à se télécharger

----------


## fina_flora

> Je voudrais bien mais je n'y arrive pas. quand je clique sur l'icône "insérer image", les photos de mon pc n'arrivent pas à se télécharger


envoi les à sarah sur le mail sur la page 1  :Big Grin:  ou bien à moi, mais c'est plus risqué

----------


## nenuphar

ça y est je les ai envoyées à sarah

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Mes 15€ avaient été reporté sur la semaine suivante.
Ce qui donne : 
*90 € (nadine, hors    rescue)   , 20 €   (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,    70 €  pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20 € (alexiel-chan) pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**
15 € (betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
**20 € (mistercat) 

**Reste sur les dons : 145 €*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors notre petit Gaïdden a une visite vendredi. Il a été précisé qu'il ne pourrait rejoindre sa famille qu'à partir de début janvier. On vous tiens au courant.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je poste les photos des 2 chats chez Nénuphar. Merci à elle de nous donner des nouvelles de chacun d'eux et notamment du minet noir dont l oeil semble encore très abimé. Comment se passe le traitement? Y a t il des progrès?

----------


## banzai

ces derniers petits loups m'ont l'air d'en avoir bavé , tout va allé maintenant 
lya aides toi du talc qui est odorant graissant et protègera des irritations des lavages gants " c'est l'ancienne toiletteuse qui te parle " ::

----------


## nenuphar

Mauvaises nouvelles du chat noir FIV, enfin, de son oeil. L'ulcère ne s'arrangeant pas, je suis allée voir mon vétérinaire qui a diagnostiqué un ulcère cornéen très ancien (plusieurs mois au moins) jamais soigné, ayant entraîné une baisse du volume de l'oeil, un enroulement total de la 3eme paupière autour de l'oeil rétréci, et par-dessus tout un oedème dû au frottement des poils sur la cornée ulcérée. Nouveau traitement de 10 jours mais le véto n'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup d'espoir, il m'a dit qu'il ferait tout pour éviter l'énucléation mais que de toute façon il ne reverrait sans doute jamais, ou très mal, de ce oeil-là.
Il lui a également diagnostiqué des séquelles de coryza, et de gingivite chronique (il n'a plus aucune dent).
Tout cela corroborerait le diagnostic FIV de la fourrière, car le manque de défenses immunitaires pourrait expliquer en partie toutes ces mauvaises guérisons.
A part ça, si on peut dire, c'est un beau chat de 4,9kg, craintif mais très doux, qui mange de bon appétit.

----------


## momo

J ai mon loulou qui a eu un ulcère à un oeil et aucun traitement n a réussi à le guerrir...il a fallu que je lui fasse faire une greffe.
Vous avez vu un ophtalmo?

----------


## nenuphar

> J ai mon loulou qui a eu un ulcère à un oeil et aucun traitement n a réussi à le guerrir...il a fallu que je lui fasse faire une greffe.
> Vous avez vu un ophtalmo?


Une greffe de quoi? De cornée?

----------


## SarahC

*Voici les chats en question:*

----------


## SarahC

Oops, je suis sur l'ordi de qqn, lentissime, je viens de réaliser que les photos ont déjà été postées, désolée!!

----------


## SarahC

> Mes 15€ avaient été reporté sur la semaine suivante.
> Ce qui donne : 
> *90 € (nadine, hors    rescue)   , 20 €   (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon urgence,    70 €  pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10 € par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
> *20 € (alexiel-chan) pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**
> 15 € (betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
> **20 € (mistercat) 
> 
> **Reste sur les dons : 145 €*


Ok merci pour le repointage!  ::

----------


## momo

Oui,il a eu une greffe de la cornée.

----------


## Rinou

> Mauvaises nouvelles du chat noir FIV, enfin, de son oeil. L'ulcère ne s'arrangeant pas, je suis allée voir mon vétérinaire qui a diagnostiqué un ulcère cornéen très ancien (plusieurs mois au moins) jamais soigné, ayant entraîné une baisse du volume de l'oeil, un enroulement total de la 3eme paupière autour de l'oeil rétréci, et par-dessus tout un oedème dû au frottement des poils sur la cornée ulcérée. Nouveau traitement de 10 jours mais le véto n'a pas l'air d'avoir beaucoup d'espoir, il m'a dit qu'il ferait tout pour éviter l'énucléation mais que de toute façon il ne reverrait sans doute jamais, ou très mal, de ce oeil-là.
> Il lui a également diagnostiqué des séquelles de coryza, et de gingivite chronique (il n'a plus aucune dent).
> Tout cela corroborerait le diagnostic FIV de la fourrière, car le manque de défenses immunitaires pourrait expliquer en partie toutes ces mauvaises guérisons.
> A part ça, si on peut dire, c'est un beau chat de 4,9kg, craintif mais très doux, qui mange de bon appétit.


Je vois un ophtalmo vétérinaire cet après-midi pour un de mes papys chats.
Je vais lui montrer le diagnostique de ton véto pour voir ce qu'il en dit.
Dans quelle ville est le minou ?

----------


## Rinou

Peux-tu me dire quel traitement il a stp ?

----------


## momo

Le mieux serait que le minou noir voit directement un ophtalmo.

----------


## Rinou

C'est aussi ce que je pense, mais bon, en attendant, ça ne me coûte rien de demander cet après-midi à l'ophtalmo.
Il me faudrait une réponse avant 15 h car je pars ensuite.

----------


## Verlaine

Le plus parlant serait d'avoir des photos de son oeil, c'est comme ça que je fonctionne avec mes vétos pour éviter d'y aller tout le temps.

----------


## nenuphar

Minou noir verra un ophtalmo mardi, le membre de rescue auprès duquel je l'ai récupéré à la sortie de fourrière l'emmènera chez le sien, à tarifs asso en plus.

En attendant, mon véto lui a donné du Faxaram (un nom comme ça, je n'ai pas l'ordonnance avec moi) en gouttes pour les yeux et des corticoides

----------


## betravrouge

Je reviens à des histoires de sous... a qui envoyer les 15 euros que j'ai promis à l'ex numéro 7 (petite tabby) ou à un autre qui en aurait besoin ? Reçu fiscal de préférence (mais si possible seulement).
J'espère qu'on sauvera l'oeil du noir, il me fait de la peine.

----------


## SarahC

Ce sera pointé dans la semaine, ce soir peu de temps, je viens à peine de rentrer et vais tenter de raccrocher le wagon du SOS de la semaine.
Un MP vous sera fait dans les prochains jours. Merci.

----------


## betravrouge

oui bien sûr, on ne s'en sort jamais... ça a l'air de plus en plus terrible ces abandons. Nôel ce n'est pas pour tout le monde

----------


## France81

des nouvelles de la smoke de 4/5mois qui est partie direct en hospi apres sa sortie svp ???!!!
j ai parcouru chaque page mais pas un mot sur cette puce.....comment va t elle ?

----------


## SarahC

> *18) Femelle, 8 mois, noire, sociable
> *_Indiquée en urgence: coryza et maigre_
> 
> 
> *
> Pour être maigre, elle est vraiment très maigre ; quand j'ai voulu lui prendre un petit pli pour voir si elle était déshydratée, j'ai pu constater qu'elle n'avait pas un poil de graisse et juste la peau sur les os (la photo parle d'elle même), mais comme elle a bon appétit, ça devrait vite aller mieux. Vive, super caline : Le nouveau col de fourrure de Geek-mary, je suppose.*


Comment va la puce?

----------


## Gaston

*13 et 14* * 

Les deux petits loups vont bien, ils vont finir leur quarantaine ce week-end. Malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas des deux autres petits sortie la semaine suivante.

La maman reste très craintive, et n'hésite pas à souffler et à donner des coups de griffes, quand au petit, c'est un amour............ quand il n'est pas collé à sa mère et que je peux le prendre dans les mains il ronronne.
Le petit étant peureux mais pas agressif envers l'humain je pense qu'il a du être en contact des humains. Donc par déduction la maman aussi mais elle a du subir des maltraitances et reste méfiante, peut-être aussi pour protéger son petit, à voir l'évolution quand ils intégreront la maison........

*

----------


## Coxigrue

Avez-vous des nouvelles de la jolie minette ?




> *25) femelle gris tabby et blanc sociable +++
> * *URGENT antérieur droit insensible, pas de fracture mais peut-être amputation à prévoir** 
> 
> **Elle a effectivement une patte morte....*

----------


## France81

merci beaucoup gaston ! les 2 sont magnifiques !!! :: 


*mais en fait je parlais de la numero :

**16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*



*Faute de batterie une fois de plus VOUS AUREZ D'AUTRES PHOTOS ET INFOS PLUS TARD


**annoncee comme ayant 2mois, mais plutot du 4/5mois a sa sortie
**je sais juste qu* *elle etait tres mal, a de suite ete amene dans une clinique pour hospi....

si quun sait quchose et peut me donner des nouvelles svp....bonnes ou mauvaises....*

----------


## babe78

> Avez-vous des nouvelles de la jolie minette ?



désolée, la fa ne peut pas faire de photos mais la belle a revu le vétérinaire et va beaucoup mieux au niveau général, plus de fièvre et pas de coryza.
après discussion avec le chirurgien orthopédiste, la meilleure solution est de faire une arthrodèse  car Comète a encore une mobilité de l'épaule. j'attends le devis écrit pour faire un appel aux dons car il faut compter environ 600 euros pour cette opération.

----------


## Coxigrue

> désolée, la fa ne peut pas faire de photos mais la belle a revu le vétérinaire et va beaucoup mieux au niveau général, plus de fièvre et pas de coryza.
> après discussion avec le chirurgien orthopédiste, la meilleure solution est de faire une arthrodèse  car Comète a encore une mobilité de l'épaule. j'attends le devis écrit pour faire un appel aux dons car il faut compter environ 600 euros pour cette opération.


Merci pour les nouvelles. Je suis contente qu'elle aille mieux et qu'une solution ait été trouvée pour sa patte. 
Argh...Dommage pour les photos...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaïdden avait normalement une visite pré adoption ce soir mais comme je ne voulais que le petit loup soit sous le sapin de noël ils ont préféré en chercher un autre. Si vraiment il y avait eu craquage, les gens auraient attendu.....preuve que ce n'était pas sérieux.
Pas grave, Gaïdden rejoindra ma troupe lundi ( sa quarantaine se termine demain et il va très bien ) car Taysa attend des triplés lol.

----------


## Rinou

> Gaïdden avait normalement une visite pré adoption ce soir mais comme je ne voulais que le petit loup soit sous le sapin de noël ils ont préféré en chercher un autre.


 ::  Les nuls !!!
Tu as très bien fait, ce n'était pas des gens biens. :: 
Le genre à offrir un chaton en cadeau et à le jeter quand il devient embarrassant ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

YES je reste très vigilante surtout à cette période de l'année même si tout le monde n'est pas à mettre dans le même sac.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le petit loup a sa visite véto tout à l'heure pour tests et primo vaccination, je viendrais vous mettre des nouvelles.

----------


## Taysa

Le petit gaidden est fiv negatif donc enfin une bonne nouvelle  :Smile:  visite veto niquel hormis que j'ai failli voler un chien mais heureusement chat'perlipopette m'a raisonnée  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol 

C'est elle qui a les photos je pense qu'elle viendra les mettre  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J arrive....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bilan véto : testé FIV/FELV négatif, primo vaccination TC faite. Il va très bien, en pleine forme. C'est un amour il n'a rien dit.

Place aux photos.....ah oui et taysa intenable ce soir lol

----------


## Taysa

J'ai rien fais moi je voulais juste repartir avec le chien de la dame  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol Il est trop beau mon guitounnnnnnn

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ca va le petit loup ? Il est pas trop fatigué ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour Taysa et tout ceux qui suivent les aventures de Gaïdden, voici son post :http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...331#post890331

----------


## Verlaine

Comment va la petite boîteuse? Sa patte est toujours inerte?

----------


## SarahC

Il a revu un véto ophtalmo, et il n'a pas l'oeil fichu et n'est pas borgne.
Le traitement n'était pas adapté.
Il se fait opérer cette semaine, il avait en fait la paupière retournée, et donc ses cils lui frottaient l'oeil.
Il a dû morfler le pauvre.

----------


## SarahC

> Comment va la petite boîteuse? Sa patte est toujours inerte?


http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...blanc-8-mois-f

----------


## SarahC

> merci beaucoup gaston ! les 2 sont magnifiques !!!
> 
> 
> *mais en fait je parlais de la numero :
> 
> **16) Femelle, smoke, 2 mois un peu craintive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La petite a une marraine de coeur qui a craqué sur son histoire et qui a pris en charge les soins, et plus si affinités.
J'ai oublié le prénom de la puce, désolée, tous mes MMS et SMS on fait "ploutch au revoir d'un coup", j'avais enregistré la photo, mais je n'ai plus le texte!
Et je n'ai même pas encore pensé à le dire à Lexiekiwi qui l'avait vue en sale état!
Je répare cela de ce pas!
Et sinon, donc gros coryza de merde, diarrhées, vers, et j'en passe, le coryza était descendu sur les bronches, et maintenant elle va mieux.
Un peu troutrouille ceci dit, faut dire que les premiers moments de sa vraie nouvelle vie n'ont pas été dodo moelleux, pâté et gourmandises mais véto, toute seule.....
Voici une première photo, les autres suivront qd la FA sera rentrée de vacances!

----------


## SarahC

> Ce qui donne : 
> *90  (nadine, hors     rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon  urgence,    70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
> *20  (alexiel-chan) pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**
> 15  (betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
> **20  (mistercat) 
> 
> **Reste sur les dons : 145 *


Je repointe de suite. La 1ere facture est de 68,90 euros, il se fait opérer cette semaine. Factures et news fin de semaine.
Donc comme on a 145 -69, on a déjà plus que: 76 euros. Donc en gros clairement pas assez pour la 2ème OP chez l'ophtalmo.
Je pointe donc l'ensemble des dons restants sur lui.
Si tout le monde est ok. Car là, outch du coup................. 

*Je vous contacte en MP. Tous les dons feront l'objet d'un reçu fiscal.*

----------


## Rinou

> Il a revu un véto ophtalmo, et il n'a pas l'oeil fichu et n'est pas borgne.
> Le traitement n'était pas adapté.
> Il se fait opérer cette semaine, il avait en fait la paupière retournée, et donc ses cils lui frottaient l'oeil.
> Il a dû morfler le pauvre.


C'est un entropion alors ?
Du coup les poils provoquent un ulcère à la cornée. Je ne comprends pas que le 1er véto ne s'en soit pas rendu compte.
L'opération consiste à racourcir la paupière (mon Tidou avait le même problème lorsque je l'ai trappé chaton), puis il faut soigner la cornée.

----------


## SarahC

Exactement!! Je cherchais le nom!!!
Ben je sais, mais je me dis que chacun est "spécialiste" en son domaine.
La FA a cru bien faire, mais ne savait pas que l'assoc avait un véto habituel ophtalmo, et nous, simples particuliers, forcément, nous ne pouvons que partir du principe que le diagnostic est le bon. 

Du coup c'est bien que tu remettes les infos sur les soins à venir, car je voulais remettre cela sur la même page que le don.  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Je ne savais pas que ça existait chez le chat! J'avais fait opérer mon shar-peï des deux yeux quand il était petit parce qu'avec cette race c'est obligatoire, mais là je n'y aurais pas pensé. Et le véto non plus apparemment...
J'espère que sa cornée n'est pas trop abîmée parce que c'est assez long à guérir.

----------


## SarahC

Oui qqn d'autre a eu un souci av des chiots de la même race en effet.

----------


## Lya

Des nouvelles de Papy Peyo.
Il va bien, cavale comme un jeunot quand il sent l'odeur du patée....et adore les enfants.
Radio de controle demain pour savoir ou en est sa fracture

----------


## Verlaine

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles!
Dommage que la photo soit si petite, on ne le voit pas...

----------


## Lya

Je viens de m'en rendre compte....désolée...

On va refaire de belles photos bientot avec le super matos de mon copain, zinquietez pas ! lol

----------


## betravrouge

Un chèque de 20 euros part ce soir au destinataire désigné par mp. 

Bonne Année aux amis des chats.

----------


## Siouxie

Rrrôoo la bouille de Peyo.... ::  Unique comme dégaine....Je craque, je fond...je      :: 
Whaou...Mais dit donc, plus de plâtre, sortit de la salle de bain ET il grimpe   ::  :: 
 ::  Merci Lya pour les nouvelles du papy.... ::

----------


## Carolyn

Si si, le plâtre est caché, mais il le porte toujours ! (Enfin, j'espère, sinon, y a un problème, parce qu'on lui a pas enlevé ! :: )
Radio de contrôle demain justement pour voir où ça en est (+ une nouvelle numération, car la dernière fois, il y avait une anomalie sur les GR)

----------


## Geek_Mary

La puce (le monstre ?) va bien, je cherche désespérément son post.

RDV pour stérilisation lundi.

Dur dur de l'avoir de face...

----------


## Siouxie

Ah ben on peut même dire que c'est l'hôtel des culs tournés  ::  ::  Oup's...sorry....

----------


## babe78

notre belle comète va bientôt être opérée, nous attendons la date de disponibilité du chirurgien orthopédiste et la belle a un traitement en attendant car elle s'arrache les poils de la patte

vous pouvez l'aider en faisant un don ou en envoyant un sms sur clic animaux où la belle a eu la chance d'être sélectionnée

http://www.clicanimaux.com/catalog/c...92&id=18050101

merci pour votre aide

----------


## SarahC

> notre belle comète va bientôt être opérée, nous attendons la date de disponibilité du chirurgien orthopédiste et la belle a un traitement en attendant car elle s'arrache les poils de la patte
> 
> vous pouvez l'aider en faisant un don ou en envoyant un sms sur clic animaux où la belle a eu la chance d'être sélectionnée
> 
> http://www.clicanimaux.com/catalog/c...92&id=18050101
> 
> merci pour votre aide


Tu as des infos et photos récentes de Comète, pr resituer pour les nouveaux lecteurs?

----------


## babe78

malheureusement la fa ne peut pas faire de photos, même son portable ne fait pas appareil photo
la petite puce est sortie de fourrière avec une patte "morte", c'est à dire neurologiquement morte mais toujours présente. après consultation d'un chirurgien orthopédiste, elle va avoir une arthrodèse qui lui permettra de garder sa patte et de l'utiliser comme une canne. cette opération coûte 600 euros mais elle pourra avoir une longue vie heureuse car c'est une grane chatounette qui n'a même pas 1 an

nous avons déjà fait cette opération sur un autre chaton de 6 mois il y a 3 ans et les résultats sont très bons, même des années après

----------


## babe78

chimère, la petite chatte noire qui était maigrissime et ne mangeait pas du tout en fourrière a été adoptée ce we lors de notre we adoption dans le 91, voici les dernières photos de la belle



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## Rinou

Roooooh, quelle bonne nouvelle !
Longue et heureuse vie à cette magnifique puce alors. ::

----------


## SarahC

Des nouvelles des autres chats du topic?

----------


## Carolyn

Pour Papy Peyo, tout va bien, une visite d'adoption se profile pour demain matin.
Des news dans la soirée.  ::

----------


## babe78

merci de m'aider à retrouver ce topic

comète a donc été opérée cette semaine, voici les nouvelles
donc finalement, la belle est trop petite et sa patte trop fine pour poser des plaques donc elle a eu des broches, le résultat sera le même mais il faut s'adapter à cette petite puce.
elle est revenue dans sa fa ce soir, toujours pareil, adorable et câline et doit maintenant se reposer pendant 2 mois sans faire la folle pour que tout se stabilise bien
visite de contrôle dans 15 jours"

voilà deux petites photos de *Comète que j'ai croisée chez le vétérinaire à son réveil. Pour l'avoir aussi croisée auparavant, je peux vous dire que c'est un amour sur patte et que l'on souhaite le meilleur pour cette petite puce qui est en plus magnifique


Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.
*

----------


## Coxigrue

Merci Babe pour les nouvelles de Comète. Je lui envoie plein de caresses  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

> *
> 22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable*
> * Obèse, anorexique, en urgence, sous sonde!* 
> 
> 
> 
> Et lui comment va-t-il? A-t-on des nouvelles?


Peut on avoir des news?

----------


## SarahC

Et lui?

*15) Mâle, gris tabby, 13 ans 1/2, sociable* _
Identifié, propriétaire introuvable, ou mort!_

----------


## SarahC

Marianne, et lui?

----------


## SarahC

Carbone a été opéré de son oeil qui est sauvé.
Il se porte bien et a consenti à se laisser soigner son oeil en post-op.
Il a donc bien conservé ses deux yeux.
Il va bien, encore un peu trouillard, mais ça va.
Et il a bon appétit!! Prochaine photo, de face, promis!
Nous avons encore, de mémoire, la première facture pr laquelle des dons ont été effectués à poster, et aussi, celle de l'OP, SI ma mémoire est bonne!

----------


## SarahC

Comète est toute chouchou, même si nous n'avons pas pu la voir encore ds un contexte normal, au moins nous l'avons revue hors box.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaïdden ( numéro 19 ) qui était en FA chez Taysa est en cours d'adoption : tout se passe très bien, rv pour le rappel de vaccin lundi 23 et signature du contrat d'adoption si tout va bien.

----------


## Rinou

::

----------


## SarahC

> Ce qui donne : 
> *90  (nadine, hors      rescue)   , 20    (pour le 2)  reporté sur un autre chat selon   urgence,    70   pour  les   3,5,6,7,8 et  10 (soit 10  par chat) reçu fiscal si possible* 
> *20  (alexiel-chan) pour n'importe quelle urgence reçu fiscal si possible**
> 15  (betravrouge) pour le 7 ou un autre suivant urgence
> **20  (mistercat) 
> 
> **Reste sur les dons : 145 *





> Je repointe de suite. La 1ere facture est de 68,90 euros, il se fait opérer cette semaine. Factures et news fin de semaine.
> Donc comme on a 145 -69, on a déjà plus que: 76 euros. Donc en gros clairement pas assez pour la 2ème OP chez l'ophtalmo.
> Je pointe donc l'ensemble des dons restants sur lui.
> Si tout le monde est ok. Car là, outch du coup................. 
> 
> *Je vous contacte en MP. Tous les dons feront l'objet d'un reçu fiscal.*


*
Je pointerai semaine pr Carbone, car il me semble que du coup, je n'ai même pas encore pointé sa première facture.
J'ai un doute, si qqn peut m'aider.*
*Ici il s'appelle Coco Bel Oeil car il n'avait pas encore de vrai nom.*

*
Voici la 2ème:*

----------


## SarahC

Ok, j'ai vérifié, on a :





> *15 €  (polka67) pour le 11 av reçu si possible*
> ______
> *total pour le** noir fiv+ av problème à l'oeil: 15 €*


Déjà envoyés pour Carbone.

Et la castration, mais le bon n'a pas servi pr lui au final, mais servira pr un autre chat du lot, c prévu.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaïdden adopté : signature du contrat hier. Photos dès que j'aurai remis la main sur mon câble lol

----------


## lynt

::

----------


## Muriel P

Super !!!!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici Gaïdden, rebaptisé Ludwig ( why not ? )

Il a bien grandit....

----------


## lynt

Trop beau  ::

----------


## Lady92

Magnifique, il a de jolis yeux bien maquilles

----------


## Muriel P

C'est clair, quels beaux yeux !!! Il est trop mimi  ::

----------


## mariane

> Marianne, et lui?


Désolée, Sarahc, je n'avais pas vu votre question. Cela fait un moment que je ne suis pas venue sur rescue. Donc, pour vous répondre et donner des nouvelles également aux personnes qui ont participé à son sauvetage, pour mémoire Lui, c'était le n° 1 de ce sos, minou FIV+ super gentil, qui est arrivé chez moi en FA le 9 décembre dernier et que j'ai baptisé CHAMALOW. Finalement, toute la famille a craqué sur sa bonne bouille et son extrême gentillesse, tant et si bien que nous l'avons adopté. 
Sur le plan santé, tout va bien. Le p'tit père a été castré fin décembre. Le véto en a profité, sur ma demande, tant qu'il était sous anesthésie, pour lui faire un nouveau test fiv qui a confirmé celui fait en fourrière. Malheureusement pour lui, CHAMALOW est bien FIV+. Mais, pour nous, cela ne change rien, nous l'aimons tel qu'il est et il nous le rend bien, il est vraiment adorable. J'aurais bien aimé mettre quelques photos de mon beau loulou, mais hélas, je n'y arrive pas.

----------


## Sév51

*Marianne* je t'ai MP pour les photos...

----------


## momo

Merci Marianne pour cette belle adoption  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lady92

Merci Marianne!  Son nom lui va si bien... J adore les bons gros loulous... Il est magnifique et respire le bonheur. Merci pour lui, vraiment!

----------


## Lusiole

Super Marianne, cette nouvelle me fait bien plaisir !

----------


## mariane

Merci à toutes pour vos gentilles réponses. Encore une fois, cela me fait très plaisir de partager avec vous quelques nouvelles de mon beau CHAMALOW, en particulier avec vous Lusiole qui me l'avait covoituré. 
Merci aussi à Sév51 pour votre aide, mais ma fille ne m'a pas encore transféré les photos de son téléphone, alors en attendant je vais refaire un essai pour mettre une de celles que j'ai prises il y a quelques jours avec mon APN. 



J'espère que ça va fonctionner. Je croise les doigts.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Merci Mariane pour cette belle adoption

----------


## Lady92

Il est trop boooooo  ::  merci Mariane!

----------


## mariane

Ahhhhhhh super !!! ça a marché  ::  . Je vous mets la deuxième alors  :: 



Pour les prochaines photos, je pense que je vais créer un post rien que pour CHAMALOW dans la rubrique "Galerie Photo". Sinon, vous pouvez aussi voir son post sur le forum de La Patte de l'Espoir 
http://lapattedelespoir.naturalforum...by-2-ans-1-2-m

A bientôt.
 ::

----------


## mariane

Merci, Merci  ::

----------


## Sév51

C'est vrai qu'il a une bonne bouille ! Merci de prendre si bien soin de lui 
Et bravo Marianne, tu sais mettre des photos sur le forum maintenant  ::

----------


## Lusiole

Toujours aussi beau le pépère ! Merci pour ces photos !

----------


## lynt

*Ce chat nommé Garfield cherche une nouvelle FA, l'actuelle doit se faire opérer et aller en maison de repos, solution à trouver sous 15 jours merci pour lui (et pour son copain qui est peut-être de ce SOS mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé) 

**
22) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby, timidou/sociable**
 Obèse, anorexique, en urgence, sous sonde! 

 
*
Les deux SOS créés par l'actuelle FA :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sos-fa-avt-aout-pr-garfield-roux-and-sacha-tabby-2-supers-chats-60-a-60263/

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ce-60-a-60251/

Aucune solution pour l'instant pour ces deux minous...  ::

----------

